# Hitman 4.0: The Gemini Flames (Main Thread)



## Serp (Dec 20, 2009)

*Hitman 4.0 The Gemini Flames​*

​


*Plot:* It is the year 2074, over 60 years after the start of the Manga. The Vongola have grown as well as their rivals and allies. The Spina and Forza are still in power and aids to the Vongola. The Sette have been crushed and the Vortice rings destroyed or at least depowered. But internal struggles still exist within the mafia. 
Most people inherit their flame type from their parents which ever parent is most dominant passes on that flame type, but in recent years battles have been harder and increasing everyones dying will. After the families allied many people settled down and had children. The naturally rare occurance of two co-dominant flame types had increased and a number of children as such had been born causing tension in the mafia world as each generation out classed the last. These people with double flames are called Gemini's due to the power of their two attributes. 

Shin Yagami Vongola XI, after marrying Maxima Forza had 3 children and even from such a young age the Vongola twins and their younger brother had begun a rivalry for supremacy, 2 families, 3 children and all want to own it all. Causing the birth of three separate families all Vongola as well as Forza candidates. But while this is happening something looms in the darkness.

OOC page

----------
Manjoume Corp, Vongola Base New York (Formally Tepplin Tower)

"Young master, come back!" 

"Nah forget that!" Shouted a young boy blazing through the corridors wearing what seemed to be dying will powered bike.

Screams of terrified employees filled the building. 

"Master Maxi! You must behave." 

Maxi turned his head to stick his tongue out at the random fodder member of either his mothers or fathers family. "Hey you can't tell me what to do soon I will be Vongola XII and Forza XIII, ahahahahaha!"

But as he turned his head, he smashed into something, he was pretty sure that the corridor was clear when he started so he was shocked that he crashed. As he crashed he went over the handle bars and smashed straight into the chest of the man who had stopped the bike.

Standing there with a fist full of dying will flame, easily gripping the bike in his hand, his suit barely dusty. CEO of Manjoume Corp US branch and acting head of the Varia and Vongola's New York Branch, Sora Manjoume was standing above Maxi.


"Maxi..."

Maxi running his hand through his hair. "Yea." He said nervously.

"What are you doing and more important where is Hoshi!"

As Sora said that a loud roar could be heard behind him and another bike came crackling down the corridor. Sora pushed out his other hand to catch the other bike and his son went flying as well.


"As mush as I would love to punish you both. Maxi your father has called a meeting in japan the guardians as well your sister in Italy has been called in to meet your father and brother. As your summer holiday is almost over its back to school."

"What Hiro and ... her are gonna be there, sigh! Wait is uncle Gian gonna be there." 

"Turning to Maxi, Gianluca is on a Varia mission in the orient so he might pop in. So Hoshi, your mother has to go down and I am sending you and Maxi down with her."

Hoshi nodded and Maxi about the fact he may see his uncle.

"The Jet is almost ready, I suggest you pack and make your way down to the hanger."

"Daaaaaaaaad, I don't wanna go! Maxi's sister is boring and she depresses me."

"Stop whining, she is a good girl. Now go."

The two boys went and packed and soon where on the plane to Namimori Japan.

As was everyone else. Everything was falling into place.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 20, 2009)

*With Lizzy, in the backwoods of Texas...*

Lizzy stepped hesitantly through the underbrush, careful to look where she was stepping. Snakes were abundant this time of year, and she didn't want to disturb one. Or worse, step on some kind of bird egg. Snake bites she could live with, they never seemed to bother her anyway, but hurting an innocent bird was something that would haunt her for months.

She loved coming out in the woods. Everything was so peaceful, so tranquil, away from the hustle and bustle of her hometown. Out here, she could really let her hair down.

But not literally of course. Too many brambles for that.

Still, despite her frequent trips into the woods, Lizzy had never been this far. She had already passed the creek, the old windmill, and the big oak, and that had to have been an hour ago. She pushed her way through a particularly stubborn bush, wondering what other secrets this little wood could possibly hold...

A farmhouse, perhaps?

Lizzy looked up. A smallish farmhouse was there, right there in the middle of the woods. It looked old, and had been overgrown, but nothing compared to the other landmarks she had found. She approached it curiously, wondering how nobody had found it before this. Shrugging, she pushed open the door. 

The inside was in reasonably good condition, although covered with dust. When Lizzy's eyes adjusted to the light, she noticed several scorch marks along the right side of the wall. Curious, she walked over to it. They were scorch marks alright, and a few feet down the wall she could see deep indentions, as if someone had been throwing sharp things at the wall. A few feet beyond that, she saw the actual things, wicked pieces of metal in the shapes of stars. She shuddered as she recognized them from the ninja movie her brothers had rented a few weeks ago. _Shuriken_. She glanced over towards the left wall, to see if there were anymore.

What she found instead was a body.

Lizzy let out a scream and tripped over her own feet trying to scramble backwards, falling on her butt. She sat there for a good five minutes until the panic left her breathing heavily on the floor. "Calm down Lizzy," She told herself, eyes tightly shut. "It's just a body. A dead person. You've seen plenty of dead animals." And slowly, she cracked open her eyes.

The boy was black, and dressed in a black and red jacket. His hair was shocking white but he couldn't have been even 20 yet, so it was either dyed or had some kind of pigmentation disorder. He was wearing headphones, but they were horribly out of date, Lizzy guessed by at least a decade. The corpse was incredibly fresh, but was caked in dust, something Lizzy couldn't understand.

The next revelation was even more shocking.

The boy was breathing.

Lizzy's eyes widened and she let out another startled scream. The boy was _alive_. He wasn't moving or making any kind of sound, but his chest was moving. Slowly, unnaturally slowly, but it was _moving._ Lizzy hesitantly reached down and brushed the dust off of his chest, putting her ear to it. His heartbeat was slower than any human being's should ever be, but it was still pumping blood through his body.

Lizzy stared at the boy in confusion, fingers still lingering on his chest. How could he still be alive? He was covered in dust. Lizzy began to absentmindedly brush the stuff off his face, not paying attention to what she was doing.

When she looked back, the boy's face was engulfed in golden flames.

She shrieked, trying to wrench her had away, but it wouldn't come. Lizzy screamed, but the flames weren't burning her, in fact, they seemed to be emanating from her. She tried to pull away again, but it wouldn't come, and the boy was moving now, screaming as if in pain, back arching, body spasming, and there was nothing Lizzy could do...

"-OOOOOOOOO!"


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 20, 2009)

Story of the boy Legend, Son of the Vongolla Sun Gaurdian-

?MOM! I?M GOING OUT!? Asahi shouts. ?Alright dear~ Have fun at School~? Keeko waves to her son, her beauty hadn?t faded even in the 15 years she?d been married to Sanae. ?I?ll tell your father you left~? She smiled. ?Screw that old man.? Asahi grumbles to himself. ?Just because he?s the vongolla?s sun guardian doesn?t mean I gotta get special treatment.? He grumbled, he?d been treated differently due to his father?s status and their money. His family was all rather wealthy, starting with his grandfather and moving to his father. It was expected of him to not only serve the vongolla family but to eventually 

?ASAHI~~~~~? A red headed girl with short hair shouts at the boy as he walks from his rather large home. ?GUAH! WHAT ARE YOU DOING HERE RAI!?? He shouts. ?Woooo~ so this is your home eh?? She whistles as he looks the house up and down. Three stories in all and it had it?s own dojo attached to it. ?I?m impressed.? She smirked. ?Shut up.? Asahi?s face turned red as he walked out of the gate and towards the girl. She was dressed in a punk fashion, studded belt and had patches over her school uniform. ?So? how did you find out where I lived.? Asahi demanded rather then asked. ?It doesn?t take much, I just followed you~? Rai teased. 

?How come you never told me you were loaded?? She asked. ?I don?t want it to get out.? Asahi grumbled. ?Ah, I get it, your dads the head of some big design company though right? Same with your gramps.? Asahi stopped in his tracks. ?HOW DO YOU KNOW THAT!?? he shouts. ?Because the name on the house back there was Hanekoma, They have that line, what was it? Engulfing Sun? or something right?? Asahi sighed. ?Yeah, something like that. Expanding world.?  Rai nodded. ?That?s right~ I get a lotta stuff from em, You?re dad runs it right? He?s pretty good.?  Asahi scoffed. ?If yer into that kinda stuff.? He comments. ?Say?s the boy wearing a uniform designed by his dad.? 

Asahi simply stopped in his tracks, embarrassed. ?IT?S NOT BY CHOICE! THE SCHOOL PICKED OUT THE UNIFORMS AND CHOSE HIM TO MAKE THEM! IT?S NOT LIKE-? THWACK! Rai smacked him over the back with her hand. ?Hey, Hey, I was teasin, teasin!? she laughed. ?Let?s just get to school?? Asahi grumbled.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 21, 2009)

*Ryuuto Enshin*

*"AMEN!"* the loud voice of many could be heard inside a small church that was packed.  Many people began walking out of the church with cheerful smiles and bibles in there hand. With the place cleared about five hours later after a young man with blue hair can still be seen with his head down reading a rather large bible. "Ryuuto!" a loud angry voice was heard on the side of building's entrance with that a small sigh could be heard from the boy's mouth. The side door is slammed open revealing an old woman in black clothing with a bible held to her sided, "yes, Sharlel?" After his question is spoken he is immediately slapped with the bible held by the lady, "that's Mother Sharlel to you!"

"Please forgive me Mother Sharlel," the hit left a red book mark on the side of his face, but he simply turned the page of his book and continued to read. The woman looked down at the boy sitting down in disgust, "just what do you think your still doing here Ryuuto?" Ryuuto waits a few seconds and turns a page of the holy book, "Mother Sharlel, I was simply reading over the holy bible one-hundred times as usual." In return he is smacked again by the book, but this time it knocks his glasses off, "what do you mean simply reading? That is the holy book of the lord, there is nothing simple about it."

Ryuuto reaches for the ground and calmly picks up his glasses and places them on his face,"my apologies Mother Sharlel, it won't happen again." Sharlel gives an uncaring stare towards the boy, "have you forgotten that your last year of high school starts in one hour? I expect you to get there thirty minutes before that" Ryuuto slowly stands to his feet and closes his bible, "of course not Mother Sharlel I never forget, I merely thought that the reading of the holy bible was more important" The old lady rests her bible on a nearby stand, "yes, it is, BUT school is also important so don't you dare skip it you obnoxious child."

''As you wish Mother Sharlel," as he spoke the boy returned his bible into his back pocket and made his way towards the door. "...God bless you Ryuuto Enshin, you slacker!" the woman spoke in a stern tone, "and may god bless you as well, Mother Sharlel"


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 21, 2009)

_The streets of Nanimori_

A young woman walks alone in the middle of Little Italy's crowdy streets. She was wearing something straight from the 1950's, complete with jaunty fedora.

The girl looks at the collar of her coat and begins to whisper to one of the buttons."This is Rosa speaking. I have spotted the suspect, and is moving in to apprehend." 

The girl who calls herself Rosa approaches a teenage boy eating pizza with his friends 
" Satoshi Fujikata, I, Detective Rosalita Zenigata!" Cheesy background music begins to play. "Arrest you for the crime of stealing Student Council president Yukito Imahara's bra!" 

The boys with the accused all stand up, surprised. "You stole Yukito's bra? Seriously?" 

"Man, you're in big trouble!" 

The boy, Satoshi pulls out of Rosalita's hold and confronts her. "For the last time Zenigata, I didn't steal anything!"

Rosalita shakes her head, procuring a photo from her pocket. "But I have proof!" 

Satoshi grabs the photo from Rosalita, his jaw agape. "H-how?" 

The girl smiles and points to her head. "When justice is focused, it can do anything!"" 

"Aw, crap." Satoshi makes a run for it, pushing through his friends and the crowd. 

"They always make it hard for the law." She takes off her overcoat, revealing a maid costume underneath. "Detective Meido is on the case!" Rosalita chases after the boy leaving his friends confused.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 21, 2009)

*Sanzon*

He walks the streets, hands in his pockets, looking around for trouble, or atleast something to keep him entertained. Suddenly a tall man with jet black hair with a tint of gray in it walks into him, "Hey watch it buddy!" he looked up at the man and after taking a look at his face he grimaced, he wore an eye patch over one of his eyes.

The man looked down and glared at Sanzon, "So, it's you huh..." he said scowling at the boy, "Luckily I don't know you, but your about to get to know the pavement real well, I'm not in the-" in a flash too fast for Sanzon to follow the man slams his fist right into the Street Prince's gut.

His eyes open wide and he flies backwards through the streets. He soon crashes into the side of a building, leaving a dent in the structure. The one eyed man walks forward and soon spots the boy on the ground, "So, this is what the monkey left me to work with...Who knows why that fool has such an interest in you," he says with an uncaring look on his face. 

While he's not paying attention Sanzon leaps up and slams his foot into the side of the man's face, however he is unphased, "Yea, about as uninteresting as I originally thought."

He grabs his foot and then holds him upside down, "What the hell!" the man they unleashes a flurry of punches on the upside down Sanzon's stomach. He then drops him on his back, and crouches down next to him, "My name's Sangue...former Leader of the glorious Peccato Mafia Family, now demoted to teaching talented fools for my freedom..."

He pulls him up by his shirt, "And incase you couldn't figure it out, you're the talentless fool," Sanzon shakes his head and regains his compsure, "Who says I want you to teach me you one eyed freak..." he says spitting out some blood. 

"Trust me, I want to do this even less than you do kid, but your gona' suck it up like I have, SO CUT THE CRAP AND LETS GET TO WORK!" he shouts letting out a powerful aura that pushes Sanzon back a little, "Guh...Fine, if it means I'll get another crack at your head I'm game," he says punching his open palm.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 22, 2009)

~ Finnegan?s Pub; Rome ~ 

- *SqUeAk, sQuEaK, squeak, sQuEaK*-

A black Sedan pulls into the almost vacant parking lot of the Finnegan?s Pub.  It?s brakes lightly moan as the vehicle comes to a rest in  a parking spot near the entrance of the bar. As the brake lights flash off and the engine cuts three doors on the vehicle open.  The driver and two other men step out of the car and stretch as they look toward the bar, then as the driver steps back to the passenger?s door behind him the two other men pull out baseball bats. With a click the door is opened and a shiny black shoe polished to a sheen is the first thing seen emerging form the darkness.  Soon a well pressed and creased pant?s leg juts from the shadows as the form of a man can be seen exiting the vehicle.  He is wearing a fancy wide brimmed hat and has a silk scarf draped around his neck. His wears a thin pencil mustache on his lips and a red flower in the coat pocket of his business jacket.  ?Come on boys!? he says with a fake sounding Italian accent as he snaps his jewel encrusted fingers.  On cue the two thugs pull themselves from the side of the car and walk behind the small round man with the bats on perched on their shoulders. As they got closer to the Pub the driver pulls his foot to the side of the car as he leans against it. He then pulls out a cigarette and lights ups. 

- *SqUeAk, sQuEaK, squeak, sQuEaK*- 
- *BHAM*-

?Oh thar he goes again, dennea ya think thit he?d learn t? not do thit anymore.? a bartender with a thick Scottish accent and red hair remarks to a customer as his eyes fall on a man in a white stitched lab coat. ?He never learns, he does that every time he?s in here.? the regular replies back as the ice in his glass clanks around as the top ice falls down toward the bottom of the glass. ?Aye.? the bartender replies as he continues to clean a glass. As the unusual man with a screw in his head stands up  the door opens and the  thugs walk in and scourer the room. The round man snorts as he walks up to the bartender. A grin spreads a cross his lips as he nudges the regular over. ?Can I help ya lad?? the bartender asks as he puts the glass down.  ?I'ma lookin? for somebody see?? the round man says trying his best to sound like a mobster. ?Ya best not b? bringin? trouble in mah bar.? the bartender replies as he throws the towel over his left shoulder. It makes a small whipping sound as it comes to rest. ? Yous better tell the boss what he wanna knows.? one of the thugs says as he pops his bat off the palm of his right hand. 

- *SqUeAk, sQuEaK, squeak, sQuEaK*-  

?Are yous gonna cooope?cooop?.coaper?. Gonna help?? the other thug asks as he scratches his head. ?If yer here fer trouble. Ya can jus? leave as ya came.? the bartender replies as he folds his arms over his chest. The round man?s face turns red as he reaches across the bar and grabs the bartender by the collar of his shirt. Reeling him in the fat man gets in his face.  ?I heard that The Doctor frequents this bar see, all I want to know is if he is heres at the moment see?? the round man growls. Sweat pours down the bartenders face as he locks eyes with the fat man?s beady little eyes. ?Let meh g? and we?ll talk.? the bartender replies. -Tsk- ?Fine.? the round man says as he pushes the bartender back. Straitening his tie the bartender looks over the small amount of people in his bar, good just the usual people.  

- *SqUeAk, sQuEaK, squeak, sQuEaK*-

?That?s yer man over thar.? the bartender says as he points to the man in the stitched white lab coat who was sitting in a roller chair. ?Yous has to be kidding me.? the round man says as his eyes fall on the strange man with the screw running  though his head. ?Although he?s a freak, he looks like he should still be in school. Yous better not be lying barkeep or yous be sleeping with the fishes tonight.? the round man growls as he snaps his fingers. As he starts to move toward the man the two thugs fall in line behind him. As they got closer the round man started picking up on other details about the man. His lab coat looks as if he stitched it together himself as dose his shoes and shirt, leaving his pants as the only thing that appeared to be whole the man also wore round glasses and his face had a very distinctive scar  running diagonal across it.  ?Hey are yous ?The Doctor??? the round man asks as he looks down on the man. 

- *SqUeAk, sQuEaK, squeak, sQuEaK*-  

The man in the glasses doesn?t respond as he stops spinning in his chair. Folding his arms over the back of the chair he rest his chin on his arms. Smoke puffs up around his face as the round man turns red with anger again. ?Are yous listening to me?!? the man shouts pulling all the attention toward their direction.  Again the man with the glasses ignores the small round man.  ?Ima gonna be the king of the Italian under world soons, you best be paying me some respect see.? the round man barks as spit sprays everywhere.  ?Heh heh heh heh heh.? slips from the man in glasses lips as he finds the round man?s statement funny. ?Whats so funny yous freak?? the round man snaps as his fat hands shoot down and wrap around the man's shirt, then with a tug he pulls the man from his seat and toward him so that they are face to face. ?Nows are yous The Doctor or nots?? he asks as smoke halos around their heads.   ?What?s it to you if I am?? the man replies with a grin. 

The red color leaves the mobsters face as he tosses the man down back into his chair. He lands with a thud and is now properly sitting on the chair instead of being hunched over the back. ?I'ma  heres to makes yous an offer yous can?t refuse.? the round man says with a grin.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 23, 2009)

“Ready…”  The girl wiggled the stick in her hand, causing the two canines to wriggle around.  “Get it!”  she yelled with a laugh throwing the stick into the overgrown grass field.  She watched as the pair rushed after it hoping to be the first to retrieve the tooth marked branch.  

A giggle escaped her as she watched the them rush, each with their very own way of maneuvering.  The massive black wolf rushed through the grass only stopping to sniff the air before barging through once more.  On the other hand the lithe coyote bounded around, looking for her competitor and the stick each time her head escaped the confines of the weeds.

Watching carefully to what was happening the girl pulled a lollipop out of the pouch she kept strapped to her leg.  Unwrapping the sweet treat she popped it into her mouth as the wolf turned direction and began to head toward her again.  “Good job Coia!”  Rina called as the wolf charged forward.  

Not to be out done, the coyote clamped on to the end of the branch as Coia rushed by.  “That’s cheating Kai!”  Rin called laughing deeply.  Her eyes danced as she watched Kai trying desperately to hold on, her front legs no longer touch the earth but looking as if they are moving nonetheless.  

Just as the pair reached her and she placed her hand on the stick to give it another go Rin heard a voice calling her.  “Rin!  Rina!  You need to come in!”  her mother called from the house behind them.

“Ah man…”  Rin groaned while the beast’s demeanor calmed.  “Come on guys.  Got to go in…”  She said turning and whipping the stick around, sending it flying one last time, this time in the direction of the house.  With a bark and a yip the pair flew toward it, each wanting to be the last to finally get it, nobody noticed the very light shower of sparks that flew from the branch.

Rin sucked on her lollipop as she walked kicking a rock or two on her way.  As she arrived at the backdoor she couldn’t help but let a bubble of laughter escape her.  The battle of tug-of-war was too much not to.  Even her mother, who came to the door to make sure she was coming, laughed. “Come on you pack.”  She said shaking her head and opening the door.  “Fresh water and food!”  With those words the stick was completely forgot as they barreled past Rin and flew into the house almost knocking her mother over.  “One day…”  She chuckled waiting for Rin to follow.

“It’s still early Mom.  Why did we have to come in?”  Rina asked walking past the dogs that were busy at their food and water bowls.

“Your father and I needed to speak with you Rina.”

“Rina?  That’s not good…”  Rin looked at her Mom then her Dad who was seated at the kitchen table.

“It’s not bad.  In fact it should be exciting!”  Her Dad smiled at her lovingly though she caught a bit more behind the smile.  Was it a tad bit of sadness?

Looking confused at her parents Rin sat down in the chair she always sat in.  “Okay.  So what’s the exciting news?”  She had to admit the excitement was a bit catchy.

“Well we have discussed it for a long time…”  Her mother said with a grin and placed her hand over her husbands.  “And, we do believe it would be a good learning experience for you to go stay with my cousin.”

“Oh that would be exciting!”  Rin’s eyes sparkled.  “I just love going to Margret’s!  Plus Tina is there.  And, the pups love to run through the forest!”

“Rin-dear…”  Her father spoke up.  “This is a different cousin…”

“A different cousin?  Is it cousin Max?  Or Jacob?”  Rin looked at them slightly confused as they shook their heads.

“You haven’t met her before.  She is very busy and hasn’t been able to visit with the family.  But, it would be a great opportunity.  And, she has already offered to take you.”  her mother smiled at her.  “And the pups!”  Her mother added quickly knowing Rina would adamantly refuse if they didn’t go.  

“You leave this weekend.”  her father said to Rin’s utter astonishment.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 24, 2009)

Namomori, Japan 

Currently in the Vongola base a young boy of Italian and Japanese heritage was busy with his daily exercises. Like usual the power training was first, afterwards he intended to spar with one of the Vongola's lower ranked soldiers but today it wouldn't come to it. You see a little before he could arrange the sparring match; one of the administrative workers approached him and informed him that his father wished to see him.

Like the good little boy that he was....well he wasn't really but never mind....anyways, Hiro complied and headed up to his father's office.

When he got there his dad was just going over his schedule and pointed out to his first born son the matter of discussion he had called him up here for.

?A family meeting?? Hiro asked, then with an annoyed sigh he asked.?And am I right to assume it?s mandatory??.What a pain.?

?Haha, that?s no way to talk about reuniting with your siblings, family is important.?The older Yagami replied. ?But yeah they are coming.?

?I?ll see if I can make it.?Hiro was bluffing; he had enough respect for his father to not go directly against his wishes like that, at least not over something as trivial as a meeting.

Shin didn?t bother to respond to it, instead he got up and headed over to the door.?I gotta run, I have a meeting with the board of directors of the club, make sure you?re on time at the family meeting.?The club referred to the local soccer team, or as Shin called it the (real) football and while team had only been an amateur one when Shin involved himself with it but over the years it had slowly become a first league champion candidate.

?Oh and if you need more incentive, I heard a present with your name on it is on it?s way and will be given to you during the meeting.? As Shin left him with these words, Hiro couldn?t help but glance at his ring finger but noticed the Vongola ring Shin carried was still where it had been for years. 

?I doubt he was referring to the Vongola ring, I wonder what it is then that will be given to me.?He mumbled to himself before he headed down to the gym again.


----------



## Serp (Dec 24, 2009)

Footsteps could be heard coming down the corridor, a man in a black suit with a purple tie was headed for the main Spina hall. He pushed open the door and walked in. 

"Lord Spina, you have been called."

Lord Spina raised his head. "Oh really, Yagami is ready to do it now."

Sirus turned back to the man. "Tell the fellow members of the Thorn to prep the jet for take off and alert the Bush and the Petal that Val and Raz are also called and we will depart soon enough."


The man in the black suit nodded. 
"Yes Lord Spina."


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2009)

*Twitch and Lizzy...*

"OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!" The boy flung one arm up as if to ward off an attack and slumped to the ground.

Lizzie screamed again, finally managing to pull her hand away. The boy was lying on the floor, breathing heavily, pupils dilated. He tentatively pushed his head up and began speaking in a language Lizzie didn't understand, either Japanese or Chinese. Or maybe Korean.

"Hello?" Lizzie asked, afraid to move lest she set him off. "Are you okay?"

The boy sent her a quizzical look and shook his head, like a dog trying to rid his ears of water. He spoke in more rapid fire asian language, and seeing that Lizzie didn't understand, switched over to some heavily accented english. "Where the hell did that old man go?"

Lizzy looked at him in surprise. "I...I don't know an old man. How long have you been waiting."

The boy stretched his arms and shoulders out, yawning. "I dunno...a few hours I guess. What time is it?" He frowned slightly, as if reconsidering. "Actually, what day?"

"It's Saturday." Lizzie said immediately. "3 o'clock I think."

The boy rubbed his head. "Damn...I've been here for a few days then...weird." He shrugged. "Hey, thanks for waking me up. If you hadn't used your sun flames, I wouldn't have waken up until Johnson wasn't even president anymore!" He laughed, congratulating himself on including America's culture in his thanks.

Lizzie just frowned. "Johnson?"

"Yeah...Johnson. I got that right, right?" 

Lizzie's eyes narrowed, a sneaking suspicion beginning to dawn on her. She didn't even notice the boy's mention of "flames""Um...mister..."

"Twitch. Just call me Twitch."

"Twitch then...What year is it?"

Twitch laughed. "2059. What, you Americans lose track of time?"

"Twitch...it's...it's 2074."

*Cecilia*

Cecilia sat alone in her room in Nammimori Japan, closing her eyes and sighing in the relief of forgetting her troubles and sliding into her music. If only for a short time. Her hands slid effortlessly across the violin, and she didn't even bother to glance at the sheet. She knew it by heart anyway. 

"Mistress?" A maid asked, knocking politely on the door. "Your father requests your attendence in a family meeting. Master Hiro is already waiting."

Cecilia groaned inwardly. Hiro. She avoided her twin brother whenever she could, he always upset her. Maxi was no better. Cecilia brushed her hair out of her face as she began to pack up her violin. But there was no getting out of this, it would hurt her more than it would help her if she missed this meeting. She knew that she had no chance to become a mafia boss, but apparently others felt differently. "I'm coming," Cecilia said, attaching the carrying strap to her violin case and throwing it over her shoulder. "Get the car ready I guess. It's time to visit my brothers."


----------



## Serp (Dec 28, 2009)

"I hate this!" Hoshi frowned. 
"Its strange to see you complaining for once. Normally its just me. HA!" Maxi jeered.

"Maxi leave him alone, Hoshi just doesn't like flying is all." Ran responded from the drivers cabin of the plane.

"OHHHH I see, little Hoshi doesn't like the air."

"Shut up, you snide asshole!" Hoshi shouted.

"Hoshi!" Ran called out once more. "Now you guys seatbelts on and hold on tight."

"Yes Mrs Manjoume." 
"Yes Mum." Hoshi replied.

Ran raised her finger and her vongola ring ignited and the put the ring in the ignition and pumped the flame full of energy. The plane slowly started to float.

"Wait a minute, this isn't how planes fly." Maxi protested.

"Its how I fly planes." Ran popped her head out of the cabin.

"Wait what!" And before she could answer the plane shoot through the air, reaching insane speeds. 

Before Maxi could even get used to the speed they were in Japan.

"I'm sorry Hoshi I now, know why you don't like flying."

As they landed in Namimori's Vongola base private landing strip, hidden by 24/7 mist flames. Ran clicked her fingers and a giant metal box started to float behind her. 

"Come along now." As the door opened for them and they walked out, the children slightly dizzy, there was a strange man greeting them, he had an orange screen over left eye.

"Lady Manjoume, Master Yagami, Master Manjoume, welcome. Lord Yagami and the others are waiting."


"Thank you Graham."

As Ran walked the metal box floated gentlely behind them as they walked into the base.

-----

Finally all the Vongola children were present as well as the guardians in some shape or form. As well as the Spina in the background. Sirus, Val, Raz and Rokk nodded their heads at Ran and Hoshi while, Rokk gave a bigger smile. 

Shin stood up.
"My children, my strong boys and beautiful daughter, now you are fast approaching the age where I myself had to face some of the most daunting trails known to man. But I know children of the Vongola and of the Forza are strong enough to take whatever is thrown at them."

Maxi and Hiro were beaming, they were brothers yes, but they got along better than either of them did with Cecilia even more so when they ganged up on her. But Hiro was bigger and he acted on that and that lead to fights between the boys.

Shin motioned at Ran and she nodded back and the metal box took flight once more and landed before Shin. The box wasn't that big but, it gave of the feeling of weighing alot.

Shin looked at Hoshi. "An invention of your fathers, a Grande Box. A storage box with near infinite space that can only be opened by specific people coded to it."

Shin raised his hand and it became covered in dying will flame. He place his hand down on the box and it melted away leaving 3 smaller boxes and a ring.

Shin picked up the ring, the stone was colorless and extremely beautiful. 
"The Dying will ring of truth. If you can ignite this ring, it will show your dying will and prove you are ready for my task."

Turning to Hiro. "As the first born you shall go first." Everyone was quiet. 

Hiro slipped the ring on and concentrated and then in a blast the room was filled with a dangerous amount of sky flames, so much that everyone took a step back besides Shin, who just smothered the flames with his own.

"A strong, very strong Sky flame, very good." And he slapped Hiro on the back and slipped the ring off. "Cecilia, your turn."  The second Vongola child stepped upto the plate and put on the diamond ring. She concentrated and then the ring turned red and then as if it seemed nothing would happen and Shin looked disapointed, Cecilia noticing the jeers in her brothers faces and shame on her fathers dug deep and out came a roaring storm flame. 

"Thats my daughter!" Maxima shouted out as Cecilia went to sit back down.

"Now young Maxi, your turn." Maxi strided up to his father, and took the ring and placed it on his finger. "Oh yea this is it guys, hold your breath."

Hiro sighed as well as half the other guests. Maxi concentrated and nothing happened the ring remained clear. After about a minute Shin moved to remove the ring. "Maybe  later son when your older." 

Hiro laughed and Maxi could see Cecilia smile. "No! I'll do it." Maxi willed himself to make it work. At first an orange tint could be seen on the ring and then it turned a darker red, and then back to orange the crowd watched in awe. 

"COME ON! YOU BASTARD!" Maxi was going bright red and his hair was starting to fizz, the air became heavy and everyone was on guard. And then the ring broke, it shattered into 1000 pieces a red and orange flame exploding outwards.

"WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT! IM NOT REALLY SURE BUT IT WAS AWESOME!" Maxi started to jump around.

Maxima turned to Shin. "What is going on, could it be Maxi has no dying will, or it is too weak."

Shin shook his head. "If it were too weak it would not have lit the ring, like Cecilia's first attempt not explode the ring. And even if it were too strong it would have just flooded out like Hiro's. I trust Sora's hand and this is someone else. But for now we leave it I will talk about it later."

Maxima nodded and turned. "Ok kids, presents from Sora and Ran." 

Maxima lifted up each one of the boxes and handed them to her kids. 
Hiro opened his. "That is the Shishi-Shin, A pair of synchronised sneakers and fingerless gloves." Raising the largest of the boxes "Next onto Cecilia" Cecilia opened it and pulled out a stringed instrument. "Hahahahahaha you got a Violin." Maxi laughed. 
"Actually dumbass, its a Viola." 

"Maxi, this is yours." Maxi opened his box and inside was a small metal tube. "What the fuck is this!" 

"Mind you words boy."

"Sorry, but what exactly is this." 

Shin smiled. "Part of your test. All 3 of you must go out and do something to prove yourself to the Vongola and Forza and make your marks in the world, once you do that talks of inheritence will begin. You may choose one senior Hitman as your guide ((basically choose any Vongola ally))"

And then Shin waved his hands then dimissed the group, until only, He, Sirus, the rest of the guardians and Maxima were left.


----------



## Serp (Dec 29, 2009)

A hooded girl sat down in the back of a dirty cargo box on a ship headed for Japan. She survived a week without food and  now was starting to feel the pain. The rats ran up and down inside the ship, she had to eat them alive. For even if they were dead they would not stop moving.

She spat out curses in arabic, cursing the one who did this to her.

------
Else where in the world, a boy was coming of age.
"My son!, you must go out into the world and capture and kill a mighty beast bring back his meat to strengthen your body and become one with the beast and with that he will live on with you. That is the test that you must endure."


"Yes father, I will go. And trust me when I say I will bring back the pelt of lord of the mountain."

--------

Alucard didn't go to school, he did not need it. He knew over 100 years of history, arithmetics and could read as far has knew he was solid. He was staying with his father. He had spent most of his life with his father, but it was far more laid back than the 6 years with his mother that he was forbidden to talk about.

His father looked somewhat like him, but only he was large and well built. His father had once been an arcobaleno one of the strongest 7,  but he lost that power in a fight that none of the adults even dared speak of, although his mother had a looser tongue. 

At this moment, Alucard was watching television. Television fascinated him and he enjoyed it. His father thought it was pointless, but what Rokk didn't know was Alucard was watching Myui Thai, he even watched his father train from far away areas. Rokk was dumped with this child 8 years ago, and to his surprise he was the childs father. Their relationship started out rocky but smoothed out. But Alucard still felt that his father didn't seem him as his son, maybe because he was a sun type unlike all his other relatives on his fathers side being thunder. But Alucard would train with his fathers friend Sanae and his son. He aimed to one day make his father proud. 

"This day is seeming to wilt away, I should cease it and wait for Asahi outside of his learning institute."

Alucard grabbed his coat and walked out the door, swiftly and quite. And within moments he was standing on the roof of a nearby building waiting for school to finish.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 29, 2009)

_Nanimori_

Rosalita was in school now, specifically the Principal's office. News of the incident in little Italy travelled fast, and now she had to face the wrath of the school Principal.

"You were attacking a student outside class. Again." The principal said, quite dead-pan in his expression.

"He was an enemy of JUSTICE! He deserved it Principal Hibari." Rosalita reasoned out.

"Not the justice excuse again." The Principal rubbed his forehead. "I can't really do a punishment I haven't already implemented on you, Rosalita, nothing short of suspension. And I don't want to suspend anyone today." 

Rosalita blew off a bang of hair covering her forehead, and turned to the man in a trenchcoat sitting next to her in the office. "Hear that father? The Principal agrees with me that what I had done was in the name of JUSTICE!"

The man in the trenchcoat, A.K.A Rosalita's dad sighed. "Yes it was confirmed that that young man was stealing womens' underwear my daughter, but it was not justice to beat him senseless and hang him by his shorts on the flagpole of your school." 

"Actually Mr. Zenigata, she hung him on top of the sakura tree." The principal corrected.

"I don't care whether she hung him from a gravestone or the Diet building. My daughter must face responsibility and be suspended." Zenigata said, his look stern.

"But Mr. Zenigata, another suspension would look very bad on your daughter's record. This incident is minor compared to last month, and I am willing to-"

"I don't care!" Zenigata interrupted. "Rosalita must learn that you can't just go beating people up for their crimes, and if I believe suspension would be an excellent way of punishing her."

"Very well sir." The principal reluctantly agreed. "1 week, starting after today." 

Rosalita frowned, and looked at her father. "But I was just fighting crime!"

"Leave that to me, daughter." Zenigata said as he got up. "Principal Hibari, I thank you for your time. Rosalita, I shall see you at home early. Without the maid outfit." 

Zenigata then left Rosalita and the Principal in the office. 

"I'm sorry Rosalita." The Principal said. "Your father was quite adamant. Though personally I thought you did a good job." He smiled, and gave her a thumbs up.

Rosalita perked up and jumped off her chair. "Thanks Comish. I'll try to do my work even with this silly suspension."

The Principal laughed. He always liked the nickname Comish, what with his admiration for the Comissioner in the old Batman comics. "I'll have the rest of the Meido corps fill you in on anything that needs your expertise then, _Detective Meido_."

Rosalita returned to class in high spirits. Sure she was suspended, but not even that could stop the work of _Detective Meido_.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 29, 2009)

With Asahi-

"Urgh... totally blew that pop quiz." Rai grumbled as the two walked out of school. "How'd you do?" She asked Asahi. "I'd rather not talk about it." He mumbled. "That bad huh?" Asahi shrugged. "Sure, go with that." As he walked out, he knew something was going to happen. This was the kind of day where one bad thing would pile atop the other... "Asahi!" Alucard had waited long enough and as soon as he'd seen his friend, he was already at the school gate. "Oh... hey Alucard.... what's going on!" Asahi waved to, possibly, one of only two friends he had in the world. "Whose the weirdo?" Rai whispered to Asahi. "He's my friend Alucard."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 30, 2009)

~ Finnegan?s Pub; Rome ~ 

?I'ma heres to makes yous an offer yous can?t refuse.? the round man replies as he flicks his jewel encrusted fingers in Grey?s general direction.   ?It?s not as if I haven?t heard that line before my round friend.?  Grey mused as he tightly bit onto the cigarette in his mouth. ?Yous better not be disrespecting the boss!? the smarter of the two thugs grunted as he raised the bat in his hand over his head. The ?Boss? waves him down though as sweat formed on his brow. ?It?s alright, he gots moxie, I likes that.? the fat man says as he slams both his round hands down on the table.  ?Now here is the offer see. Yous works for me now. You do as I asks. Kills people, extortion, protection, assassination, body guard  and generally help the family grows. In returns yous gets to keep half of what yous takes and when we takes over the underworld yous be the numbah two mans. Sees an offers yous can?t refuse.?  the mobster want to be muses as he heaves heavily as if he were out of breath.  Heh ha ha. Grow? Looks like you don?t need to grow anymore tubby. As far as your offer, if I was you. I?d take it and leave.? Grey replied as his sentence grew darker toward the end.  

?Are yous blowing me off?? the round man growls as he brings his face lower to the table so that he is face to face with the Doctor.  ?No, no. You might enjoy that.? Victor replied with a childish grin spread across his features. The red tent returns to the big mans face as he starts to grit his teeth as he looked down to the table. ?Seems I?ma going to have to gain your undivided attentions in a more assertive way.? the big man snorts. Raising his head from the table he reaches up and grabs Victor?s cigarette and snuffs it out on the table completely destroying it.  Victor?s eyes cut to the table where his smoke was snuffed. ?It?s only a offers..? *SLAM!!* the round Mafioso grabs Victor by the head and violently slams it to the table by the roots of it?s silver hair. ??. untils you gives a reason for it nots to be see? Yous is going to works for me and yous cut has been reduced to 25%.? the mobster growls.  Victor?s head stayed on the table for several seconds his eyes were still on his mangled cigarette. Slowly he lifted his head up, his glasses were all lopsided on his head and a generally unhappy look was spread across his features. His left hand moves up to the screw in his head. -Grind, grind, grind- a sickening grinding sound is heard as he turns the screw in his head. As he drops his hand back to the table he speaks.  ?That was my last smoke?? Victor growled. 

The round man, still visibly angry,  leans back down as his hand seemed to start falling back into the motion of grabbing Victor again. ?I don?t care if it was th?? UMPH!? before the sentence can be finished Victor quickly pulls his head up slamming the back of it into the round man?s nose. The fat mobster stumbles back and falls into the smart grunts arms as his hands shot up to his nose. ?Teach this bozo a lessons he won?t soons forget!? the big man says in a muffled tone. With out a second thought the dumb thug rockets forward pulling the bat off his shoulder.  As the fight starts the bartender grumbles to himself as he pulls a black plastic bag out from under the bar. As he feels it with ice Victor catches the bat between his ribs and his left arm. With a twisted grin he pulls the man in as he throws a vicious head butt. The man?s nose explodes, literally, into blood and snot. As the man's knees get wobbly his eyes roll into the back of his head. Victor releases his grip on the weapon and grabs the man by the hair as he starts to fall.  ?You lot bore me.? Victor snorts as he reaches his right hand into his inner coat pocket.  A second or two later the hand rockets out and traces around the mans face. After doing this Victor pulls his hand back and appears to be spinning something in it.

?What are yous doing?? the smarter goon asks. Victor?s eyes cut to the man holding the fat bloodied man. A sick smile spreads across his lips.  ?That?s simple.? Victor replies as he stops the motions of his fingers and grabs a strange looking scalpel.  ?I?m giving you a reason to leave.? he finishes.  A confused look falls across the goon's face. Victor just shakes his head as he allows his hand to slip form the knocked out man?s hair to his face. Then as he gripped it firmly he gave the man a solid kick to his stomach. A sickening ripping sucking sound can be heard as the mans face is pulled from his face. The mobster slams to the ground with a solid thud as blood began to ooze from the muscle. The bartender walks out from behind the bar as Victor tossed the face over his shoulder. With a splat it lands in the bag of ice and is tied up promptly.  ?You have about fifteen minutes to get stupid to the hospital before he dies of blood loss, about twenty four hours to get his face reattached and about three minutes before I do the same to you.? Victor says with a wild look in his eyes.  

The conscious mobsters faces turn blue as a cartoony scared look falls about them. Tripping over each other they scoop up their ally and make a bee line toward the door. As they passed the bartender one grabbed bag. ?That is th? third time this month Doc.? the bartender says as he looks as the door swiftly closes behind the men.  ?You know I don?t ask for these idiots to be drawn to me.? Victor replies as he adjust his glasses. ?Do ya think they?ll make it t? ah hospital.? the bartender asks looking over Victor?s statement. *-Grind, grind, grind-* a sick look falls over the Scot?s face as he turns back to Victor as the man?s left hand falls form the screw in his head. ?Do ya have t? do thit??   ?I dunno if they?ll make it or not.? Victor replies equally ignoring the other question put forward.  As Victor finishes his sentence the bar door opens again. 

 ?I swear. I?m gone an hour and you cut someone?s face off?.again.? a voice yells in annoyance. In the doorway stood a tall young girl. She wore gray sweat pants and a sweat shirt. A large gym bag hung on it?s strap from her left shoulder. A highly annoyed expression rested on her face.  ?That would be a no on them getting to a hospital.? Victor replies as the girl walks into the bar.  ?Can?t believe I?m always cleaning up after you.? she says with her full attention on Victor. The three meet at the bar as the bartender takes up his post.  So I take it you got all three into the van.? Victor assertively asks.  ?All four, they had a driver.? the girl replies as Victor walks around to the other side of her.  ?Excellent Jennifer, I knew it was a good idea to keep you around!? Victor beams. ?I hate t? interrupt, but what do ya do with ?em.? the bartender asks.  ?Oh, have I not told you?? Victor replies as an innocent look falls about his features. Jennifer?s face just twist into more annoyance at Victor?s attempt at being innocent. 

?Nah ya haven?t lad. Ya always put it oof.? the bartender replies. Victor pulls his right hand to his chin as it appears that he goes into deep thought.  ?Well??? I?ll probably make a Halloween mask out of stupid?s face?? as far as the rest I?ll dissect them alive and allow them to watch me harvest their organs for the black market?? Oh by the way Jen, can I get you something to eat?? Victor replies with out batting an eyelash.   ?No thanks, besides you know I don?t eat for an hour after I do a work out.? Jennifer replies. Blue lines fall across the bartenders face as he slowly turns to the young girl. ?Why do ya hang out with ah freak like this?? he asks her. But before Jennifer can reply Victor cuts in.  ?Didn?t you know Jen here is my girlfriend?? Victor says with a goofy smile. Jennifer?s hands ball into fist as the gym bag falls from her shoulder at that comment. All the visible skin on her body turns a dark red as she starts to shake. A moment later she rears back and throws a hard right cross. It slams squarely on the corner of Victor?s jaw. His face contorts from the impact as Jennifer leans all her weight into the attack. Victor?s feet lifts from the ground as he is thrown into a twisting motion. He slams into the ground hard with more of a splat then a thud and rolls toward the exit. Hitting the door he opens it and spills out onto the sidewalk coming to a stop just before he would have rolled into the street.  Jennifer?s skin tone returns to normal as she pulls herself upright. 

 ?Lets just say we have a mutual agreement.? Jennifer calmly says as she reaches down and picks her gym bag up. With a bit of a wave she starts toward the door. ?I?ll never understand those two. ?Least they tip well when they order.? the bartender says with a shrug.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 30, 2009)

Vongola Base, Japan

Hiro rushed out of the meeting room, he had stuff to do and it would be convenient to have as little interaction with his dorky little brother and wimpy little sister.

He was about to run up a stair case when a familiar voice called out his name, the Vongola/Forza boy spun around and greete classmate and old friend Yukihime Asasame, daughter of his dad's Rain guardian.

*"Hime-sama, how are you?"*He referred to her with his favorite nickname for her."*Walk with me."*He was in a rush so he didn't intend to stand around chatting wit her.

"What was that all about?"She was so confused that she skipped the pleasantries."I mean with that deal with you guys and that ring, and then later with that test to prove yourselves."

*"It should be ourselves."*Hiro corrected, Yuki shot him a confused look.*"You said yourselves, you should've used ourselves since you and the rest of the guys will also have to prove themselves."*

"Wait what?"

*"Yeah, not sure what my dad had in mind though but I'm considering just kicking Maxi's ass, maybe Ceecee's too."*Though as he said this he eyes he eyed the gloves and sneakers he had been handed earlier.*"But first I need to figure out what these can do, but seeing as the tenth and my dad both used a pair of these I have high expectations of them."*

Then evilly he added.*"And Ceecee and Maxi just got a crappy Viola thing and a tube gizmo."*Followed by an appropriate evil laugh.

"I didn't get a gift."Yuki pouted.

*"Ah don't make that face, you know what."*He proposed*."I'll take you on a date tonight, to cheer you up."*

The response was a shove."Jeez, you do realize I actually know you and what kind of guy you are."Yuki had no intention to end up like one of the many fangirls Hiro had dated and then dumped when a new one presented herself.

"You probably just want me to complete the set, as in dated all the girls in the swim team."Yuki seemed oblivious to the fact he might just wanted to date her since she was actually smoking hot.

*"Well that's just not true, I haven't dated the coach yet either so the set isn't anywhere near complete."*

"Yeah, right."Yuki snorted."Like that'd happen."

By now they had reached the floor Hiro had been heading towards. The communications department was located here and he located a random cronie.*"You, I need you to contact Sora and make him get his ass over here, I need him to mentor me in the use of this contraption he made for me.*"

"Hmmm."Yuki was having trouble thinking of a mentor, other than her mom she couldn't quite think of anyone that she felt would like to mentor her.
"I guess I'll hurry and ask mom, before someone else does."

*"Wait, think about it."*Hiro stopped her*."Your mom has been training you for years now, I think there's little she has left to teach you."*

Yuki had to agree this made sense, after all she hadn't learned a  new real high level kenjutsu move in ages now but there was only so little one could do without Flame use.

*"Why not try someone fresh, someone you don't have experience yet....You might learn something useful."*He turned to the communications cronie again.*"You, let Kenzo know that he'll be mentoring Yuki."*

*"There done."*He flashed her a smile.*"So about that date."*

"Dream on."


----------



## Serp (Dec 30, 2009)

"I am fine, Asahi" Alucard then turned to Asahi's friend Rai. "Hello there, it is a pleasure to meet you." And then turning back to Asahi, "I think your dad and my Aunt are at the base, I was wondering if you would like to come with me?"

---

Maxi began eying up his weapon. It was a small metal tube, he was quite annoyed at it to be perfectly honest. Hiro's weapon you could at least guess at what it was meant to do, and Ceecee's at least played some music his was kinda shit.

And now he had to pick a mentor and decide what to do to prove himself. 

Maxi began looking through his mental maps of all the tutors he could think off, who would he like to teach him.

"ARG! This is sooooo hard."

Before he could clock on, Hoshi had already jumped out of nowhere and decked Maxi.
"Haha I win!" 

"Why you little!"

Maxi looked up as Hoshi beamed.

"Anyways, have you decided on who you will get to mentor you?"

"No, and thats the problem, I think I pick the mentor and see their suggestion on what to do to prove myself."

"Well choose what kinda of style or trait you wanna work on and work from there." 

"Good idea, but first I wanna know what this weapon is."

"Well my Dad made it, I'm sure I can figure it out somehow."


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 30, 2009)

Serp said:


> "I am fine, Asahi" Alucard then turned to Asahi's friend Rai. "Hello there, it is a pleasure to meet you." And then turning back to Asahi, "I think your dad and my Aunt are at the base, I was wondering if you would like to come with me?"



"Why's the weirdo talking to me? and what base?" Rai asked Asahi. "There's no real time to explain much Rai, I've gotta get going." Asahi waved to her and nodded to Alucard. "I'll head over with you, Let's just make it fast, I'm not sure if anything good can come from my dad and your aunt hanging out together." he sweatdropped. It's not that he hated Alucards aunt, he didn't really spend a lot of time with her. But it was the fact that he knew how his dad was, if he was hanging out with the guardians only trouble could come from it.....


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 30, 2009)

Shin and Kenzo remain in the room. Kenzo still refuses to wear the usual suit that most of the Mafia members wear, he has a pair of jeans and a black leather jacket on. In the middle of their discussion Kenzo gets a call, "Sir, you have recieved a request to mentor Yukihime Asasame."

Kenzo rubs his chin, "Hm, that'll be just fine. I'm sure Kiya's stuck to teaching her good old formal fighting style..." he says with a roll of his eyes, "I've got plenty I can teach the girl."

Shin eyes him curiously, "I'm suprised, I was sure you would be teaching _him_," Kenzo's face gets more serious when the word _him _ his spoken, "No, I'd take it too easy on him...He's gota' keep pressing forward through all the crap that gets thrown at him, that's how he'll get stronger."

Shin grins, finding it unlikely that his Storm Guradian would take it easy on him, "So, who do you have in mind?" Kenzo heads towards the door, "Don't worry, I've got it covered," he stops as he makes it to the door, "Oh, and if you tell _anyone_, I'll kill you," he says sternly, without even turning to face Shin, "Later Boss," he says walking out the door.

*Later...*

Kenzo walks through the gray and dark halls of what appears to be some kind of prison. He finally stops at a certain cell. He grips the blade strapped to his back and walks into the cell. He unsheaths the blade as he approaches a shadowy figure, his body chained to the wall by his arms, legs, and strapped by his stomach as well.

Kenzo places the tip of the blade under his chin and then raises his head with it, "Long time no see," He twists the blade and it makes a small cut under his chin. The instant the cut opens a blade of sky flame coated blood shoots straight at the swordsmen, however he easily slices it down with one flame coated slash.

"Now, now, is that the way to treat the man who's going to let you out of this shit hole?" the man's eyes show some interest, "That's right, thought for how long depends on how good a job you do on the task that I have for you..." 

"But before I let you out," Kenzo touches his arm and it begins to ignite in storm flames. He then rips off a tattoo and then slams his hand into the prisoner's chest. A tattoo of a snake wrapped around his body formed, "Now, if you make a single mistake that snake will wrap strangle you just long enough for me to come and cut you to pieces myself," with a few quick slashes the man is freed from his binds, "So, let's discuss what you'll be doing for me."


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 30, 2009)

*Cecilia*

Cecilia hurried out of the room, keeping her head down. The viola was cradled in her arms like a baby- How had Sora and Ran known she wanted one?

She sat alone in the garden outside the building and began to think.

First about her brothers. Hiro had managed to procure a flame with little effort, for him at least. No surprise there. He was her dad's son, and Maxi was her mom's.

But what did that make her?

No time to think about that. Hiro was probably already working on his family. Yuki would be an obvious choice for one of his guardians. Cecilia silently thanked whatever god was out there that not all the 11th generation Vongola had children, and that Hoshi was definitely going to Maxi, or else Hiro might actually be unstoppable. But who would he choose to be his mentor?

After some thought, she finally decided Sora. Hiro was so ridiculously arrogant that he probably didn't think he needed much help with the physical side of fighting, but technical matters were another. Cecilia nodded. Yes, Sora was the right choice for him, it would be the one he would make. Yuki's tutor would have to remain a mystery for now, she didn't know the girl well enough to make an accurate assumption.

Maxi...he had failed to produce a flame, which was good. But something about his performance raised suspicions. The power in the air right before the ring exploded...did Maxi have some kind of untapped potential? If so, he could possibly be more dangerous than Hiro. He did have Hoshi on his side after all. 

Cecilia put her head in her hands. She had to _think_. To plan. It was the only real advantage she had over her brothers right now. But who would make a suitable guardian? Or a mentor for that matter? Kiya or Ran maybe. Sora was most likely gone, and if she knew Maxi he had taken Kenzo as well. 

_Think..._

*Twitch*

"Twitch, it's 2074."

2074

2074

2074

He had been in a coma for _15_ years.

"What?" He asked, staring at Lizzy intently. "That...that can't be right. They would've found me. The Peccato would've sent someone. They would've found me, cured me. I mean, if you could've revived me, surely they had someone with enough sun flames..."

"That's the second time you've mentioned flames." Lizzie said. "When I touched you, I was burning you I saw the fire. But the fire was yellow. And you didn't get burned. What happened?"

Twitch looked up, grabbing his hair tightly with his fists. "What? Burning? Don't be stupid, only storm flames do that, and of course they were yellow. Come on, who doesn't..." He stopped suddenly. "You don't know?"

"Know what Twitch? I come in here and your lying on the ground like a corpse, and then I touch you, but I'm burning you, and then I'm not, and you wake up, and you start ranting about flames and thinking it's 2059..." 

Twitch's armed lashed out and hit her in the temple. "God that was annoying."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 1, 2010)

*Sanzon*

He walks the streets, hands in his pockets, looking around for trouble, or atleast something to keep him entertained. Suddenly a tall man with jet black hair with a tint of gray in it walks into him, "Hey watch it buddy!" he looked up at the man and after taking a look at his face he grimaced, he wore an eye patch over one of his eyes.

The man looked down and glared at Sanzon, "So, it's you huh..." he said scowling at the boy, "Luckily I don't know you, but your about to get to know the pavement real well, I'm not in the-" in a flash too fast for Sanzon to follow the man slams his fist right into the Street Prince's gut.

His eyes open wide and he flies backwards through the streets. He soon crashes into the side of a building, leaving a dent in the structure. The one eyed man walks forward and soon spots the boy on the ground, "So, this is what the monkey left me to work with...Who knows why that fool has such an interest in you," he says with an uncaring look on his face. 

While he's not paying attention Sanzon leaps up and slams his foot into the side of the man's face, however he is unphased, "Yea, about as uninteresting as I originally thought."

He grabs his foot and then holds him upside down, "What the hell!" the man they unleashes a flurry of punches on the upside down Sanzon's stomach. He then drops him on his back, and crouches down next to him, "My name's Sangue...former Leader of the glorious Peccato Mafia Family, now demoted to teaching talented fools for my freedom..."

He pulls him up by his shirt, "And incase you couldn't figure it out, you're the talentless fool," Sanzon shakes his head and regains his compsure, "Who says I want you to teach me you one eyed freak..." he says spitting out some blood. 

"Trust me, I want to do this even less than you do kid, but your gona' suck it up like I have, SO CUT THE CRAP AND LETS GET TO WORK!" he shouts letting out a powerful aura that pushes Sanzon back a little, "Guh...Fine, if it means I'll get another crack at your head I'm game," he says punching his open palm.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 2, 2010)

_Rin?_

Sitting in the private jet. Rin still looked around in amazement.  ?I didn?t know.  Did you know??  She said looking down at the canine?s laying on the floor.  Coia gave a soft woof in response while Kai completely ignored her, or rather continued to sleep.

?Please fasten your seat belt Miss Rinna.  We are about to land.?  The small brunette woman said with a smile before disappearing behind the curtain again.

?Yes Ma?am.?  Rin answered though the woman was already gone.  She sat quietly as the plane began to descend. 

_Kiya?_

The sound of high heels on ceramic tile reverberated through the quiet hallway as the blonde woman proceeded to the private lobby she used.  While she walked she fixed the cuff on her suit.  Her perfect legs leading the way to the place she had been thousands of times.  Her mind mused about her current situation. 

With the financial help of the Vongola family, Kiya had been able to take her fathers comfortable construction company and turn it into a multi-million dollar corporation.  To say the least she was beyond comfortable and content for the most part.  She had a beautiful daughter that she loved dearly and now her cousin?s daughter was coming to live with them.  Her cousin mentioned something strange that happened with the girl and on those words alone Kiya knew she had to come.  Opening the door to the lobby and watching the jet taxi to its spot, Kiya had to sigh.  There was something missing in her life, she knew this, and she knew what it was.  Unfortunately she couldn?t do anything about it right now.

_Rin/Kiya?_

As the plane came to a slow stop the Rin came shakily to her feet.  ?My new life.?  She mumbled though the two dogs looked up at her.  ?Sorry.  Our new life.?  she chuckled slightly and reached down to rub their heads before snapping the leashes on.  ?I know.  But, you will scare people.?  Rin sighed as they stood waited for her command.  ?Well let?s go meet her.?

Walking to the door and down the steps that were placed at the entrance Rin was amazed at the sight of the airport and the woman standing before her.  

?Rinna!?  Kiya said stepping forward and giving the girl a hug.  Having already been made aware that the wolf and coyote wouldn?t hurt a fly.

?K-Kiya??  Rin stuttered her nerve getting the better of her while the pair of beasts tried not to entangle anyone with their unfamiliar leads.

?How was the flight?  Did you enjoy the jet?  Was it comfortable??  Kiya fired the questions at her then laughed.  ?My how you have grown.?

?What??  Rin asked confused, certain that she had never met her mom?s cousin before.

?You don?t remember??  Kiya said with a smile.  ?That makes sense.  You were pretty little the last time I saw you.?

?Oh.  Yeah.?  Rin said fidgeting with the leads.  

?Come on.  We can talk on the ride to the house.?  Kiya smiled and nodded at the man now standing behind Rin and rolling her baggage behind him.

?I?m sure you are pretty tired.  And, you need to start school soon.  But we will give you a few days to adjust.?  Kiya said putting her arm around Rin?s shoulders and leading her down the same corridor that Kiya had just come up.  ?Don?t worry.  Everything will be fine.?

?Easy for you to say??  Rin mumbled walking beside her and wondering about her new life.


----------



## Serp (Jan 3, 2010)

While Hoshi and Maxi were talking, Ran walked up to them. 
"What are you boys doing?"

Maxi looked up, "Nothing Mrs Okajima, just deciding on who should be my tutor."

Ran looked at Hoshi and then back at Maxi "Be careful who you choose, and Hoshi as some of the others have realised they may be dragged into this, so it might be good if you chose a tutor as well." 

Hoshi nodded as he looked at his mother.
"Oh and Hoshi, if I'm not needed here I will be heading back to New York, I can leave your sister with your father too long, or else she will be building complex circuits in days."

"Wait, I noticed you said you would be heading back, what about me?"

"Ahh yes, you will be staying here, I will enroll you at school before I leave. You can either go to private school with Shin's kids or public with Sanae's son."
-----
Alucard and Asahi


The two rushed through the roads and streets until they eventually reached the Vongola entrance. 

They made their way to the hidden entrance, and spoke to the machine.

#_State your names# _
"Asahi Hanekoma, son of the XIth generation Vongola Sun guardian."

"Alucardinale Okajima, son of the IXth generation Spina Thunder guardian."

_#Access Granted#

_The two walked in as the doors opened and made way.

While inside Alucard saw Ran, and walked upto her.
"Aunt Ran, it is a pleasure to see you." Ran turned around and saw Alucard and hugged him hard. 
"I was just about to come round the dojo and see you and your father."

Asahi stepped up. "Hi Mrs Okajima."
"Ahh Asahi, a pleasure as always."

Asahi smiled. "But what are you doing back here, I heard you moved to New York?"

"I have indeed, but today was a call for all guardians, so I had to return even for a little while."

"Oh is my Dad here as well?"

"He is if he has already run off to do something stupid."

Alucard turned and looked at Ran. "What was the purpose of the meeting, if you could talk about it?"

Ran smiled, "To the point as always, you really are your mothers son. Well the meeting was about the problem of having 2 male heirs and 2 heirs the same age to the Vongola and Forza estates. Shin decided to get it settled early before they grew cruel and wicked against each other and possibly him and Maxima and set them tasks. No doubt at least one will build their own family, so I suggest that you and Asahi go and train, find a tutor that can help you achieve what you need."

Alucard nodded.

"Oh I am leaving now but I will come round the house later, tell your father I will be coming, Hoshi might as well."

-----
After Hoshi's mother had left the boys continued to talk.

"I suggest you build a family." Hoshi said

"No, thats a great feat but far to generic I need something my father will be proud off. And plus Hiro will draw in most of the strongest candidates, I know my brother. And my sister well she wont do much of anything."

"So what you wanna do something crazy?"

Maxi smiled. "Very crazy."

"Like what?"

"Capture a class S criminal and bring them to Vendicare."

"Your Crazy!"

"Correction, I'm Vongola."

"Ok, thats good, but who will you get to tutor you?"

"I have someone in mind and I think his mother won't mind helping you."

"Wait, his mother?"

""


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 4, 2010)

*Cecilia's Room*

Cecilia sat at her desk, focusing. She knew what she had to do now, and it wouldn't be easy. Computers weren't her specialty, and the Vongola had dozens of the world's greatest geniuses design their firewalls. She sighed and pulled out her laptop.

Her laptop was silver, with a black outlining and the Vongola symbol etched out in gold in the middle. It had been a birthday present from Sora, who was actually good with this kind of stuff. "Alright then." She breathed, opening the laptop.

The computer was state of the art, and possessed programs that updated themselves automatically the moment improvements were released to the general public, sometimes even before. Therefore it was still the most advanced computer Cecilia had ever heard of, excluding the Vongola databases.

Which of course, was her goal. Shoot for the stars Cecilia. Shoot for the stars.

Cecilia grimaced and cracked her knuckles, but she knew that her idiot brothers wouldn't be trying this approach. Her hands began gliding over the keyboard, typing in commands with a swiftness and determination Cecilia had never quite managed to call up before. The Vongola databases security screens were soon up on her laptop, and she was flying through them. It was easy. Too easy, like someone had disabled the majority of the security so that even a novice like her could break through. True, it would be infinitely more difficult without her special laptop, but still...

It was too easy. Frowning Cecilia attempted to access a file marked: PRIVATE. Immediately she was swarmed with security protocols much more difficult than the ones she had encountered earlier. Despite herself, Cecilia smiled. So her parents had been here recently. Apparently they had anticipated Cecilia's attempt at this, and decided that with no family members already, like Hiro and Maxi. So they had decided to give her her own leg up.

_Thanks mom and dad_ She thought, smiling even wider.

It wasn't long before she was in. She scrolled through the list of files she was able to access, searching for one that had to be there...ah. There it was. Cecilia almost laughed as she double clicked on the file. She had anticipated the Vongola to keep tabs on younger, up and coming flame users.

Or rumors of ones. Cecilia scrolled through the list. So many names! Shiro Toyama, Asahi Hanekoma, An orphan named Sanzon...the list went on and on. This time, Cecilia _did_ laugh downloading the files on some of the most promising. Most information was very limited, but names an scattered locations was all she needed. It was a start. 

Cecilia would not be a pushover.


----------



## Serp (Jan 4, 2010)

Sirus was leaving the Vongola complex and was heading back over to Spina HQ. Sirus had already spoken to Shin about Maxi and how they should keep an eye on him, as what happened with the ring was no normal feat. Raz was being distant one the drive back to Spina Base Namimori.

"Raz something on your mind?"

"Oh its nothing boss, but where my eye would have been." Pointing to his eye patch. "Is starting to ache."

"What does that mean?" Sirus asked curiously. 

"Its means that the One eyed dragons are mobile."

"Your brother?"

"Possibly, or others."

"There are others?"

"Yes the one eyed dragons are powerful."

Yes then Val jumped in. "You guys need to CHILLAX!"

"Go to hell you Viking scum!" Raz shouted trying to Hit Val, Sirus sighed. 

"I won't like it in hell, far too warm for me." Val laughed back at Raz.
--

"Ok spill, who is it, who do you have in mind for our tutors?"

Maxi smiled. "Spina."

"What Sirus you mean?"

"Nah the whole Spina-Destino familigia."

Hoshi looked shocked. "Your are crazy and I'm not to sure about the Spina. Sure they are allies now, but they used to be bad guys. Didn't Sirus's dad die in a fight against your dad?"

"Yea but thats besides the point, and your dad used to be Spina for a while and your uncle is still Spina."

"Wait my dad?"

"Yea Sora, he used to be the Spina Sky, that was until he and my dad had a massive fight that lit up the sky and they solved their differences."

"Woah, I knew my dad was strong but to fight your dad, I never thought of that."

"Your pretty thick you know Hoshi, I admit I only learnt this because as Vongola heir I had to learn the history, but haven't you noticed that my dad trusts your dad with his life, very few people get that honour. And after all Sora is leader of the Varia, his strength is on par with my dads. I also assume that Hiro or Cece will take Sora as a mentor, due to his strength and brains."

"Ok ok, so we get Spina." 

"Yup, but which ones will be our official tutor?"

"I dunno we will have to figure that our when we get there."

"Get where?"

"To the Spina base come on, but first we stop off at the Dojo and see your uncle."

----

_Hanekoma-Okajima Dojo: 
_
The two boys slid into the back of the Dojo.

The air was heavy inside, about a dozen men fighting and training, but that was in the common area. They slipped inside the other area, the one where people fought with flames. 

It was empty apart from one man, a man 40 years old, but still toned and packed with rock hard abs was training. He was fighting a punching bag, he kicked it and it exploded with thunder flames everywhere, but before it even fly through the air he ducked around it and punched it. 

The man stopped and heard a sound.
"Alucard is that you?"

Hoshi and Maxi, hidden behind a screen stopped moving, even breathing and didn't answer.

Rokk quickly threw his hand up and summoned a thunderbolt in his hand and threw it towards the boys. They jumped out before they could be roasted. But Rokk was on them in a second. And then he stopped and his face softened. 

"Hoshi, Hoshi, Hoshi!" He swept his nephew up in a big hug. "And young master Vongola too." 

Maxi nodded, Rokk, like Sora and Shin was someone Maxi daren't piss off. 

"So how is new york? And is your mother here too?"

"New york is alright, I like Japan better sometimes and yea mum is here too, she said she would come round later."

"Oh, ok I better keep an eye out for her, she is a fast one."

Hoshi laughed, he knew his mum was fast, he just didn't know how fast. 

"So you just came round to see me, or is there anything I can help you with?"

Maxi stepped up. "Yes there is, as a Vongola heir, I request your assistance in getting an audience with Lord Spina IX."

Rokk laughed. "You wanna talk to Sirus? I'm sure you could have called him yourself."

"Yea but I wanted to be formal, and actually see inside the Spina base and for that we need a Spina to take us in, and it would be rude to get Sirus to answer the door for us."

"But its not rude to pester your uncle." He said winking at Hoshi.

"Lol no."

"Ok, sure we can go now if you like. But first let me write a message to Alucard."

"Oh yea, Alucard, I haven't seen him in a while, how is he?"

"The same as always."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 6, 2010)

Nanimori High-

"It seems, school is over." Akira looked out the window of his classroom, everyone had already left and he was growing rather bored. He was usually the last to leave class as he always offered to help clean up the room. "I suppose i should start." He picked up a broom and began to sweep the class, usually he was viewed as a punk because of his wild hair and tattoos. But he is really a very caring person and wishes the school to look it's best.

With Asahi and Alucard-

"Ah, Wait, Where is my dad!?" Asahi blinked, He'd gotten lost and couldn't quite remember just what it was he was looking for. "Alucard, You remember where we were going?" He asked. "You were going to find a tutor and help train i believe." Alucard answered. "Oh, Right... I was going to ask my dad to help me find a good trainer..." The two soon opened a door and came across Sanae, standing in a room by himself smoking a cigarette. Sanae had become a father rather young, His child was 14 but he was only 37. 

"Ah, Hello Alucard." Sanae waved to the young boys. "It's been a little while since i saw you last. How's Rokk doing today?" He smiled. "He's fine Sanae." Alucard reposnded. "I see, That's good, I haven't gotten to see him yet today. Perhaps he's at the Dojo." He rubbed his chin. "I suppose i should stop by later and see him." Asahi blinked. "OI! DON'T IGNORE ME ASSHOLE!" He shouts as he kicks his dad's shin. "What is it you are looking for?" Sanae asked.  "We need a trainer!" Asahi shouts. "Ah, A trainer? What about me or Rokk?" He smiled.

"Denied." Asahi turned his back. "Ah, you're going to hurt your fathers feelings." Sanae smiled. "I don't care! I want a trainer who isn't you! i learned all i can from you!" Sanae's smile slowly faded. "I see." In truth, His son hadn't learned everything or really anything from Sanae, There was so much he had to teach him but Asahi just wouldn't listen. "I'll recommend someone to see you, if that is what you wish." Asahi nodded. "Very well." Sanae sighed and dialed a number, saying few things to the other person. "They will meet you tomorrow."


----------



## Serp (Jan 11, 2010)

Spina Complex Namimori

Rokk walked with Hoshi and Maxi all the way to the entrance and tapped in his key code and the door swung open.

"I'll leave you guys to find the rest of the way yourself."

"Ok thank you."

"No Problem."

Hoshi and Maxi walked into a corridor that seemed to go on forever.
"Where are we?" Hoshi asked.

"The Stem of the Leaf. The Spina Thunder guardian section, this corridor goes through the whole base. I learned about it from Dio." Maxi responded.


"Oh I see."

The two boys started to run down the hall. When all of a sudden a man wearing an all black suit with a green tie appeared out of nowhere. 

"Who are you guys?" He said raising his gun.

"Um erm, I am Hoshi Manjoume and this is Maxi Forza."

The man narrowed his eyes. "I don't believe you." And shot his bullet.

Before the bullet could make contact a loud sound could be heard, it filled the air and the bullet fell to the ground. Out of a room stepped a very burly man, long blond hair that went halfway down his back and a smile on his face.

"Lord Halla!" The guard spoke.

"How dare you shoot at these young boys. That one there is Rokk's nephew, how would he act if I told him you shot at his nephew."

The guard gulped.

"Exactly." Val made the slit neck movement.

Val turned to the boys.
"Welcome, Sirus is expecting you."

--
Spina Thorn Chamber.

"Maxi, Hoshi welcome, Rokk tells me you need some help."

"Yes, I would like to ask a Spina to be my tutor, and someone for Hoshi as well."

"I see, but it depends on how you want to fight and your flame type is still ambiguous. But I guess I could tutor you first and then later you pick up someone with something more comfortable."

"That would work, but what about Hoshi?"

"Well judging from his lineage and his blonde hair I would say he is a thunder type, but that is also untested." Sirus clicked his finger and a man brought a box up to him. 

Sirus opened the box and took out a ring and blew it off, handed it Hoshi. "Try this."

Hoshi placed on the ring and concentrated, but then much like Maxi earlier there was a light show and the ring exploded. Sirus raised his hand to his face.

"I see, I feared this would happen. But perhaps Raz could tutor you?"

Hoshi nodded.

"But before we go any further what is your goal to impress your father?"

Maxi smiled. "I wont make it my main goal to form a family, that will happen along the way, my plan is to capture escaped Vindicare prisoners."

Sirus' eyes went wide and then he smiled. "Your one crazy muthafucka, I guess thats the Forza in you, and your determined I guess thats the Vongola in you. I'll help you I'll make sure you don't die along the way. But do you have any idea who you wanna go for first?"

"Yeah I have an Idea?" Hoshi spoke up.

"Who?"

"His name is Seth Ryuuzaki, if I recall correctly. I remember my Dad talking about him about how he has returned to Japan after escaping Vindicare in Italy."

"Ryuuzaki? Is that the priest guy?" Sirus asked.

"Yup." Hoshi nodded.

Sirus smiled. "Good, your lucky you came to Spina noone else would bother doing something this crazy. So lets start your training?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 12, 2010)

~ Finnegan’s Pub; Rome ~ 

“Hey Lass!” The barterer says catching Jennifer’s attention. As she turns to face the bartender a rustling sound can be heard as something scrapes across the floor. As she finishes turning her eyes fall on a scythe in the bartender’s hands. “Befer ya g’ ya might whant t’ take this with ya.” the bartender says with a smile.  “Let him come back in and get it.” she replies as she stares blankly at the weapon. “Ya kno’ how he gets if he leaves this wee toy somewhere.” the bartender replies as he places the weapon on the bar. Jennifer’s eyes roll to the side as she thinks back. Suddenly she remembers how she found Victor the last time he left his Scythe here. He was sitting by the bar’s door with his knees drawn into his chest. He wouldn’t respond to her or anything. He just sat there in the rain and rocked until the bar opened. A sweat drop formed on the side of Jennifer’s head as she walked over and picked up the scythe. 

Pulling it up to her right shoulder she sighs.  “Your right Kenneth, he is such a big baby at times, well see you  around.” Jennifer says with a smile as she turns and walks toward the exit. Kenneth just smiles as the door opens and she vanishes though it. “I dennea kno’ how she dose it.” Kenneth mumbles as he puts several glasses way.  Outside Jennifer walks up to Victor who is still laying on his face.  “You know” he starts as he begins to pull himself up.  “I zhink you  dissssslokkatedd my jow vith zhat punch.” Victor says in an garbled in mangled undistinguishable way.  Now on his knees he turns to Jennifer. The right side of his jaw was visibly dislocated and hung from the left side of his face. Jennifer sighs as her eyebrows furl.  “If you going to talk, at least fix your jaw so I can understand what your rambling about.” She says as she leans over and reaches out to help the mad doctor up.

After Victor is on his feet he grabs his jaw and in one swift motion a sharp cracking sound can be heard as pops his jaw back into socket. Jennifer shakes her head as she hands his scythe to him.  “I honestly don’t understand why you carry that thing around with you, you never use it.” she mumbles as Victor grabs his weapon. Rolling his head on his neck he opens his mouth and chews at the air as he was working the feeling back in. -grind, grind, grind-  as his free hand falls from the screw he looks at Jennifer.  “Much better, now what were you saying?’ he asks. An annoyed look falls back across Jennifer’s face as she turns and walks off.  “Hey, where are you going?! I want ya to hit me again!!” Victor says as he chases after Jennifer. He finally catches up with her at their van.  “Didn’t you hear me?” he says as he prevents her from opening the door.  “I’m not helping you fulfill your sick masochist fantasies Victor, now get in the van.” she replies in a stern voice. 

Almost like a child being scolded Victor’s head hangs and he walks around to the other  side of the vehicle. The engine turns over as he closes the door behind himself.  With out the first word Jennifer puts the vehicle in drive and pulls from her parking space and drives up to the road, when she sees that it is clear she enters traffic and they are on their way.


----------



## Serp (Jan 17, 2010)

It was a while after most of the children had gained their trainers, say about 2 days. 

When Shin had passed out a message to his children.
_"My Children, I wish for you to return to the Namimori base by 6pm tomorrow night, but when you return you must have by then gathered at least two subordinates, as the strength of a good boss is someone with a good taste in friends and workers. Upon the returning I will present you with a new challenge."_


That was what the letter said that both Cece and Hiro had received as well as Maxi later on in the day.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 23, 2010)

Rin…

“So what do we do now?”  Rinna asked the blonde woman before her.  

“We need to figure out some important stuff…”  Kiya mumbled walking forward and taking Rin’s hand.  She looked at it carefully then down at the beasts that were always on Rin’s heals.

“Important stuff?  What do you mean?  Like what school I’m going to go to?  How the living arrangements are going to go?”

Kiya laughed.  “No.  That stuff has already been figured out.  Hope you don’t mind on that.”

“But wait…what are you talking about?”

“The reason you were sent here.”

“I was sent here to expand my horizons.”  Rin pulled her hand back and crossed her arms.

Once more Kiya laughed before turning away and putting a teapot on to boil.  “That is one way to put it I guess.”  She turned then and leaned against the counter.  “You were sent here because you are a bit different.  Haven’t you noticed that?”  She gestured toward the two beasts that went over to eat.

“Well…I guess…”  Rin said looking at her a bit skeptically.  “But are we talking little bus different? Or what?”

A loud bubbly laugh escaped Kiya at that moment.  “Well the little bus remains to be seen.  But you are like me.  You have something special inside you.”  With that Kiya let a flame appear in her hand causing Rin’s eyes to go huge.

“I can do that?”  Rinna asked surprised.

“Not yet.  But eventually.”  Kiya said turning as the teapot began to scream.


Serena/Darla…


“Just a little farther…”  The brunette whispered to herself as she trudged through the crowded street.  The hood of her sweatshirt pulled up and covering her face from those she passed.  She remained so nondescript that most didn’t even notice she existed.  

The moon was just rising as she moved toward her destination.  “Nobody has seen…” She moved silently but could no longer go unnoticed.  

“Serena!  Hey Serena!”  A small blonde began to jump up and down and push herself through the crowd.  

“Damn it.”  Serena muttered pulling her sweatshirt closer around her.  She quickly moved toward an alleyway and waited as the other approached.

“I was wondering where you have been!”  The over exuberant blonde exclaimed rushing up to her and pushing not just a few people out of her way.

“What’s up Darla?”  Serena said quietly, her voice a hush in the darkness.

“Oh nuttin.”  Darla shrugged than laughed.  “Want to go do something?  I’m really bored.”

“Don’t you have to work?”

“I got fired again.”  She held up her bandaged hand.  “Insurance liability.”

“Right.  Well I have to go.”

“Where are ya going?”

“Nowhere.  It doesn’t matter.”

“Why not?  If it is nowhere than you don’t have to be anywhere so can we go somewhere?”

“Darla…”  A groan escaped Serena and she nodded.  “Fine.  Just be quiet.”

“Okay!  I will!”  Darla said with a grin as they began to walk down the street.  “So where is it going to be?  Huh?  Where are we going?  What are we going to do when we get there?  What kind of things do you have planned?”

With those words Serena groaned and hung her head.  The little blonde bouncing around her.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 26, 2010)

With Hiro and Yuki

The school day was nearing it's end and the two mafiosi had made their way to one of the athletic fields where they took seating in the bleachers, a little away from fellow students so they could discuss in private.

"So......What's been up with you today?"Yuki eventually asked, Hiro had been acting out of character all day and kept to himself mostly. Focusing mostly on a set of shades, one that she had seen before in a picture of Hiro's father.
"You haven't even hit on me once today."She joked.

"My apologies my fair lady."Hiro mused."I'll make it up to you by hitting on you twice as much as usual, but that will have to wait for now."He paused briefly."You see I've spent the day scouting for potential, with these glasses I was able to determine the Flame potential of our fellow classmates and their types....Though there was one anomaly."He now looked Yuki in the eye, with a unsure look on his face.

"You didn't register on it, well you did but on a rather weird manner."He further explained."It showed potential all right, but couldn't quite process you correctly or whatever, it didn't even show me what type you where but it's probably just because these things are old and a result of the general wear and tear it has sustained during my dad's battles."

Yuki was confused as well but Hiro eventually decided."But anyways, I've already decided to make you my Rain guardian so it's no big deal."

"Don't I get any say in this?"Yuki was just joking, she was okay with it anyways.

"Haha, don't make me put my charms on you in order to convince you to accept my invitation."He then got serious again."Anyways, I've found two that got my interest, there were a bunch of potentials but these two had certain qualities that piqued my interest."

He pointed in the distance, a little behind the football pitch and behind a line of trees sheltering the clearing there were a group of students setting up telescopes.It was the Astrology club that were preparing for their gathering later tonight.

"That one weird guy, not sure what it is about him but he also gave an odd reading on the glasses.Other than that he's supposed to be the smartest student here and with his Mist potential those brains would further increase his potential....Not sure about his name though, I'm above socializing with outcasts like that."

"The tall one?"She asked, Hiro nodded."That Manushii-san."She then asked."Who was the other?"

He pointed out a lone student running laps on the athletic field, though he wasn't part of the track team."That Marsharu Rawu guy."

Yuki giggled."Marshall Law."

"Yeah, whatever, the one everyone hates after he informed the principal that busty teacher was being a bit too friendly with a few students."

"Actually everyone hated him already, well I don't but you know the rest of the students."Yuki explained."He had informed on other students already a bunch of times and no one trusts him anymore as a result, I'm pretty sure you never even heard about him until that incident you just mentioned."

"Probably, I mean, the next year I was supposed to take Theology from  that teacher, I seriously intended to hit that."

Yuki rolled her eyes.

"I ended up having to take that class, as an atheist I had no place there and my sole reason for choosing that class was gone long for I set foot in that class."

He then moved on to business again."Could you do me a favor, my dear Hime-sama, Could you give these notes to those guys and meet me back up behind the gym, If things go accordingly they'll be motivated to head back there so that I could assess exactly how much potential they have."

"Uh...me?"

"Yeah, if I do it they'll just think I want to beat them up or prank them or whatever."He then added with a smirk."I will be beating them up but not just for the fun of it."And with that he took off, leaving a nervous Yuki behind.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 27, 2010)

*Cecilia*

Cecilia waited just outside the Namimori docks, checking her watch impatiently. Frowning and biting her lip, she pulled out the single sheet of paper again. The picture was blurry, the information a small paragraph of second hand stories and barely believed legends, but if they were correct....

She brushed the hair out of her face. She didn't even know this...girls? Boys?...Persons name. But if X existed, and this information was accurate they were strong...the kind of strong Cecilia would need to take on the likes of Hiro and Maxi.

According to this, X had stowed away on a small cargo ship called the _Mari Anne_. It had departed a week ago and was supposed to arrive today. Scanning the ships around the docks, Cecilia glanced one more time at a name that had been highlighted and circled.

Jacquel.

*Twitch*

Lizzie's eyes blinked once, twice. She was in her nice, soft bed...away from the cold hard ground of that stupid farmhouse and that strange boy. _It had to have been a dream_ She thought as she turned over in her bed. _That was just too ridiculous for anything else..._

"You up?" Came a voice to her right. She sighed and turned over. Stupid Jacob, probably needing help with breakfast.

"Coming Jacob. God, can't you do anything for yourself?"

"Who's Jacob?"

Lizzie opened her eyes to see the boy from the farmhouse.

"Aieee!" She shouted, recoiling in her bed. Except it wasn't her bed. it was a chair. A very comfortable chair, but still a chair. In fact, a chair that looked suspiciously like something she had seen in a move once...
"Twitch..." She gasped, looking around. "Where are we?"

Twitch glanced over towards her, taking a sip of coffee. He was dresssed in a slight variation of his original clothing, with a new set of headsets and a pair of dark sunglasses on. "Airplane. Headed to Namimori Japan."

Lizzie passed out.


----------



## Serp (Jan 29, 2010)

Kyo's ship had pulled into docks, she wasn't tired, nor was she hungry, she didn't even feel fully alive, she just existed.

Now that the ship was docked she had to get out and quickly. Kyo jumped up and slashed at the ceiling. It fell through and she jumped through. 

The ships crew spotted her and started to shout. "Hey you!" The ran towards her, and in defence Kyo raised her sycthe and cut off their arms. They screamed in pain and Kyo quickly jumped off the side of the boat a drop that would hurt normal people. She dropped and landed right infront of a girl, who smiled.

"I have been waiting for you." The girl said. Kyo cocked her head in surprise.


----------
Maxi and Hiro

"Fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck!" Maxi shouted.

"What?" Hoshi responded 

The two were driving down the roads on dying will cycles. "My dad wants us back tonight, and I need a second subordinate."

"Im sure if you actually capture Seth, and complete your offering he will overlook the missing member."

"Thats true, isn't Seth meant to be around her somewhere, according to the Spina records he set up base here."

"I dunno!" As soon Hoshi responded he hit something invisible and went flying. 

Then a tall teenager about the age of 17 slipped out from behind a tree.

"Seth Ryuuzaki!" Maxi shouted, while Hoshi was still trying to right himself.

"Yes and what of it, who are you. I heard you mention my name."

"I am Maximillion Yagami-Forza, heir to Vongola and I am here to return you to Vindicare."

Seths eyes narrowed. "Never again am I going back to that place. They took my sceptre, my rings and my cards. But luckily I found these shitty cards and rings, and managed to reform my sceptre."

Hoshi was standing again. "That hurt!" 

Seth looked at him. "That was raw chaos magic, the weakest I have."

Hoshi charged at Seth and Maxi followed through. Seth waved his steel sceptre, it wasn't as glamourous as the one he had on file but it did the job. The air rippled and Maxi and Hoshi were thrown back.


Maxi flipped up and took out his silver tube. "Lets hope Sora knew what he was doing!" Seth waved his sceptre again and Maxi jumped, as he jumped the tube elongated to that of a baton. 

He brought it crashing down about to slam Seth on the head, we Seth laughed and the baton stoped about about 30cms from his head. Seths ring on his finger started to glow, and the mist flames seeped out. 

A green arm formed and it seemed to be what was blocking Maxi's attack. Slowly it turned into a green giant.

"Hahahahahaha!" Seth laughed. "When they gain form, they are stronger than before!"

The green giant knocked Maxi away and then stamped on Hoshi, there was a loud cracking noise and Hoshi screamed.

"You bastard!" Maxi shouted and the baton morphed again into a spear.

He charged at Seth and Seth laughed. The green giant evapourated and he pulled out another card.

"Lucky for you I can only sustain weak monsters and one at time at that." As he said that more mist flames formed a new monster. A red beast, like a demon.

"Ryuukishin! ATTACK!" The red demon shoot straight towards Maxi, and Hoshi was down for the count. The red demon smacked the spear out the way and closed the gap between him and Maxi.

Maxi sighed, "Looks like this wasn't a good, idea after all." As he said that a flaming fist went flying into the demons face. 

"Hey little bro!" Maxi was scared to turn around, for he knew the face that would greet him.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 29, 2010)

_INTERPOL, Tokyo Division_

Detective Seto Zenigata stepped inside the headquarters of INTERPOL Japan with many staring at him. He wasn't a member of INTERPOL, and yet here he was, just some anonymous police officer from "Japan's slice of Italy" Nanimori. 

"I've been sent here to meet with Inspector Takenaka." He shows his badge to a guard, as well as a letter penned by Inspector Takenaka himself. 

"4th floor, Room 11." The guard says.


Inside his office, Takenaka works on some important paperwork. He was a short pudgy man in his 60s who thought he was getting too old for his job but has watched enough movies to know what happens if you admit it. 

"Who is it?" He asks when someone knocks on the door. 

"A friend." A cold, almost robotic voice replied.

"Come in."

A tall, almost skeletal man in a trenchcoat entered Takenaka's room. His very presence sends chills to the old policeman. 

"Ah, it's you. Did headquarters send someone new again?" Takenaka asked.

The tall man sits down and removes his coat, revealing a dark green suit. "They're coming in in 2 weeks. However that is not why I'm here."

Takenaka steepled his fingers. "It's because of Nanimori, isn't it?" 

"Indeed it is." The skeletal man rubs his forehead. "The Italians are doing their succession ritual there if our sources are correct."

"I've already contacted headquarters about it, that's why I want as many agents as possible to arrive and take care of these criminals."

"Too risky I'm afraid. We'll only be doing damage control, and if we're lucky catch a few of them."

Another knock on the door. 

"That must be Zenigata. Come in." Takenaka said.

"Thank you sir." Detective Zenigata went inside and saluted Takenaka. "I hope I'm not bothering you and your associate sir." 

"Not all, Zenigata." 

"Inspector, is he the one?" The skeletal man pointed to Zenigata. 

"Yes. Detective, Mr. Ricci has a task for you." 

"Pleased to meet you detective." Ricci stood up and gave Zenigata a handshake. His hand felt cold, like a corpse but Zenigata didn't bring that up.

"And what is it that you need me to do?" Zenigata asked.

"We're sending you to INTERPOL Headquarters in Lyon, France. There is a special package that needs to be delivered here, and frankly we need someone who can do it discretely." 

"I see. I am honored that you chose me" Zenigata nodded. In reality he found it illogical that they had to send for someone as low in the ranks as he was, but he wasn't about to say that to someone like Ricci and especially in front of one of Takenaka. "But if I may ask, what is this package?"

Ricci smiled. "It is our ultimate weapon against crime in Japan. That is all."

_Nanimori_

Rosalita was still suspended from school, so she decided to spend her time doing the thing she loves: Tracking down crime.

"TASTE THE FIST OF JUSTICE!" She proclaimed before punching a criminal in the gut, then hitting his face with her knee while he was holding his stomach in pain.

"What was that for!?" The criminal's companions yelled. Rosalita quickly dispatched them, hitting them in the shins and punchin another in the face.  

"Your friend stole his lollipop from a baby!" Rosalita pointed to a child being rocked by her mother to sleep, then to a cracked piece of candy on the ground that the beaten-up criminal, who was 10. "I merely brought him to justice." 

She turned and ran before the kids' parents could arrive. "Remember, if you do evil my fist of justice will be waiting!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 5, 2010)

_With Hiro and Yuki_

The two invited students made their way to, receive information about a gang of students delinquents and for the other a face to face with the number one world of Magix MMO gamem but sadly neither of them would get what they want.

Marshall had been the first to arrive, and frowned upon noticing Gen's arrival.And said."You're the informant?"Which caused Gen to frown.
Though before Gen was able to a second duo arrived.

Hiro, with a an uncomfortable Yuki behind him."is this really necessary?"She asked but Hiro paid her question no attention.

"Alright kids, I'm in a hurry so I'm gonna skip the Q&A section of this event and get right down to business."As he said this he reached for a container in his pocket and from it he took a pill."Let's see how these work out for me."Hiro hadn't been trained by Sora yet, he figured taking a Dying Will Pill would allow him to skip a couple of steps in the training program.

As soon as the pill kicked in a bright orange flame ignited from his forehead, a second later his gloves and sneakers did the same and then revealed themselves to be combat gloves and sneakers reminiscent to his ancestors Vongola I, Vongola X and Vongola XI.

While Yuki facepalmed upon witnessing the overkill, and the two targets were going WTF?!?, Hiro calmly walked into their direction.

Marshall had no idea what was going on but it was going to be kill or be killed and so charged in head first. The Britonese launched a right hook that was easily sidestepped by Hiro, before the Vongola elbowed him down to the ground.

When he focused on his other target again he noticed a projectile thrown into his direction and jumped back, upon closer inspection he noticed it was a smoke grenade and Gen was bolting away in the opposite direction.

With a kick that would've made his dad proud Hiro launched the projectile back to it's owner and hit Gen in the back of the head.

Out of the corner of his eye noticed movement and was just able to jump over the sweeping kick initiated by Marshall, holding back Hiro countered with a palm strike to Marshall chest that knocked him down again.Then with another jump he leaped over to a panicking and desperate Gen who was reaching inside his bag for a different weapon.

Hiro intended to finish the battle with a last strike but the strike stopped a few inches from Gen's face, which did nothing to sooth the roleplayer as he fainted from the fear of dying.

Hiro froze, not moving a single muscle for a brief moment while he sported a shocked expression and then suddenly reached for his chest. His flames sizzled out and an unfamiliar sensation overcame him, like his chest was about to burst open.

"Hiro, what's wrong?"A worried Yuki rushed over and helped him stand up straight again."What happened?"

"I.....I have no idea."He gasped."I thought I was gonna have an heart-attack or something."He was going to need to talk to Sora about this, this had to be connected to the odd flames that seemed to inhibit this generation of Yagami-Forza kids. It reacted weird to the test a few days before and now it obviously had a bad reaction to the Dying Will Pills.
_
Later _

"Looks like this wasn't a good, idea after all." As he said that a flaming fist went flying into the demons face.

"Hey little bro!" Maxi was scared to turn around, for he knew the face that would greet him.

"I'm afraid that I can't be bothered to chat, I have got stuff to do you know?."He added."Besides just saving your sorry behind."In reality Hiro couldn't afford to fight long, he had three minutes before he would either suffer that side-effect again or in order to delay that pop another pill.....The problem though was that his experimentations revealed that the more pills he took to prolong his Dying Will state the more severe the pain would be. 

So far he had dared to take three in succession, the end result was a pain so severe that he was left on the ground in a pool of his own puke.

Hiro rushed towards the red demon, who recovered from Hiro's earlier attack but with a front flip Hiro jumped over the beast and even pushed off of him, releasing a burst of flames from his gloves that singed the back of the demon while also giving Hiro a burst of increased speed as he raced towards Seth.

Hiro figured he'd go after the guy that was controlling these, what he thought were, real illusions. With a high kick Hiro cam in to strike down Seth.


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2010)

Seth saw that Hiro was coming towards him and raised another card. Chains burst out the ground and wrapped around Hiro keeping him restrained.
But as he pulled out this card the energy was being sapped from the red demon and being used to strengthening the trap.

While this was happening and Seth was staring down at Hiro, happy over his triumph.
"From the words of the other Vongola, you must be the infamous Hiro Yagami, allow me to tell you this Vongola, even with this weakened conduit my chaos magic is still too powerful for you to overcome."

It was then that Hoshi jumped out from behind Seth and tried to punch him.
"FOOL!" Seth shouted as he raised a hand and threw Hoshi back with a blast of Chaos energy. 

So at the moment Hoshi was once again knocked on his ass, and Hiro was trapped in a loop of chains.

Seth turned his eyes to Maxi. "What are you gonna do?" Seth sneered.

"I have already done it." 

Seth looked confused, it was then that Seth noticed that the ground was rumbling. It was then that spikes burst out of the ground underneath him and the silver spikes tried to puncture him.

"Good try but once again you have failed."

"Failed, no not really your concentration broke for the smallest second."

And its then when Hiro spoke up. "And thats all I needed." 

Hiro was standing up, his dying will burning brightly and strong. He charged towards Seth. Seth tried to blast him with chaos energy, but alas he was charging through the blasts his momentum. 

Seth looked horrified, and then a flaming fist slammed straight into his face and he went flying. And then as he flew over Hoshi, Hoshi raised his leg and kicked Seth up into the air, before he landed on the ground with a thump.

Maxi quickly scooped up his sceptre and took a deck of cards out of Seths inner pocket.

"Looks like Hiro saved the day again." Hiro said as he smiled towards the fallen villain and his brother.

"Shut up Hiro." 

Hiro only laughed, but between his laughs he was breathing hard. "I'll let you capture this one and take him back to Vindicare as I don't believe in stealing, I can beat you without having to resort to this bullshit."

-----

Later at Spina base.

"Let me out!" Seth shouted from his holding cell.

"This is a surprise young Maxi, I guess it is due to you being different that you captured such a powerful criminal." Sirus commented.

"They cheated the bastards!" Seth shouted.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 28, 2010)

With Hiro

Hiro had quickly made himself scarce after the battle with Seth, he didn't want to the little brat that was his younger brother, to see him in this pitiful state. He was looking feverish and out of breath, the strain on his body hadn't become any less. He had hoped that the repeated use would allow him to handle the stress but it still fucked up his body as much as it did the first time.

He was just lucky that he only had been forced to use one pill this battle, that was enough to give you a crap load of pain the hours following the the use of the pill. More than one though was enough to ruin the rest of the day.

But still, these last days he had experimented so much with them that every muscle in his body ached. Luckily he had planned in advance, he had himself brought here by chauffeur and it was only a short walk back to the car. He let out a deep breath when he sat himself down on the back seat.

"Fuck, Sora really needs to get his ass over here." He cursed to the silent driver, Hiro was hoping Sora would be able to figure out the problem he had with the Dying Will Pills. If he had to find another way to get instant use of his Dying Will then he really needed to get started on it, but Hiro was still hoping Sora would be able to modify the pills somehow so.

"Driver, back to the base." He ordered before taking out his cell, he wasn't in the mood to call so he just texted the following to Yuki. "Dear, did you take those to the medical ward? I'm on my way back, I figured we'd all check in with my dad later today."


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2010)

It was time, Shin had called his children up for the test.

Maxi
----
"FUUUUUUCK!" Maxi was shouting.

"Whats wrong?" Hoshi said yawning. 

"We still need another member, to present to my father."

"Well that is a problem." 

"You seem too laid back about that." Maxi said to Hoshi.

"Its Seth, he won't stop shouting about how he will eventually kill us he gets out of Vindicare."

It was then that Sirus walked in.
"Maxi, you have not yet found another member, how about adopting a young Spina apprentice."

"No I would rather go before my father empty handed than with a second rate hitman."

Sirus nodded. "Ok why not Seth."

"What!"

"What, what?"

"He is a powerful hitman, and strong mist user."

"He kinda hates us for arresting him and sending him to Vindicare."

"Well how about you don't send him to Vindicare. Men can surprise you for freedom." 

"Thats a good idea."
-------

"Welcome children and associates." Shin spoke nodding towards his children and the Spina. Sora stood next to him. It was then that Hoshi noticed how built his father was, he looked as powerful as Maxi's dad.

"Now show me who you have brought to me, and afterwards your time with your mentors will have to bear fruit and prove to the strongest of us, you hold potential." He turned and smiled at Sora, as if they shared a common joke.

Hiro stood up first.
"I present to you father, Marshall and Yuki." Marshall and Yuki walked out from behind a curtain and bowed before Shin.

"Very well, Hiro you are your fathers son, big and strong, agile and beautiful." Shin said proudly. "Next?"

Cece walked up before her father. "Father I present you with Alucardinale and Kyo'tay." Alucard and Kyo walked out from behind their curtain and bowed before Shin.

"My daughter, smart and regal, has also found the same traits in her guardians. Well done." Cece smiled. "And now Maxi."

"Father, I have come before you with Hoshi and Seth." As he said that the room went quiet from the vongola side, the Spina already knew of this. But as Seth walked out, the whispers filled the room. 

"Seth, as in Seth Ryuuzaki, the Chaos wizard?"

"Yes father. I fought, captured and negotiated with him. He shall serve as my second guardian."

"Very well my son, reckless as always, but still in the end you pull through."

He waved them away. As they walked away Seth turned to Maxi. "I agreed on the condition I do not go to Vindicare, but it doesn't mean I have to like it."  

"Its ok, I know."

Shin then stood up, the time of the test has started. He held up 3 ribbons each emblazoned with the Vongola and Forza crest.

"The aim is for each team to get a ribbon from our champion."


Hiro laughed. "One champion. Father you are strong but one champion using non lethal force charged by 9 hitmen might not die, but he will relinquish his ribbons soon enough."

"You say that now, before you see our champion."

-------
_The training room
_
Shin and Sora stood in the centre, both in fighting dress. It was the first time, that Maxi, Cece, Hoshi or Hiro had seen their fathers in full battle dress. Sora fighting topless, his arms coated in his dying will Tekkou and muscles thick.  He looked like a marble statue. Shin was wearing what looked like a suit, but much more. 

"Are you ready?" The two men held up the three ribbons.

"What, you said one champion!" 

"But alas we shall present you with your champion upon stating that you are ready."
As they said that the two men powered up. Shin entered dying will mode, the flame on his forehead burnt brightly, his suit taking on a nice deep shine, as flame rolled through it as if in the very thread itself. His shoes had transformed into battle mode. Talaria Vr2 V.R. Sora had pulled out his chain of box weapons and with a quick hand movement opened them all. In a flash of light, his muscles had become even tighter, with a small sheen of orange light around his body, his eyes were now inflamed. His Tekkou different along with gloves that resembled the X's and his boots large and intimidating. 

Then the two men faced each other and clasped hands and released enough flames from their feet/hands that they were engulfed in a bubble of pure dying will. The bubble started to melt downwards forming a single shape, the shape of a man.

Finally the flames vanished, and a man not Shin nor Sora stood before them, in full armour but yet holding the three ribbons. 

"What the fuck!" Hoshi shouted.

"Interesting." Seth spoke. 

Kyo's eyes narrowed, Hiro's muscle tensed.

"Who are you?" Cece asked.

The man smiled, but even that seemed scary, not the look but the fact of the strengthen radiating from him. 

"Can't you tell, my nose, my eyes, even my form are that which you should know, not at once but still present in your mind."

"Shinkuu!" Cece said shocked.

"I knew you of all the children would know, Cecilia."

"I had heard accounts, but couldn't bring myself to believe it."

"What are you talking about?" Hiro asked Cece.

"What you just saw, Muscle head. Shinkuu, the fusion of Shin and Sora!" 

It was then that everyones face went void of blood.

"Yes, now shall we begin!" Shinkuu said releasing a wave of flames that sent the kids flying.


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2010)

"Adam I am still not sure about what you want, I don't understand." Jacquel said as they sat atop the sphinx in Egypt.

"I want you to find 7 of the most powerful souls in the other world." Adam replied coldly. 

"I understand that much but why. You are without your power, for what use would you make of them."

"It is because I have lost my power that I need them. They will serve as new infinity seekers, with the loss of my powers our group has become weakened beyond belief, we have nothing of true power remaining. Who shall take my place, Malvolio, Machina. Hardly they know nothing of power, but those who have been to other world and back are the most qualified to guard the living."

"Adam, the Vortice are destroyed. We are not needed."

Adam was getting angry. "But their power, the gods still exist and we need to transcend time and death in case they return."

"Very, well but how will you do this, they are but ghosts."

"I have a method an ancient ritual, but I need their consent and a translator. For that I need you."

"Adam, 7 special souls is no easy work even for myself."

"WAS IT NOT I WHO MADE YOU YOURSELF ONCE AGAIN, WAS IT NOT I WHO GAVE YOU THAT BODY YOU WEAR AS YOUR OWN, WAS IT NOT I WHO GAVE YOU PURPOSE."

Jacquel lowered his head. "Very well, I shall seek out these souls, but you must give me time."

Adam nodded. "Take the time you need. But I will await response soon."


----------



## Serp (Mar 29, 2010)

Hiro, Maxi, Hoshi and Cece were both scared and amazed to see their fathers become one fighting force.

Shinkuu, had hair brown like Shin and flat near the front but the back jutted up like Sora's. His colour patern red and black, his body coated in a strong armour that looked lightweight. So this was the true harmony of the sky flame. 

The vongola kids and Hoshi, thought about their latent sky flames and hoped that someday they would reach that level. 

"Enough ooh'ing and ahh'ing, I say we fight." Hiro rushed in. He was weary of using another dying will pill, but then again he would evaluate how they fought him to see if he needed it. 

Hiro went in for the punch, but Shinkuu barely moved an inch and evaded the strike. Hiro started to attack again, rapidly. Kicks punches and strikes. With each strike Shinkuu effortlessly either parried or dodged.

"Hiro!" Maxi shouted. "Calm down, you can't beat dad by yourself never mind dad and Sora combined."

"Shut up!" Hiro shouted, he was getting angry, the smug look on Shinkuu's face. He was lucky that Shinkuu was not solely his father, the slight morphing of his face to fit in Sora's features, made it for Hiro to attack. That was it he had had enough and popped a dying will pill, his arms and feet errupted with dying will and he moved faster.

This time Shinkuu had to pay slight attention to the boy, and punched him. The fist wasn't even coated in flames, but it was like Hiro was exploded from the inside out. He went flying across the area.

"Hiro!" Yuki, Maxi and Cece all shouted in Unison.


Maxi was getting angry, as was Hoshi, their fathers was doing this for a serious battle. The two boy charged at Shinkuu, who jumped over them, using their own bodies to vault over them. Maxi held out his silver Baton and shouted, pumping energy into it. It split and became about a dozen silver spikes straight towards Shinkuu's chest. 

Shinkuu quickly waved his hand and deflected the spikes. While he was doing that, Hoshi had run up and attacked him from behind. Hoshi's punch hit dead centre in the small of Shinkuu's back, but it had hurt Hoshi's fist more that it had hurt Shinkuu. 

Shinkuu moved to back hand Hoshi, when Alucard jumped in. "Thou shall not harm mine cousin, whether you be father or not." Due to the angle that it hit Alucard, it leave a deep gash on his chest.

Alucard panted and the wound slowly wove itself back together. He pulled out a pair of long shiny white cones and placed them on his teeth, where they shined with Malice. "Work together?" Alucard asked Hoshi. Hoshi nodded, and did everyone  else in the room. He got back up and jumped at Shinkuu, Hoshi in his shadow. 

Shinkuu quickly hit them both off, one hand to slap each away, but it was then that as they fell that Hiro jumped out of nowhere and attacked Shinkuu. Being the eldest son was to Shinkuu an excuse to beat the shit out of him. Shinkuu ignited what looked not like a flame but a dark Aura around his hand and punched straight into Hiro's stomach, and through him like paper sheet.

It was then that the black aura spread and the body that was though to be Hiro, dissolved first into a jester like creature with a mirror for a face, and then into nothingness. Seth stepped out of the darkness as his summon faded.

While that was happening the real, Hiro and Yuki launched a counter attack, Yuki sliding in underneath Shinkuu, while Hiro attacked from above. Maxi got up and attacked from the front with the baton, and Alucard pounced on the back of Shinkuu.

It was then that Shinkuu released the black aura from around him and we they all fell weak to the ground.

It was then he noticed not one but 12 Kyo's surrounding him, and Seth smiling in the back ground a card raised.

Shinkuu was not folded by this illusion and knew only was one real, the others could hurt, chaos magic was very real but unreliable and weak when stretched thin, and even weaker without a true medium. 

The 12 Kyo's all jumped in and attacked from all angles while the other tried to gain their footing. Shinkuu jumped up only to find himself in a net of red hot storm coated titanium alloy strings. 

The strings although as a net was still connected to the Viola and Cece played a few chords sending storm waves down the wires.

Shinkuu tried to fight it and was about to over power it, when the 12 Kyo'tays disappeared and Seth smiled holding out the chain card.  Normally it was filled with chaos magic only, but this time Seth bonded it with Cece's wires and the thin wires doubled thickened and became giant chains, still filled with Cece's storm flame. 

Shinkuu flailed, he was about to be stopped.

These kids were smart but he couldn't be defeated by them.

Before he could flail somemore, Alucard jumped on him, with the weight of the chains it was hard to push him off. Alucard sunk his teeth into Shinkuu's neck and drew out some dying will.

Shinkuu smiled and pulsed as much as he could through Alucards teeth, the fangs snapped in Shinkuu's neck and Alucard fell back drunk on power.

Shinkuu flexed his muscles and then his flames, Seth couldn't hold the constructed and they reverted back to wires. There was a giant explosion of sky flames and the children went flying.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 30, 2010)

"Fuck."Hiro cursed as he crawled back on his feet, this battle was hard enough as it was but the Dying Will Pills and the concerns they brought with them were made this battle far harder. The three minutes were almost up and with disdain he popped a second pill, he had no choice but to....Now he could only hope that his body could handle this further punishment while also being assaulted by the combined might of the two strongest of the Vongola XI generation.

"Alright, amateur hour is over."Hiro looked over to Marshall and Yuki, he only deemed those two strong enough help him in this battle."I want all you little fucks to get out of my way, and let my crew handle this."He looked over to a visibly tired and anxious Yukihime who knew better than to go against Hiro, and would go along with it while doing her best to protect him from himself.

Hiro charged in, not even hearing Cece's warning or Maxi calling him a fool. Hiro opened this wave of atacks with a straight jab followed by a high kick. Both were easily evaded as he expected. But the goal was to set up an opportunity for Marshall and Yuki. Marshall was first, but his flameless baton strike didn't wasn't even worth Shinkuu's time who didn't bother to block it as it struck down on his armor covered back and casually struck Marshall away with the back of his hand.

Hiro then used a move he had seen his dad use in the past, using his flame boots to increase his jumping power he kicked during a back flip.....Well at least he tried to but with a single hand Shinkuu caught Hiro's leg and prevented the Vongola child to perform the attack. Instead he was kept off balance and wide open for attack.

Yuki though came in, aiming a stab at Shinkuu shoulder but Shinkuu calmly deflected the blade by pushing the blade away from his shoulder, skillfully pressing just the right amount of pressure at the flat of Yuki's katana.

Whether this was intentional or not, Hiro's actions did create a perfect opening with both of Shinkuu's hands preoccupied at the moment and it didn't go unnoticed. Maxi, Hoshi, Cece and Kyo leaped towards Shinkuu.

But Shinkuu only smirked and waited for the right moment, and then countered with a single movie. He spun around, taking Hiro with him and used him as an improvised wrecking ball to smack away all off the attackers before throwing Hiro after him.

"You'll need to do better than that."


----------



## Serp (Apr 2, 2010)

"Better than that?" Hiro wheezed. "Better than that is more than we have got!"

"Then you shall die before we pass on all that we have fought for to you." Shinkuu said.

Maxi rose coughing up blood, his eyes thin and narrowed as Shin's had many a time. Fire in them as he was Maxima son. "I will not die here!" flames started to jutt out of his baton. Deep red flames and bright orange flames intertwined as one.

Hoshi rose as well, holding Cece stable. Kyo also balancing on her scythe.

Marshall and Yuki were behind Hiro. Hiro looked towards his brother and then his sister. And all of them charged.

Shinkuu jumped over the children and hovered in the air. Flexing his arms.

Seth was holding Alucard, as he remained on the floor in pain. "Take these chaos wizard." Alucard held out his hand. And Seth took them. He opened his hands and was almost blinded.

It was the two stumps of the teeth that were broken off in Shinkuu's neck. They were filled with the titans mighty sky flame.

"With this power chaos wizard, I could take my place among my mother and kill almost all of you here, but I choose to saw my cousin and his friends."

A tear almost reached Seth's eye, he didn't know Alucard he didn't know any of them that much. But this boy was dying in his hands, and he have away a power that could heal him to save his cousin and some people he just met today.

"Fear not, we are your friends and you shall stand to rise today." Seth could use this power to summon the ultimate dragon, without the card or proper sceptre or even a medium he had enough power to summon any chaos beast. The temptation swept over him, but he resisted.

"SHINKUU YOUR TIME HAS COME!"

Shinkuu laughed at Seth, as he played around with the others, dodging and laughing at them all. "You think you can beat me with your small dying will." 

Seth laughed, "No, but with yours." He opened his hand and the remainders of Alucards teeth shone brightly as the sun flames leaked out.

Seth clasped his hands and raised his sceptre. "Set lord of Chaos, I beg you for you help in this time of need."

Shinkuu seeing that this could turn bad, tried to stop Seth, but the children dove infront him to buy Seth some time.

Seth this time didn't even pull out any cards, the cards materialised before him. Mist flames making their form, the chaos magic warping reality to accommodate them. 

"Now Set bless these warriors with your hold." Seth shouted and the teeth fragments shattered in his hand. And the energy came out and swirled around the fighters. Soon they were covered head to toe in energy and armour.

"What's this?" Cece asked surprised.

"I have overlayed you with the power of monsters the great god Set deemed worthy of you."

The group didn't have time to think, before Shinkuu attacked. Their bodies reacted naturally as if their new forms had minds of their own.

And then as one unified fighting form they released their flames and ran straight into Shinkuu. There was a blast of flames and for a moment all flames dissappered and the room was silent no sound. And then there was a giant explosion that filled the room with light and then when it vanished everyone was normal. Everyone.

Shin and Sora stood next to each other holding hands, before realising and quickly releasing. The two were quick to restart the Shinkuu ritual before Cece rose.

"Hey you two, I think we won."
"How?" Shin asked.
"Yes explain?"Sora added.

"We were to defeat the champion Shinkuu, and he is nowhere to be seen."

Shin looked at Sora and then back at Cece.
"It seems as you are correct my daughter." turning to Sora. "Are you sure she is not yours?" Shin joked.

"You think I would dare cross one crazy woman for a night with another." And the two men started to laugh.

Cece had her hand open and out. "Erm I think we need our winnings."  Shin sighed and handed them over.

"I Cecilia Yagami-Forza, declare this a win for the whole Yagami-Forza XII generation." And she handed the ribbons to Maxi and Hiro respectively.

-----------
2 months had passed since they fought Shinkuu. And the children were busy training with their new weapons and tutors. 


The two months of training had not been wasted on Maxi's squad. The extra inches on Maxi's biceps.

Sirus was flying around attacking Maxi, while Seth and Hoshi trained elsewhere.

Sirus flew in with his spear, it was large and pointed far too heavy to weild normally but yet Sirus did. 

Maxi raised his baton, which he now called Mugen. He released flame and Mugen turned into a spiked shield, and deflected Sirus's blow. The spear traped in the spikes, Sirus restricted his flame and the spear shrunk, Maxi thought he was home free, before Sirus shot the shield with a blast of thunder flame and Maxi went flying.

"Maxi you are yet to uncover the true power of Mugen."

"What do you mean? What do you know of this?"

"Well Sora bought it off us, the Spina, and I had hoped that you would figure it out yourself."

"What?"

"Yes this metal was found by my father Faust, after a long battle. Give it to me."

Maxi handed Mugen to Sirus, the moment he did that it turned from a baton to a rose like construct. "Ok what now?"

"Watch and learn. You fuel it with storm flames, but we are inclined to believe you also have sky flames which ever is dominant we do not know but watch this."

Sirus held up Mugen and released cloud flames, the rose started to grow in size until it was the size of an oak tree, Sirus removed his hand from the silver construct and it shrunk back to a cube.

"And now if I use my thunder flame." Sirus touched it again but with his thunder flame. And it turned into a long silver sword.

"Mugen, changes shape to the flame type and the aura of the weilder. If you learn to master it along with yourself and release your sky flame, the possibilities are endless. Harmony with a weapon not restricted to one shape."

Maxi thought it over, indeed it would be a great weapon if he learnt how to use it. 

Hoshi on the other hand was having problems learning his flame with the Destino.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 2, 2010)

Ryuuto Enshin; Namimori Library

Destruction laid almost everywhere inside the library. Papers, books and just about everything else a library would have, was scattered and destroyed. The people, who had just came for no reason other than to read and gain more knowledge. 

Were hurt and injured, but nothing serious. In the middle of the disaster was Ryuuto and a simple librarian. He held the man several feet up by his collar with a cold look in his eyes. 

The librarian squirmed for his life in fear of what would come of him. "Do you mean to tell me that this building does not have a single bible?" Ryuuto spoke sternly as his grip began to tighten.

 "Y- you see. this isn't much of a christian town-" right after the good man's words were spoken Ryuuto quickly put an end to them with a stab to his neck from his hand. "Simple minded man! God's holy divinity spreads even in the darkest of shadows." he dropped the unconscious librarian to the floor. "May you learn this later on in your short life," Ryuuto's words echoed through the building as he removed a bible from his pocket and gently laid it on the librarian's chest.

"don't worry, you will be forgiven. For the Lord is a forgiving being and I am his forgiving Angel." The only thing that could be heard was Ryuuto's footsteps tapping the ground as he walked on it. He gave one last glance to the area he left a mess. "God bless you all." he spoke in a more softer tone as he adjusted his glasses.

Ryuuto walked out of the building, acting as if nothing at all happened. The sun reflected off his glasses and he looked up up on it. "Lord, why must your children be so foolish with their actions?" he questioned with his hand in the air.

"...........Yes, I suppose your right. The devil does have his ways." he responded to the voices in his dead as he returned his hands to his side and moved down the steps.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 3, 2010)

With Hiro's gang

Everything had be arranged by Hiro, he had procured a large selection of weapons for his guardians and would help them out devising training strategies and help them learn the basics of the Dying Will combat. Afterwards the plan was to have them continue with their personal mentors, while Hiro and Yuki themselves would also train with their mentors. 

So far they had managed to teach Gen and Marshall about Dying Will flame and after several tries both of them had managed to spark a flame from the rings Hiro had provided for them. Figuring out a combat style for Marshall was easy, Hiro sparred with him a little and it became obvious that for someone who had been a normal teenager up until today this guy was highly skilled. 

"Alright, so you're a law enforcement kinda fighter huh."Hiro commented."With the weapon you've been using so far, your fighting style reflects it as well, but it also showed a little military influence...My guess is that the person that trained you has a military background, and probably later ended up in law enforcement."

Marshall was impressed and confirmed it."Yeah, my dad."

Hiro might not be a genius, not unlike his father, but if there was one thing he had knowledge of it was fighting and that knowledge was born from the years of training and street fighting.

"Alright, so a main weapon for you was easy."There were several containers and Hiro headed for the one that contained his main choice for Marshall."Alright the fact you're a Cloud type made it even easier for me."He opened the container and from it he took out two hand guns."These had been used by my dad's Cloud guardian in the past, she discarded them for a pair of a newer model a few years back but these should be perfect for you, at least until you get some experience."He then added."So what do you think?"

"I like them already."Marshall said as he inspected the weapons, he had some experience with guns, even this very same model. The modifications hadn't made it too difficult for him to figure out how operate the weapon. He ejected the clip of one, noticed it was empty and shot a look at Hiro.

"The ammo is in the container, several boxes are found there but you can always pick up more in the armory when needed."

Marshall looked down in the container and noticed the ammo consisted fully out of rubber bullets."Why non lethal ammo?"Hiro smirked at this question."Actually with a Cloud user this could be more lethal than lead, you lack the flame reserves for to rely solely on compressed flame bullets so these should work fine for you until then."He further explained."These bullets were specially according to Oressa's specifications, depending to the amount of Flame inserted into they will increase substantially in lethality and size."

He received a message on his phone and then turned back to Marshall."Well your mentor has arrived, if you would follow on of my our assistants she will lead you to your mentor."

After Marshall had left, Hiro made his way over to Gen."You proved more difficult, honestly I have no idea how to handle your training or even what kind of fighting style you should focus on."Hiro said."You're basically the opposite of what I am, and there for I figured I should call in some expert help......As much as I dreaded to do so."He visibly shuddered at the thought of this person.

As if on queue a woman entered the training room, a woman who despite being inside was still wearing sunglasses and for some reason was holding a bunny in her hands. "Hi guys."She said sweetly, though as she uttered her next phrase."You missed our last few training sessions Hiro." An dark and evil sensations washed over the kids, the sensations was bonechilling and Hiro looked visibly scared.

There were few people that Hiro feared, but high on that list of people was Platine. "Eh......I've been busy with my dad's assignments."

"That's no excuse, We'll talk later."She left the shuddering Hiro in order to inspect Gen."Yeah, he's pretty scrawny."She activated her glasses."He's got potential alright, but with a body like that?"She started prodding him, making an highly emberassed and uncomfortable Gen even worse. Then something caught her eye. "Eh?"She raised the pendant hanging from the chain around his neck."How did you get your hands on this?"

"u..u...uh..."With a smack in the face Platina helped him with his stuttering."Ouch....It's a family heirloom mam, my grandma gave it to me shortly before she passed away."

"I see."Platina took hold of him by the ear."I think I can work with this,give me a few days Hiro."She took off, dragging Gen's ear, and by extension the rest of his body, with her.

"Poor Gen."Yuki felt bad for the boy, Platina was a good mentor but she didn't go easy on you."Well I gotta go Hiro, Kenzo is waiting for me."And with that she took off.

"I guess I should look up Sora."


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2010)

"Yes!" Adam said as he skulled out of the darkness, Zanpaktou at his hips incase anyone dare attack him.

"I have found 5 of the souls you asked for, but for the remaining 2, no souls strong enough could be located anywhere this side of death. Only those spirits still looking in or with unfinished business could be called into duty."


Adam only nodded. And then spoke "Which two are missing?" 

"The patron of Regret, the regretful types always hide in the depths of the afterlife and are not to be found. And the patron of rage and hate, people of this strand if powerful enough are condemned to hell."

"I see." Unsheathing Zanpaktou. "Then I shall harvest the souls from the living." 

-- 

Hoshi was fighting with the Destino. At the moment he was using his mothers old ethershot, it was filled with magnetic energy and was easy to use.

Rosa on the other hand was a hard teacher and determined to show the power of thunder to the boy.

Hoshi couldn't not recall the amount of times he was struck, but over time he opened himself to it, and he could not be harmed by electricity, he felt at one with it. But he daren't tell Rosa that least she find a more suitible punishment for him when he failed.

But the training was hard, but not hard enough. Hoshi limber like his mother could dance and flip through the air, but lacked her speed. But where he fell short he had his fathers muscle to rely on. 

Strength proved invaluble when having to hold yourself different and stronger, but he embraced it. 

Today Rosa was attacking with swords, and Hoshi was dancing away avoiding the blows, and trying to punch for hits. But Rosa's swords were fast and her armour strong and Hoshi fell short each and every time.

"Boy if we got you a ring, then maybe your flames could easy out better, true you can summon somewhat of a flame without but a ring could give you the edge."

"Yes Cristallo-sensei, but alas rings do not bow down well to me nore Maxi, they explode in our hands or simply cease to function." 

"That is strange. But enough of that, your father has announced their soon to be a feild trip, to an african plain."

Hoshi's eyes widened "To what means?"

"Ah, that is for you to find out, but until then we train."

------

Sora had been seeing Hiro for small amounts of time recently, but it was mainly talking. Today Sora had time to beat sense and knowledge into the boy, and as such called Hiro and his followers into the training room.

He opened with a question. "Who knows who I am?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 5, 2010)

With Hiro and Sora

Sora had been seeing Hiro for small amounts of time recently, but it was mainly talking. Today Sora had time to beat sense and knowledge into the boy, and as such called Hiro and his followers into the training room.

He opened with a question. "Who knows who I am?" 

"What the fuck is this." Hiro wasn't one for riddles or whatever Sora was going for with that seemingly obvious and ridiculous question.
"Look, I chose you specifically because I figured you'd be able to help me with these weapons you made for me but I've figured those those out on my own."He got right to the point. "But I have bigger issues now, nothing I can't handle but it would be nice if I could get rid of it nonetheless."

Now how to formulate his problem.....
"It comes down to the Dying Will Pills, I don't have the time to master unassisted Dying Will activation like my dad eventually managed to do, but everytime I take a Dying Will Pill things are peachy for three minutes and than they fuck up my whole body, if I take another pill before the time limit is over I'm okay for another three minutes but the rebound is far worse, and if I take another pill before the time limit.....Well you can see where I'm going with this."

With Yuki and Kenzo

"I'm surprised you chose me girl, obviously I'm the better swordsman of the two great swordsmen in the family but still.....The other is your mom."Kenzo said. They were in a chamber that resembled a dojo, the plenitude of paper doors and they way they were positioned made it a maze though. 

Yuki was sitting on her knees, very fittingly in these setting, with her sword in front of her. Kenzo on the other hand had made himself comfortable and was just lying on the floor, staring at the ceiling.

"Well my mom has trained me for years now, to the point that we've got nearly identical fighting styles."Yuki was looking down at the ground as she said this, for some reason she felt as if she was betraying her mother by choosing another sensei."But I don't want to just be the mini version of my mom, I want to become my own woman, making a name for myself with my own skills and style." She then added." Your way of fighting is radically different, but had some elements I wanted to incorporate in my own style."

Kenzo jumped back on his feet."Alright, let's see what you had in mind then."He drew his sword.

With Gen and Platina

"Where are you taking me?"She had been dragging him trough the base for what seemed like hours, his ear certainly felt like it had been tugged at for hours."We're heading for Italy."Platine replied simply, as if it was perfectly normal.

"What!?"Gen shouted."I've got to be home for dinner, I've got class tomorrow!"He struggled briefly but a smack in the face made him stop resisting.

"We need to find something, Italy seems like the best place to start looking." Platina had recognized the pendant Gen was wearing, Mokuro in a distant past had once fought a woman wearing such the pendant. The woman was a powerful Mist user that he had just barely been able to defeat, the woman had came after Mokuro under the impression that the trident he carried was hiding a certain staff belonging to an ancestor, of which she believed would allow her to use the full extent of her powers.

The woman was delusional alright, but maybe not as much as Mokuro had initially thought. The trident wasn't that staff she was looking for, but it may actually exist after all. And if that staff existed than the legendary originator of that blood line and who first carried that staff must've also existed. If Gen could get his hands on his staff, even if he only had a fraction of the originator's supposed powers, then he would make a perfect make a perfect Mist guardian for Hiro.


----------



## Serp (Apr 5, 2010)

Sora looked as Hiro continued to chatter onwards.
"Boy I asked you a question!" Sora said standing tall besides Hiro.

"You asked for me as your tutor and I shall comply." He punched Hiro in the stomach and the boy was raised up of the ground as the blow connected.

Hiro gasped for air. "Today I am not, your fathers best friend. I am not CEO of a company, today like you shall be I am mafia. A sky user and trainer."

He punched Hiro again and the boy fell once more. "Do not forget that."

"Now to explain your problem. First you must understand the dying will mode, it a mode that powered by your resolve to do something gets stronger. Your so arrogant and refusing to lose that your Dying will is so large. But the fault of it is that it removes limiters both physical and mental to allow the flames to flow freely. You have so much flames that you can hardly control, using the pills is like opening a flood gate they all rush out wild and crazy and burns up your bodies fuels and energies, regardless of is you use them or not. Using more pills allows more flames to flow but then afterwards you have lose more essential minerals and your body will slowly start to die."


Sora opened up his box weapon of IA, and the golden light flew into his mouth and soon his whole body was glowing with a small sheen of Orange.

"The plan now to fix this slightly, which should allow you to sustain Hyper Dying Will mode for a few more minutes before you explode is, teaching your body to endure the DWF."

Hiro had only just gotten up, before Sora punched him again and again. His tekkou blazing with dwf. Sora wasn't particular hitting hard, he was hitting fast and precise but not hard. But the blows still felt like rocks hitting Hiro's body.

"If you learn to draw out even a small flame unaided then, in the long run it will be better for you. Your greatest strength is also your weakness, your resolve."

Sora raised his fist again. "I will break it." He brought it down again to strike Hiro. But he rose his hand and caught the fist, a small shimmer of orange around the bandages.

Sora's lips turned up into a smile.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 5, 2010)

*Sanzon...*

He lies in an ally, flat on his stomach, covered in cuts and bruises, "Man this is more boring than I thought," Sangue says standing at the end of the ally. Rain begins to fall, "Great...So where the hell do I have to drag your body so we can stay out of the rain." 

Sanzon slowly gets back up to his feet, "What're you talking about..." Sangue rolls his eyes, "Your house dumbass, where's your house?" Sanzon spits out some blood, "Your standing in it..." he says clenching his fists to prepare for another go.

Sanzon grabs a garbage can top and throws it like a discus straight for his opponent. Sangue smacks it out of the way with ease and Sanzon is right behind him, then slamming his fist into his jaw, "That's a shame, no parents?" he says in an emotionless tone, sounding almost bored.

"None that I give a shit about. The streets are my home, whatever family I had abandoned me before I can remember so I'm gona' assume I'm not missing much. I don't need anyone, but I do need you to get the hell out of here!" he says delivering a barrage of punches to the one eyed dragon's stomach, "You're going to need to get much stronger for that," he says punching him in the chest.

Sanzon skids back through the wet streets, "Do you know who I am! I'm the Street Prince!" he says clenching his fist, "Oh I didn't think little titles like that would matter to someone so tough..." he muses, "It...It doesn't..."

"It doesn't matter when people already think you're hot shit, but as soon as you find someone stronger you need to fall back on some stupid title? You're pathetic." 

"Shut up..."

"Oh yea, I forgot, you've got these wonderful streets going for you."

"Shut up!"

"I wonder how your parents knew you'd be a failure, damn they're smart to just ditch you right from the getgo."

"SHUT THE FUCK UP!" he rushes forward and throws another punch, however this time he was releasing a strange aura of flames, "The hell...?" Sangue was so suprised that the punch hit him square in the jaw, "...Now we've got something to work with!" he shouts as a small trail of blood flows out of his mouth. The blood turned into a sky flame lighten blunt weapon that he shot at Sanzon and sent him slamming into the wall. 

He approaches the barely conscious Sanzon and picks him up by his shirt, "Come on kid, we've got work to do..." he says dragging him along through the rainy streets.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2010)

*Twitch and Lizzie*

Lizzie sat miserably in a small japanese cafe, watching Twitch toy with a PDA. "Thank God the money the Peccato gave me is still valid." Twitch said in english, holding up a small blue credit card the with the Peccato crest. "Except now they know exactly where they are." He took a sip of coffee and began typing on the PDA again.

"Why did you bring me here?" Lizzie asked, shooting Twitch a distrustful glare. "You explained all the mafia stuff...why the flames came out my hands. Why you were frozen for so long. Who the Peccato are. But you haven't told me why you took me along."

Twitch glanced up at Lizzie. Then he sighed, putting the PDA down. He took off his sunglasses and began inspecting them. "You're no ordinary sun flame wielder Lizzie." Twitch said. "No ordinary sun flame user could've woken me up. And you did it without a ring." He pointed towards the Peccato ring on his finger. "I knew when you woke m up you that you were special. But these just confirmed it." He handed Lizzie the sunglasses. These let me see the dying will of others. How strong they are. I don't know the exact science...I didn't make them...but you light up like a beacon." He took the sunglasses back. "I made some bad decisions." He admitted. "Did some bad things. I'm going to have to face some demons Lizzie. And I know you don't think very highly of me, but you could really help people." He stood, handing her the Peccato credit card and a small, yellow ring. "People are going to feel your power. They're going to want you. But you have a good heart. You'll know what you have to do. I wiped the Pecatto information from the card. They shouldn't be able to track you now.

A cab pulled up to the side of the road, and Twitch began walking towards it. 

"Wait!" Lizzie shouted after him. "You can't just leave me here! What am I going to do?" 

Twitch smiled sadly. "Find your own way."


*Cecilia and Co.*

Cecilia surfed the portions of the Vongola database she had managed to download, searching for anything that could get her an edge over her brothers. Doubtlessly they were working their asses off to get physically tougher, but that wasn't Cecilia's style. Already she was laying down groundwork for a broad, overarching plan, and she only needed a few more things...

*Ring! Ring! Ring!*

Cece looked curiously at her laptop. It had a built in phone, but the line was obscure, nobody ever used it. It was actually Ran's old line that Cece had rerouted for more information on the mafia community. But the number wasn't in Ran's book.

So who...

Cece hit the enter key, and a voice immediately came over the line.

"Is this Ran?" 

Cece frowned. "That...depends."

"It's Twitch. I have some things to say. Meet me at Nanimori park in 30 minutes. I...won't be armed. You can bring whoever you want."


Cecilia frowned.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 6, 2010)

*Vertaile Larvo; Outside of a Liquor Store in Namimori* 

"Alright time to pay up Gramps!" a spiky haired man with a small group behind him spoke. All of them wore black leather jackets with at least one tattoo somewhere on their faces. Everyone of them closed in on the store, riding on loud motorcycles.

They each had cheesy arrogant smiles that showed their confidence. "Whats takin' yah so long old man? Broke your hip? Don't worry I'll help.....if you can pay me that is." each one of them laughed at there leader's comment. Growing impatient, he got off his ride walked towards the building.

"Not coming out huh?!" the leather asked before he took out a long chain from around his bike. He sent the end of the chain towards the glass window, hoping it would shatter into pieces in order to gain his attention. A unknown hand catches the chain before it could make contact with the glass.

"What the-!?" the leader was alarmed as he noticed a orange haired teen holding onto his weapon. "W-When did he get there!? the leader loudly questioned as he took a step backwards. "Boss, hes been there the whole time didn't ya notice?" one of the lackeys in the back told him.

"Shut up you!" their leader lashed out. "Can we get this on with already? I got Five dates in the next five hours." the teen spoke as he leaned against the wall. He had extremely geld orange hair that went backwards. 

He wore purple tinted glasses that reflected off the sun. The teen had on a black suite with a dark purple tie. This guy was, Vertaile Larvo.

"What!? Just who do you think you are acting all cool!?" the leader shouted, raged with how this guy was acting. Vertaile raised an eyebrow and gave a confident smirk, "Who am I?" He unfolded his arms and raised his right hand, revealing an orange ring.

"I am....Vongola XI!" Vertaile announced with his hand raised even higher. "VONGOLA!?!?!?!?!?!!" the entire gang screamed in fear of who they believed he was. Vertaile silently chuckled as he watched their reactions, _I can't believe these idiots bought that._


----------



## Serp (Apr 6, 2010)

Seth was standing in a room with a man with striking blue hair and tattoo's all over his body. He went by the name Spiegal, he apparently used to work for the Sette Bastions but now was helping the Vongola as his little brother was married to the Vongola cloud guardian.

Seth sighed as Spiegal came upto him. He was to train with him, but saw no purpose in it. Their magic was different. But he decided to at least humour him.

"So Seth you think your a big man now, no need to be taught by me?"

Seth sighed. "I'm sorry old man but I've been to Vindicare and back, my power if fueled proper is stronger than yours."

Spiegal smiled "You think so I was a Bastion to the Helix Don, I was not arrested because we owned Vindicare, my power knows no bounds, I once drove a entire city to madness with ease and precision. So come little boy and show me what you can do."

Seth jumped up and waved his arm, funneled force through the sceptre the Chaos energy rippled through the air and headed straight for Spiegal. 

And then the blast dispersed as it was about to hit him, it was then eaten by a green mist.

"Wait what? That was pure chaos magic it can't be ignored by simple mist flames."

Spi only laughed. "But chaos magic can only go so far, what if the mist flame convinced you energy that was its path, that was its destiny, what if it righted the logic your energy warped. Mist flames are only as strong as the mind of its user."

And then Spi jumped in to punch Seth it was fast and quick and the hit sent Seth reeling. But then the figured disappeared. 

"You have to put your all into it!" Spiegal said as a wave of air rushed past him and into Seth.

Seth rose up breathing heavily. "How they are but illusions, you have no chaos nor 6 paths to make them real. Simply disbelieving should cancel them."

"Ahhh but this is why I was chosen to be a bastion. My belief and strength in my own powers are far greater than anyone else's untrust. As long as I believe nothing can stop me."

Spiegal put out his hand and the air spiralled around him and mist flames formed a long sword in his hand.

"Put your all into it, I put my life into this blade, I believe it with my life force and it responds in turn." He swung the blade and it carved a grove in the ground. 

Seth stared in wonder, before concentrating. "Why tell me?" 

"Because although you are not the kind of person to fully trust in something, even if it is your own power. If you can't believe in yourself, learn to believe in your illusions that believe in you and your power shall increase tenfold."

Spiegal ran forward and started to fight with Seth. Seth parried and blocked with his staff.

"Believe! Believe!" Seth opened his eyes and flame poured out his ring, he rose a card and the mist flames swirled around it and then around the staff forming an axe with a person's face on the back.

Seth jumped in with his axe and started to fight Spiegal. The chaos energy gave the axe form, but the trust in the fact the blade would hold, would fight gave Seth now found strength. 

Spiegal smiled. "We shall make a Senshi out of you yet."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2010)

Cecilia stood outside Nanimori park, 20 minutes after a phone call from "Twitch." She had searched the Vongola database relentlessly, but his files had security that was far over her head, even with Sora's laptop helping her out. She had managed a picture, and a rough schematic of Polaris 1.0, something she remembered from studying Ran as a child. She threw a glance at the car parked a few feet away, Kyo and Alucard rested behind the tinted windows. If this "Twitch" tried anything, they would rip him to shreds.

She spotted the boy a few minutes later, her mouth falling open in shock and disbelief. His picture represented him exactly. Maybe his hair was a touch longer, but this picture was from 15 years ago, when the Vongola XI were fighting for control of the mafia world. But this man...this boy didn't look any different. He glanced around nervously, as if expecting someone to come up and slit his throat at any moment, then sat on a bench.

Cece put her confusion aside for a moment, checking down at his feet. Sure enough, she could see the modded Polaris 1.0, looking only slightly different than they did in the schematics she had received. She shook her head to clear her thoughts and walked briskly up to the boy.

"You're Twitch?"

Twitch looked up in surprise. "You are not Ran."

"No. I'm someone with an interest in you."

Twitch shook his head. "I doubt it. I'm leaving." He stood to go, but Cece laid a hand on his chest, staring at him coldly. 

"My name is Cecilia Yagami-Forza. I'm here to recruit you."


----------



## Kenju (Apr 6, 2010)

*Vertaile Larvo; Namimori*

Vertaile rose his head at the small gang of thugs. "If I were you,...Id stop bothering this store that is now guarded by the Vongola family." he encouraged them with a daring look in his eyes. The gang of thugs and their leader coward in fear by just the single presence of who they thought was the boss of the Vongola family.

"I don't know what a Vongola is, but I sure as hell know your a dead man!" one of the dumber looking men in the gang bursted out. He didn't seem to bright and Vertaile could easily see that. "Lets see what your made of Vonhola!" the same punk charged out of the group with a knife in his hand.

"Sorry,but....I just can't let a face like this get harmed. Its just way to precious, not just for me but also for all the beautiful women," Vertaile reached into his pocket and revealed a small hammer. "Your gonna need more than that to beat my knife!" the member stuck his knife out, about to skewer the teen. "Trust me. Like I am yo every woman in the world,..Its perfect," with that the hammer grew into a war-hammer the same size as himself.

The entire gang couldn't believe what they saw, especially the attacker. "I'll teach you why you should fear the Vongola XI!"  Vertaile quickly swung the over sized as though it were a stick and made contact with the thugs side. He was sent flying many feets, eventually crashing into a car.

The thugs jaw's dropped from what had just transpired in front of them. "Alright whos next?" he turned towards the others with a serious expression. After hearing his words, the group of thugs hoped of their rides "RUN!! ITS THE VONGOLA!" "GET OUT OF TOWN ITS THE ELEVENTH!" "WHO WOULD OF KNOWN HE WAS STILL A KID!" "THEY MUST HAVE SOME SORT FOUNTAIN OF YOUTH!"

The thugs screamed for their lives took off on their motorcycles. "I should go with this Vongola gag more often. That was a lot easier than getting my hammer dirty. Alright old man their gone! Hurry up I gave many of beautiful woman waiting for me!"


----------



## Serp (Apr 7, 2010)

Adam had found his target a woman whose dying will was strong enough to fit his requirements. But alas she was alive. Living would prove difficult, they were less likely to sign over their soul, but then again they had used the Vortice so their souls were no less clean. Never mind he had his ways.

Adam jumped out, Zanpaktou in his hands. Cissinei was no fool, she had felt him coming and turned to meet his blade with a rain flame coated whip. 

"Who are you?" Cissinei snapped. Adam jumped back and landed softly. "I am the high priest Adam." 

"Wait? Didn't you used to be a god?"

"Yes, yes I did."

"So why did you try to kill me?"

"Your one old enough and experienced enough to realise that, that blow was not a killing blow."

"Indeed, you are right but what do you want."

"I want your help Cissinei." 

"Continue."

"I need you to help me regain my immortality, I have protected this earth of thousands of years and intent to for years to come."

Cissinei nodded. "So what do you need from me." 

Adam sighed and lowered his head. "I need your regret."

"What bullshit is this?"

"The regret within you is strong, you betrayed your boss who would have died for you. You betrayed the man who loved you. All for a ring of pure evil."

Cissinei opened her mouth to speak, but Adam cut her off.
"Your regret is crucial in the rise of my power, and as you have bonded with the Vortice, this may be your only chance to enter heaven."

Tears welled in Cissy's eyes. "I will not help you, you cannot turn my pain into a weapon. Unlike others that trusted in you before, I can tell you are not all you seem."

I had hoped you would not have said that. Adam rose Zanpaktou and a blaze of sky flames covered it. And he charged, Cissy was fast but Adam faster still. The blade only scraped her arm but she yelped in pain. 

"Zanpaktou, has carved his mark into your soul."

Adam then walked over to the fallen Cissinei. "I will take every last drop of regret from you." A twisted smile crawled across his face.


----------



## Serp (Apr 7, 2010)

Cissinei was chained up in Adam's lair. It was a far cry from Karnak but it would do. 
"I will say yes, just please let me go."

Adam shook his head.

"No I must make you regret not answering earlier, in the end it will work out better for all of us." Adam said as he lifted Zanpaktou once more, ready to slowly tear her soul to pieces.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 7, 2010)

*Vertaile Larvo*

Vertaile walked down the streets of Namimori with his eyes close to the cellphone in his hand. A smirk stayed on his face as pushed a large bundle of cash into his pocket. The cashed gained by the old man at the liquor store that he had just recently protected. 

He currently was busy texting the girl he had an upcoming date with in twenty minutes. Being the flirt that he was, his eyes didn't seem to move from the small screen at all. "Don't worry my love. Even though are bodies are apart, our hearts are forever connected," he typed, not realizing he had just said it out loud.

His phone rang, killing the mood he was in. "What is it now?" he said to himself in annoyance. Vertaile answered and placed it to his ear "Who is it?"

"Please, you have to help my father!" the graceful voice of what sounded like a female panicked. It easily caught his attention, causing him to switch to his more attractive voice. "Don't worry, as long as you have me you have nothing to fear. You have Vertaile Larvo at your service. Now tell lovely miss,  what are the details?" he gave off his charms that didn't seem to obvious but were right.

"We.. were getting hassled by these loan sharks...and when we couldn't pay they took my father away. Now they want a ransom of Fifty Thousand Dollars. They said if I call the police they'll kill him. so...I Just- I Just-" her words could not be finished from the crying she went through. "There there, its alright my darling. No need to soak that beautiful face of yours with tears. Rest assured, I'll bring him back safe and sound"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 8, 2010)

~Outskirts of Rome~ 

A plain white van pulls up to what appears to be an abandoned warehouse. With a press of a button Victor causes the gate to roll open allowing the van’s entry onto the property. With rocks and dirt grinding under the tires of the vehicle it turns to the side of the large warehouse like building. With a sharp turn Jennifer pulls the van into a underground car port. Victor, with a bit of a grin, opens his door as the van rumbles to a stop.  “If you don’t mind helping, I’d like to get these organ bags to the pit. Victor says. Jennifer’s eyes narrow. She didn’t like hauling soon to be dead men around, but she agreed and soon they had the goons in the pit. It in itself was a little misleading, the name pit didn’t accurately describe what Victor had going on. It was a lab/operating room of almost unequal proportions. Something that most hospitals would salivate at just the mention of some of the equipment that was present here. If Jennifer didn’t know Victor she would wander where he had gotten this equipment.

Luckily none of it was traceable. A smile almost traces across the young girls lips as she watches Victor go about his work strapping the goons down. This is when he seemed the happiest. Feeling the grin spreading across her features she quickly turns with a cough as Victor pulls out a scalpel.  “I’m going upstairs to make dinner, what do you want.” she says as she allows her eyes to cut over her right shoulder.  “Yeah…” Victor replied as he slide the surgical tool into the faceless goons cloths. With a couple of quick and precise motions Victor begins to pull away the clothing.  “The usual then.” Jennifer says with a sigh. It was going to be one of those nights, he probably wouldn’t be up in time to eat.


----------



## Serp (Apr 9, 2010)

Sora turned up to smile as Hiro caught his punch, the boy was still thrown back of course but this was progress.

Hiro rolled and bounced on the floor before coming to a stop.

Sora walked upto the boy. "You may think that your weapons are remnants of your father and Vongola X, the truth be there, but also you must realise that they were also based on me. My Tekko are to gloves as my Bahumut are to your sneakers. The fact that I built them using my own technology should be proof enough."

Sora kicked Hiro and he rolled over. "So boy, show me I made a good investment handing over these weapons to you."

Hiro crawled to his feet. His gloves coated in a thin sheen of orange fire. But not enough to trigger the transformation of the weapons.

"Your dying will overflows, even to the point without proper training it seeks to leak out of you. Using this you can turn your weakness into a strength." Sora spoke to the boy. 

Sora zoomed in to punch Hiro in the stomach again, but Hiro was ready and blocked. But Sora's punch easily broke the guard and sent Hiro sprawling again.

"Let me tell you this, I am not your father. And let it be known if you do not summon a dying will flame strong enough to change your weapon, you will die. So lets see how strong your will to live is."

Sora released an aura of sky flames and flew in to punch Hiro, Hiro learning his lesson, jumped to dodge the punch. Only flying straight into a kick. 

Hiro jumped up quicker than before. Unknowing to the boy, was that Sora was slowly increasing the deadliness of his strikes and Hiro was slowly avoiding and blocking them with greater and great ease. He was also recovering from the blows that were connecting. 


Hiro jumped up and ran to Sora and unleashed a flurry of  punches and kicks. Sora matched each one equally, but Hiro would not slow until Sora flipped and punched him back.

"That's enough, you obviously have a greater need to kill me than you do to live. Maybe so, but you can never defeat me if you are dead."

Sora grabbed Hiro and threw him into the wall, strong enough for the boy to dent. Sora's eyes then glowed brighter as he drew in a large large breath.  Hiro had heard of this technique, it was a reason that Sora was called the Vongola Dragon. 

Sora released his dragon breath, it struck Hiro and he had never felt anything so hot and full of energy before in his life. Pure pure sky flames swallowing him whole. He had never felt so much pain in his life before and he just wanted it to end.

But before he could give up, he saw Yuki, he saw Marshall, he saw Gen. All upset at losing him, he saw his parents, Shin and Maxima disappointed. And then he saw Maxi and Cece, becoming the bosses of Vongola and Forza, he released that life was more than just winning, he had learnt Sora's lesson, but he also learnt that life was also about not losing. It was then that Hiro screamed out.

With a cross movement with his hands, Hiro separated the flames and stood as the sky flame remnants flickered around his body. He raised his hands, the sky flame wrapped around his hands not truly strong, not strong enough to use for any flame type battle, but they were strong enough to turn his gloves and sneakers into the weapon that saved his life.

"I will accept this will, and I name this flame that cannot be held by anyone, that runs wild and cannot be contained, my flame of will!" 

Sora looked at the boy and smiled. "Seems like you have come along way in a short amount of minutes. Now that we have reached this part, let me tell you about Liberation..."


----------



## Serp (Apr 11, 2010)

*INTO THE JUNGLE.*

It was time.
Sora had taken over most of Platina's former duties of arranging such training activities. But this time, the Vongola had been hired to help deal with a disruption in the amazon rainforest. Normally the authorities ignored alot of stuff going on inside the forest, but recently things have been going on that alerted the attention of the mafia, alot of freelance hitmen as well as whole families were brought in, but few were heard from again. Wild monstrous beasts were said to roam so powerful that few could stand against them 

------

In the depths of the rainforest Ulysses Anips, was working. The professor had a strong cloud and secondary sun flame and was busy with his experiments. He had recently suffered a great loss, but at least he had the ring. Made out of Chinese silver, with a peak of ancient steel, with this ring he unlocked many many secrets. 

---

Outside the small lab, a hulking beast lay in wait, his orange eyes boring holes throughout the darkness, staring at the scientist. His breath heavy, and his whole form full of some sort of hidden intelligence. 

-----

"Ok guys, you have been hired to go to the Amazon rainforest and clear out what ever monsters that seem to be in the area." Sora spoke to the 3 factions before him. 

"Sora, is this the forest now named the shadow of death. The one no hitman has returned from alive or sane?" Cece asked.

"Yes the very same."

"But how will we defeat whatever is in there, we are but children."

Sora smiled. "That's why I have these, words from your tutors my own views as well as personal preference have created these."

Sora waved his hands and the curtain opened, behind the curtains was a pile of mini chests. He picked up the first two and handed them to Cece and Hiro. Inside was a ring and a white box.

"The Demi-Vongola ring and the Demi-Forza ring. As well as your blank animal box."

One by one he handed the chests one by one, each contained different things. Some contained weapons for those without proper hitman weapons, most contained rings for those who did not have any. But all contained a plain white box. Maxi, Hoshi and Yuki were all lacking a ring from their box, Sora explained that they would soon receive one when he figured out the problem, but the boxes should still work. 

Sora spoke up. " My newest design flame fingerprint boxes, they shall be yours and yours alone to open. You shall use these boxes to capture any living creature, simply grasp the box tightly and it will copy your flame fingerprint then throw it at the creature, be warned the creature should be weakened a bit or else the box may fail. Once you have captured the creature, it shall be yours to use in battle, by calling it out by once again feeding your flame signature into the box."

Hoshi strapped the tekkou to his arms that his father had given him, they were like his fathers, but different and coloured yellow and green. They were strong and tough, a perfect weapon. Maxi had not received anything new. Seth was given a stronger ring and some more cards. Maxi looked around as the other inspected their own presents, and thought that this might be cool. 


----
Some time later Ran lead them all outside to a plane, and they all went inside and strapped themselves in. 

Ran could control the plane from inside easily, without so much as a strain, but this one was gonna be tough.

She clicked her fingers her box floated upwards, she could control magentism even without her ring now, by manipulating her thunder flame, but this was a heavy duty job. She clicked her fingers again, and the thunderflame jumped from her fingers into the box, and in a flash she was wearing a very nice styled pair of shoes/boots. To the untrained eye they looked like normal, albeit expensive, boots. But the trained eye knew they were Polaris V3. 

Ran in her base mode, could reach speeds of low hypersonic for close distances, high super sonic for extended travel. And increase that even more, when using her thunder flame for attracting and repelling. But with Polaris V3, it shattered everything. Allowing her to tap into the electomagnetic force of the planet. Ran slowly floated up, and used her power to raise the plane.

"Hold on tight!" "Oh and the second half of the test is survivng the fall and somehow making it home."

"Wait whaaaa..." Before Hiro could finish the question, Ran had already coated the plane in thunder flames and forced it through the magnetic waves of planet, moving them at near relativistic speeds. After a shocking while of shouting and screaming the plane landed with a thud and a crash.


For those who managed to open their eyes, trees and glowing eyes were all that they could see.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2010)

Cece nodded as Sora went over the details of the test. Behind her, Alucard, Kyo, and Twitch stood at ready, Twitch wearing a large sweatshirt that covered his face completely. It had been Cece's idea. She couldn't risk her newest guardian being dragged into a confrontation with Ran before this crucial test.

 My newest design flame fingerprint boxes, they shall be yours and yours alone to open. You shall use these boxes to capture any living creature, simply grasp the box tightly and it will copy your flame fingerprint then throw it at the creature, be warned the creature should be weakened a bit or else the box may fail. Once you have captured the creature, it shall be yours to use in battle, by calling it out by once again feeding your flame signature into the box."

"So it's Pokemon." Twitch said from under his hood, the grin audible in his voice. "You dragged us out here to play fucking Pokemon."

Cece snarled, whipping her hand and slapping Twitch with such force he stumbled backwards. "Control yourself." She snarled so only he could hear, "Or I rip off that hood and let Ran sort you out."

Twitch gulped and dropped to a knee in front of Sora. "My apologies. It was not my intent to offend."

_Last Week..._

"My name is Cecilia Yagami-Forza. I'm here to recruit you."

Twitch stopped suddenly, staring down at the girl. It had been years since he had last seen the Yagami XI, but the girl certainly resembled him. The same jaw, he guessed, the same eyes. But he wasn't convinced.

"Prove it."

And so Cece stared him down.

Long ago, her dad had told her about it. It was a flame technique, yes, but it wasn't a specific type. It transcended flame types, actually being a projection of pure dying will. Cece met Twitch's eyes and held them like a vice, the sheer force of her personality bringing beads of sweat to his forehead. He tried to tear his gaze away but couldn't; like a deer stuck in the headlights, he was trapped.

When Cece finally let him go, he let out a long breath and sank to his knees, gasping for air. "There. I think that's sufficient." She eyed him coldly, trying to keep her compassion for him from seeping through. She felt horrible about it, but if he was going to be so stubborn...

"Wait." Twitch gasped, struggling to his feet. "Wait. I have something to say." He closed his eyes, taking his headphones off his head for the first time since he had bought them, a little over a week ago. "I killed Alfa."

Cece gaped.

Then she slapped him.

Then she offered him her hand.

_Right here, right now..._

Twitch felt the thunder flames coat the plane, making it far faster than it had been built to go. Ran was taking the on a suicide run, intending to crash them into the ground...and Twitch knew she could do it.

But it didn't matter. He had signed up to protect Cecilia, and with her limited constitution, she wouldn't survive the crash without help. As soon as Ran's attention was focused on guiding the plane, Twitch dashed forward and grabbed Cece, holding her tight before forcing open the door to the plane. As they fell, he shot thunder flames through the boots on his feet, attaching himself to the outside.

Moments before the plane crashed, Twitch jumped. They were in God's hands now.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 12, 2010)

"Alright from what that lovely voice told me, this should be the place," Vertaile looked up a the broken down house that was across the street. The place looked like crap, almost like no one had been there for years. Through the tall grass he could see movement through the window.

"Yep, no one but a bunch of punks would live in this dump. Really I'm gonna get my perfect suite dirty even if I take a step in there. And then what will that beautiful angel think when she sees it!? Well I should worry about the matter at hand right now," Vertaile rubbed his chin, thinking of what to do. He snapped his fingers with a plan in mind, "got it." He looked up at the house with a clever smirk.

He looked over and noticed a guy a little younger than himself. "Hey kid!" Vertaile called and pointed to the young boy. He walked over while digging inside his pocket, "Here."

He handed the kid a bundle of money with a smile, "I'll give you three hundred dollars to throw rocks over at that house. The smiled with joy as he received the cash in full, "You got it!" With that the kiid began tossing rocks at the broken down home.

"Here comes the annoying part."


----------



## Serp (Apr 13, 2010)

When the plane crashed Maxi and Hoshi screamed loudly as it smashed through some trees. Moments before the final impact Hoshi saw one of Cece's guardians a hooded cloaked guy use a pair of thunder boots, similar to Rokk's Raijin or Ran's Polaris. And then crash.

The guys then woke up soon after. And there were all these eyes staring at them. Maxi quickly rose his Mugen and it warped into a pointed pole and he stabbed into the darkness. When he pulled Mugen back there was a large bite mark in it, but it healed quickly. 

Maxi looked at Hoshi. "Fuck."

While this was happening, Seth was awake and looking around at these things. His eyes wide, although he couldn't see them properly he could feel their power. And he wished he could capture their image and essence and use again in battle. Well he had his box so its all good. 

------
The professor was sitting down when in flew a pterodactyl. It started to roar and croak. "So I see my baby, more mafia." The professor Anips had an evil grin across his face, the pterodactyl was one of his newest creations, ever since he got that ring his limits had been limitless. "Then we shall send them some gifts. Send the wolf pack." The professor was crazy, he spoke to himself, he spoke to his sun side or his cloud side. 
-----

It was then that the guys heard a loud growl and through the bushes burst 3 large red eyed wolves, each the size of a polar bear with muscles that looked like bowling balls and teeth that looked like daggers, obvious mistakes of science. 

Hoshi looked straight at them. "I want one." He said. And he ran in to battle it. "Hoshi no wait."  Cece shouted.

She shouted a large paw came to swipe the little boy away.


----------



## Serp (Apr 13, 2010)

Sora was sitting in his office, Japan branch. 
"Lets see someone is impersonating Shin, even though the descriptions make this guy seem about 16 years old when the real Shin is almost 40. Some stupid kid no doubt."

Sora picked up his phone and dialed a few numbers. "Hello"
"Ah yes is Master Spina there." "Yes I'll hold." "Ah Sirus, yes I need your help."


----------



## Kenju (Apr 13, 2010)

*Vertaile Larvo*

Vertaile started up the newly hotwired car he had just found in the middle of the road. He waited impatiently as he watched the kid throw rocks at the trashed house. He rested his arms against the steering wheel while straightening his perfect orange hair. 

After a few minutes, a few rough looking men walked out of the dump with unpleasant looks. "About time!" Vertaile complained as he prepared to take off. The small group seemed to be messing around and yelling at the kid.

Vertaile wasn't going to let that go on for what he was about to do. The teen pushed down on the pedal, driving the car towards the house. The car made a hole inside where the bathroom was, alerting all of the criminals outside and inside.

Vertaile Larvo, quickly leaped out of the automobile and behind the building where he would not be seen. All of the thugs gathered around the car to see what was going on, leaving the house unguarded. Vertail moved around the sides of the buildings and checked through the windows. 

At last he saw a old man tied up and gagged by rope. "Bingo~" Vertaile quickly but silently pulled open the window and leaped in. There was no one around as expected, but he knew he had to work fast.

He easily untied the senior and put him over his shoulder, "Lets hurry this up. I don't want my suit to smell like old person. Vertaile commented as he moved outside the window. 

"Ah, you youngsters. Always with your high spirits." the old person responded with a rather dumb looking smile.

"Hey hold it!" a recently entered thug called as he ran towards the two. 

"Sorry but I hold onto woman!" As he spoke he removed his mini hammer from his pocket and raised it as it grew to the size just a little over himself. 

"Wha-" before the guy could finish, he was sent flying into the wall by Vertaile's war hammer.

"Lets get out of here!" Vertaile leaped out of the window and ran as fast as he could away from the house. Though, he was quickly slowing down because of the elder man's weight. "Agh, its well worth what I'm getting," his eye lids lowered with a small smirk as he slowly began walking down the street.

"Wait, I don't need to carry you. It'll give me a bad look!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2010)

Cece hit the ground hard, Twitch absorbing most of the impact. The older boy grunted, rolling out from under Cece and wiping some blood away from his still face. he readjusted the cloak before anyone saw his face though, grimacing. "That was sloppy. I lost my touch." He helped Cece to her feet. "You ok boss?"

"I-I'm fine." Cece said, tucking a strand of hair behind her ear. "Thanks for that." She glanced around at Hoshi charging the pack. "Kyo. Alucard. Green." (Her code name for Twitch, on account of the color of his flames. "Can you guys take care of those wolves?"

Twitch shook his head. "There's a lot of them. I can lead some of them away maybe..."

"Do it. this isn't where I want to be."

Twitch nodded, sprinting off to the right. Several of the giant wolves began to follow him, but Twitch was too quick, dodging in between trees and branches, always staying a few feet ahead. Jungles weren't his forte exactly, as there was no metal for his boots to latch onto, but Twitch had had plenty of training. 18 years of lying in a musty old farmhouse didn't exactly help, but he was regaining his old strength and speed, bit by bit...

Twitch leaped through a narrow cluster of branches, too thick and strong for the wolves to simply burst through. He leaped onto a tree and began to scale it, using his limited magnetism to grab some throwing stars from his shoulder pouch, holding them in his teeth. When he got to a sturdy branch he flipped himself up, chucking the throwing star and imbedding it in the nearest wolf's flank. the creature roared in pain, but didn't go down.

Cece meanwhile, took off through the jungle. She paused, slamming her open palm onto a branch before running over and tapping another tree's trunk. As the wolves approached her, she snapped her fingers, the storm flame she had placed springing to life. A wolf howled as it ran through the flames, it's own momentum and speed working against it as the storm wire sliced it's leg clean off.

The other wolves slowed, circling warily around the wire, but Cece was already gone. She spotted a mass of silken threads half the size of herself and smiled.


----------



## Rakiyo (Apr 14, 2010)

*Chapter 1: Enter Rockaa Starru pt 1*

The cigarette lies cusp between Rockaa's pink lips. The trailing smoke climbs higher into the atmosphere as she takes a long pull at the end. The grey smog blending with the night sky, The cool wind kissing her skin as she stands watching the stagnant water. Her reflection lost within the murkiness of the disgusting cesspool.

Flicking the cigarette in it sinks into the darkness of the river. The fishes quickly scatter as the flame at the tip of the white stick dies out in the abyss. She pulls out a vibrating cell phone flipping it open with her middle finger. The number unrecognizable on the stolen cell phone she merely puts it back into her pocket and keeps on walking.

The moon light that pours down dissapears every couple of steps only visible through the holes of the now dilapidated Bridge that hung above. "Damn it Richie hurry it up" The girl complained rubbing her arms together for warm. Minutes passed and the silence was finally broken by a red head little boy. His face peppered with freckles came running towards Rockaa with a heavy bag hanging from his shoulder.

Dropping to his knees he panted trying to gather the air back into his lungs. "Took you long enough" Rockaa said as she placed her hand out. "Come on their waiting for us" The two headed towards a gaping hole on the side of the bridge that had been covered up with scraps of wood and half a sofa. Heading in they traversed the maze of metal.

Flickering orange lights along with the pitter patter of the steadily falling water drops and scamperring rats added to the atmosphere of the place. The smell of garbage was abundant. Arriving at a door that read "Custodians Only" Rockaa kicked it in. A Group of teenagers non chalantly turned to the sight of rockaa at the door as they played a friendly game of cards atop of an oil drum.

"W-w-we got it" The red head boy said nervously barely able to hold on to the bag. With a flick of her wrist Rockaa took the bag from him throwing atop of the oil drum scattering the cards they had been playing with. "WHAT THE FUCK ROCKAA!" One of the boys yelled out upset that he was just about to win, The other boy welcomed it not wanting to lose anymore money. 

A Boy wearing a skully over his eyes parted the bag taking inventory of the weapons that were in their. "Ya did good ginger" The kid said to red head. "Alright guys let's get ready" The boy announced rubbing his chin. Grabbing weapons they suited up for what was to come. Throwing on a ski masks over there face and putting on heavy army boots along with leather gloves their objective was clear.

Ready they journeyed through the gutted bridge making sure not to be spotted by anyone until they finally arrived at their destination. The abandoned bridge hung high above a nearby sea food restuarant that acted as the hideout for a notorious drug lord around these parts. Their mission was to steal his loot and live off the money for as long as they could. Most would know not to mess with anyone as dangerous as Drug lords but these kids long lost their sights on the future.

Little did they know their life would forever change


----------



## Serp (Apr 14, 2010)

Sora had the best idea at that moment, while thinking how to get to the children ASAP. Ran was not the only thunder user strong, who had enough juice to warp to the Amazon.

Sirus was busy catching the child, but as that was happening he called Rokk and invited him over. While they were waiting for Rokk, Kenzo appeared and asked if he could have someone tag along. Sora asked no more questions utterly trusting Kenzo and his motives, but asked him one thing. If he could have Liberation for a while, which Kenzo instantly approved off.

Rokk appeared shortly.
"Here is a our problem, Ran warped the kids to south america, but we need another load to get there just as fast. But Ran's got just about enough juice to do it again, but she doesn't want to be left completely run down. Thats were you come in, either you can use Polaris yourself and send the second batch across or we could use your thunder flames to summon Machina."

"Machina? You mean the Machina, why would he answer our calls, the Vortice are gone he has no need to help us."

"Machina has made Ran his herald, and if he dies she will succeed him, he will answer her call."

"So what do you want me to do?" 

Ran walked in then. "Very simple, I need to you charge me up."

Rokk gave a smile. "Very well then."

--

They were sitting down and Rokk placed his hands around Ran's head. "Ok go!" Ran shouted. Rokk released a thunderous amount of flames from his hands. He was technically the thunder user with the most flame potential as well as strongest body, just nobody told him that incase it went to his head. The flames were quickly absorbed into a forcefield around Ran's head.

As this was happening Ran was concentrating. A while back after they defeated the Sette and had to fight the Vortice Spirits, Ran became Machina's herald in exchange for her mental upgrade. Machina had given her enhancements in her head, making her computer like, that allowed her to think fast enough to keep up with her body and also understand the complex equations needed to completely master magnetism. This implant also had a direct line to the being.

Ran send out her becon and waited.

Somewhere deep in space, Machina was flying around and exploding asteroids, when he heard his herald calling. And then as if by magic, he vapourized and materialized in front of them.

The years had been good to Machina, and his armour and newest design was slick and powerful as ever and he was full of new toys. 

"How may I help you." He asked Ran.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 16, 2010)

*Fox Methane; Hydroplane*

Fox Methane, Hydroplane

Fox looked at the side of the plane, leaning out to look down below from her side of the window. The plane was already close to the Amazon Rain forest that the mafia were to have the whatever thingy thingy. She wasn't remotely interested but as an heir to her family's whatever whatever she decided that as an heir she should see this through. She tinkered around with the chain that was wrapped on her right wrist lost in thought for a while until she noticed that the Rain Forest had become closer.

She stood up and went towards the front part of the plane saying hi to the pilot and he gave her a nod and a two finger salute. She then went around to rummage through the small pile at the back of the pilot. The pilot was one of her father's friend and she asked a favor from him and as the daughter of his friend he wasn't able to say no, and Fox being extremely pretty might also have a work on it too.

She bent over the pile and looked for the black leather that she was going to use. She also took a white and yellow package that seemingly looked like a parachute. She looked back at her father's friend and wondered idly if he was also part of the mafia or something but decided not to ask. She went towards the side of the Hydroplane, waiting for a good place to jump off and surveying the jungle below to see a good landing spot.

*"Hey little lady."*

Fox looked back at the pilot and smiled. "Yes what is it, Ludwig-san?"

*"I'm really sorry for not being able to take you to your destination outright, but you see, it would be quite a hassle if someone like me without a bodyguard goes and drops people in other mafia gatherings."* 

That's right, Ludwig was definitely not a normal person, he was in the mafia too, Fox should have thought of that. Before jumping off she asked again. "Your in the Mafia right Ludwig-san?"

Ludwig seems to have been taken aback and laughed. *"Why, yes, I thought you knew Fox-chan. Ludwig Germany, Mafia Boss of the Hetalia Famiglia, so you see, it's not very safe for me to go around on Vongola turf, they might seriously think I'm starting a war or the like. Well I'd like to have you as a member too of course, but right now its better for you to grow up."*

Fox smiled and nodded gratefully. She looked back down and found a nice landing site. "Thank you, Ludwig-san, I promise to think about it. Fox said as she jumped off the futuristic Hydroplane and opened her arms, loving the rush of adrenaline that surged in her bloodstream.

Ludwig looked down at the small figure that leaped out of his plane smiling knowingly, he was happy that his friends daughter had become a dependable teenager. Meanwhile Fox had the rush of her life.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 16, 2010)

Present Time 

Hiro was among those that were completely caught off guard by the sudden crash of the plane and like many he had no way of protecting himself against the crash but surprisingly Gen took action and with use of the new Staf he was carrying he constructed an illusion moments before the plane crash.

"Bleh."Hiro wiped himself off, clear slimy liquid covered him. This group was several feet away of the crashed plane, Gen's illusion had carried them to safety after taking the brunt of the collision. A large octopus like monster, Gen had constructed it in the image of the Undying Kraken from one of his roleplaying games.
"I don't wanna sound ungrateful, but next time something less slimy."Though Hiro didn't say it, he was suprised by Gen's development. He had spent a short time with Platina but ever since he came back with that staff of his in hand he had actually become useful. Now if they could just strengthen that body of that egg head. 

The group took a moment to deslimify themselves, as Hiro put it, and then decided to split up. They could cover more ground that way, which meant they would get the hell out of here sooner. It was agreed unanimously that any second they could get home earlier would be highly welcomed.

Hiro split his team of four up, he would take Gen with him. While Yuki, and Marshall would start searching in the opposite direction.


Days before ~ With Hiro and Sora

"Liberation?"Hiro asked his mentor."What liberation?"

Sora shook his head."It's not a liberation, it's the name of a sword."Sora explained."The weapon is part of the Shichigatana but that's a story for another time, what could be of interest to you is Liberation which formerly belonged to an opponent of our's."He further explained. "It was used by Vlad of the Sette Bastion, though after his defeat by Kenzo the blade changed hands."

"And this would be of interest to me why?"This comment made it all the more obvious to Sora that Hiro inherited two of the more annoying traits that belonged to his parents. Shin's thickheadedness and Maxima's arrogance. Sora fought the urge to smack some respect into Hiro, mostly though to preserve time since he was well aware that if he would have to smack Hiro everytime he got lippy that this would be a long day.

"The sword feeds on Dying Will Flames, like all of the Shichigatana it has an unique ability when used in conjunction with Dying Will Flames and that of Liberation is to devour the Flame of the user."Hiro's eyes went wide when he realized where Sora was going with this.

"So you think that if I carry the blade, it will drain me off my excess Flames?"

Sora nodded."Yes,  theoretically it should help you manage your Flames, with less present inside of you it should be easier for you to fight without being dependent on the pills but before I can hand over the location of Liberation's owner I will need you to do something for me."Sora wisely chose this approach, it was obvious Hiro would only find his death if he attempted to challenge the owner at this level.

"Do what?"Hiro asked.

"You'll find out, the rest of the guys will be going with you on this assignment."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 16, 2010)

High above the Amazon Rainforest another ship flies over it. Sanzon lays sound asleep in the corner of the plane. He's got bandages wrapped around his arms, chest, and some on his face. A look of discomfort takes over his sleeping face, most likely due to the treterous training he's gone through in the past few weeks, it's seeked into his dreams.

A bit of turbulance forced the Street Prince from his slumber. He holds his head, "Ugh...Fuck this," he says getting to his feet and stretching. He takes a look out the window and sees the jungle beneath, "Yea...Some suprise you One-Eyed Jackass," he said with a sigh. He walks around the plane, looking for someone to tell him what the hell is going on, "Not a fan of suprises people! Especially ones that have me flying over a damn jungle! Someone better clue me in, or the next person I find is getting their ass kicked...My much needed nap just got interrupted and after weeks of fucking torture I'm in no mood for this shit!"


----------



## Serp (Apr 20, 2010)

Sirus then walked in, with a boy tied up in cloud enhanced ropes.
"Sora! I got your little pest for you." 

Sora turned to Sirus and nodded. "Thank you Sirus."

Sirus smiled "No problem. What you going to do with him. Well I have some important information to send the kids and I'll send this guy as penance for impersonating Vongola X, or else death."

The kids eyes widened at that. A man walked into the room. "Lord Manjoume, Sangue has taken one of the dying will planes, and along with a child. Either an accomplice or kidnap victim and have headed towards the rain forest."

Sora nodded, "Pay no attention, Kenzo has it under control I assume."

Later in the room, the prisoner remained tied up, next to him was Asahi. "Sooo I finally get to go where everyone else is?"

Sora nodded and handed him 2 signature boxes. "One for you, one for him." He pointed towards the kid.

It was then that Machina walked in."Are you ready?"

Sora nodded. 

"Coordinates please." Machina asked. 

Sora quickly recalled the coordinates. Machina nodded in approval. He grabbed one child in each hand. 

And then they started to disintigrate. Asahi started to scream and soon they were gone.

"That was fucking cool!" Sirus exclaimed.

-----

Machina and the boys instantly appeared in the jungle. And then in a flash Machina was gona again.

Asahi sighed and untied his reluctant partner. 

"Woah!" the boy exclaimed. "Where am I? Why did you do this!?" He started to ask.
Asahi sighed, "You fucked with the mafia, your lucky they didn't kill you. You just have to kinda make sure I don't die and get this information to the others."


"Wait what?" Vertaile exclaimed. "Who are you?"

"Me! I'm Asahi Hanekoma, who the hell are you?"

"Vertaile Larvo."

"Meh! Lets get going." And Asahi started to jump through the bushes.


----------

Adam had left Cissinei to wallow in her pool or regret and blood. The next person he had to find was the patron of rage. Saito Kizuki.

Saito was laying low, after the Peccato family fell apart the members scattered. And after he lost the Storm vortice he grew angrier and angrier. He worked now in the slums as a simple mercenary, he was no Hitman any more.

He walked into his small apartment and lit a cigarette. 

"Hello death rider." A voice said from behind him.

He turned quickly, throwing a storm flame coated knife in Adam's direction. He quickly turned and avoided the knife quickly swooping in and grabbing Saito by his neck.

Adam smiled. "Your hate is perfect." 

Saito narrowed his eyes at Adam and then a flash of storm and sky flames and Saito was on the floor.

"What do you want!" Saito asked as he spat blood.

"I need your help."

"And what will I get out of it?"

"The coin of punishment will be reborn and it will need a weilder."

Saito's eyes lit up. "Ok sure, what do you need me to do." 

Adam smiled.

------


Jacquel and Adam.

Before him, Cissinei was unconscious drapped in a black robe, Saito standing close behind Adam. And 5 other coffins laid beside them.

"It is ready Adam. The souls are ready to return." There was scratching being heard from inside the coffins. But it was weak they had not the strength to break free yet. Earlier Adam and Jacquel had made them deals, deals to bring back these 5 warriors which represented the emotion, the flame and the strength needed.

"Perfect, their bodies made perfect by me, making them even stronger fighting forces and better to withold the power of the rings."

"What rings! Adam what are you planning!" Jacquel shouted.

"Nothing brother." Adam snapped. 

Jacquel drew his scythe and his bone dolls and threw them to the air and they grew large and strong.

"I had hoped you were not tainted, but it makes sense the rings drove the users insane you had the dark spirit itself in you."

Adam sneered. "You know nothing!" And he launched himself at Jacquel. The bone giants jumped at Adam, but he swerved and jumped out of the way like a charging cobra.

"Sorry brother." He rammed Zanpaktou into Jacquel's chest and for a minute the energy bringing his body to life inverted and Jacquel and he bone warriors fell to the floor motionless.

Saito watched quietly. Adam then walked over to coffin and listened to their quiet moans and scratches.

"Its time!" He said. Adam raised his hands up to the sky and started to speak an ancient language.

"Whats happening." Saito said, as the sky started to darken.

Adam looked over his eyes white glazed over. "Ambition, Love, Empathy, Determination, Fear, Regret and Rage!"

As he said that black thunder fell from the sky and hit each chest one by one, then Cissinei and then Saito. They screamed as the black thunder started to burn away at them. What was going on inside the coffins remained unseen but could be heard. Screams from all coffins but the first one the one Adam had named Ambition. Saito and Cissinei screamed, their bodies engulfed in black fire. The restriants holding Cissy had been charred away and now she was fully awake.

Around their ring finger, the skin warped and peeled back, bending twisting, growing bone at jagged angles, until a ring made of their own hardened flesh and skin was calmly on their finger, ring with a deep dark spiral in on the front. The fire stopped and Saito and Cissinei raised themselves up and flexed their bodies, the fire had burnt and reformed them, they were stronger now. Their eyes a deep black whole. 

"Yes they live! Not quite the original rings nor recipe, but just as powerful, made and powered from the flesh of some of the strongest wills."

It was then Adam ran over to the coffin he had named Ambition, but as soon as he got there the box exploded in a blast of black fire. Out stepped a man. His hair was long and straggly, across his eye was a darkened self inflicted scar, even darker than when he was alive.

Adam stared in awe. "Inpressive, now give me the ring boy." 

The man looked at the ring in his finger and then at Adam and then back to the ring.
"No." He said.

"What do you mean no!" Adam was getting angry. "I brought you back to life."

"You also promised me my chance. And I will not give you this ring."

"Its mine! Give it to me! Don't you know who I am." Adam jumped at him drawing Zanpaktou and starting to slash, the man dodged and evaded with great ease, his body supple yet firm he was a beast.

He turned and kicked Adam in the face and he fell to the ground. "You are a little boy, who can't handle the lack of his toys. Don't who know who I am!" The man asked.

The man sneered, he was clearly already caught up in the madness of the new Vortice ring. 

"I am Nero Angelo, Vongola XI" And then with that he released a large black blast of sky flames and Adam was no more.

Nero turned to the other Coffins and one by one hooded figures stepped out of them, and stood by him, dark Saito and Cissinei. 

"My familigia, we have work to do." Adam said as he walked past Jacquel's lifeless body and Adams ashes, picking up the freezing cold sword that lay there across the ashes.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 20, 2010)

Twitch desperately climbed the tree, moving from branch to branch with an agility necessitated by the need to survive. Below him the wolves were leaping, using each other and the trees around them to get at him. His stars were too small to hurt them, and they seemed to be at least somewhat resistant to flames. He cursed as they began ramming into the tree, throwing their massive bulks at the trunk. They were smart too, damn things. 

He looked around, searching for a way out. Beneath him the tree was shaking violently, and Twitch guessed he only had a few seconds before they knocked the thing down and ate him for lunch. He noticed a tree limb at about the same level as him, but it was too far away, even for his best leap...

With an ear splitting crack, the trunk broke and began to fall. Twitch began running on the falling trunk, reaching the end and leaping off. The extra length the tree had gained from the fall allowed him to snag the end of the brach by his fingers, and he hauled himself up to safety. The wolves circled below him, howling, but this tree was sturdier than the last one. He was safe, at least for now.

He looked up in relief, wiping some sweat from his brow. Above him, a large eagle circled, and he looked at it oddly. It looked eerily similar to the eagle from his original box, the one Al.....his old tutor had given him. Keeping his eyes on the eagle, he withdrew a throwing star and let fly.

The star, powered not only by Twitch's muscles but the magnetic qualities of his thunder flames, shot in a straight line and nailed the eagle right in the left wing. It let out a shriek and plummeted, Twitch pulling out his box as he did so. "Pokeball! I choose you!"

The box arced lazily through the air, hitting the half dead eagle and braking open. Green thunder flames encompassed the eagle, freezing it place, and suddenly it burst into a thousand pieces, each streaming into the box. Twitch arched an eyebrow. Impressive.

The box, now a bright green, began to fall. He held out a hand and charged his metal gloves with thunder flames, the small metal box making a 90 degree turn and zooming towards his outstretched hand. He grinned, glancing down at the wolves, still circling his tree.
"All right. It's go time."


----------



## Serp (Apr 20, 2010)

Maxi watched as his sisters Green guy vaulted and ran and did all sorts of wonderful things and then captured an eagle.

"That was awesome." Maxi exclaimed from his hiding place on a tree. Hoshi was behind him, "I'm not so sure, something about it is too familiar. Like I have seen those moves before."

"Your just being jealous!" Maxi laughed.

"No fuck you!" Hoshi shouted as he pushed Maxi off his tree branch. 

Maxi began to fall and screamed out. Hoshi started to panic. "Oh crap!"

Maxi hit the ground with a thud, and the wolves that were following Twitch quickly turned and started to bound towards Maxi through the bushes.

"MAXI!" Hoshi shouted and jumped off the tree branch. It was a long way down, but Hoshi flew through the air landing on the ground with a crackle. Thunder flames and sky flames whirled around him, and it seemed that the ground seemed to soften for his landing. 

He stood up, and the tekko that his father had given him where different. They seemed fluid, as if they were made of metal and pure electricity. You could see through them and they glowed, not an aura but the whole object let out light, but yet it kept its shape.

Hoshi didn't have time to admire his weapon before one of the giant wolves jumped at him. He rose his arms and punched at the wolf, the thunder jumped from the tekko and ran through the wolf. But he recovered quickly. 

The large black wolf was about to attack again, when it stopped and looked at a pair of bright glowing orange eyes behind Hoshi. The figure walked into view, it was another wolf, but this one did not look sick with madness, he seemed more regal and intelligent. He snapped at the others to back up and when they didn't he opened his mouth and let out a flame thrower of sky flames and the crazied wolves ran back into the bushes. 

Hoshi turned to face the large wolf that came to his rescue, and looked into his eyes and could tell that he meant him no harm. 

It was then that he ran over to Maxi's unconscious body slumped on the ground.
"Fuck, Maxi wake up!"


----------



## Kenju (Apr 20, 2010)

Vertaile Larvo

"Stay calm, stay calm, stay calm," Vertaile continued to repeat as he was running through the bushes with Asahi. While also at the same time he combing his hair, because of being thrown around. He looked through his mirror to check for anything wrong,"Alright,...everything is fine," Vertaile finally calmed himself a little as he adjusted his purple tinted glasses. "So ironic, this how I die huh? The wild, right where my dad wanted me to be. And to make it worse its with another guy. I haven't even kissed a girl yet!" he was becoming depressed over what it seemed to be the end for him.

As he returned his mirror into his pocket, he felt something strange. "Why do we have these toy boxes for anyways? I expected the mafia to be more serious, considering they kidnapped me." Vertaile sighed with his head held low. "Do they even know how sad and they woman in the world will be when realize I'm dead? The world will go into chaos..Well I guess its my duty to live and maintain peace with my handsome looks." Vertaile continued on with his hand on his chin and a charming smirk. 

"I should tell my date, I'll be a little late than expected," Vertaile spoke to himself as he removed his cellphone his pocket. After dialing the number, he waited for her to answer. However, there was no response. "Ah, no reception here. This...sucks. No woman, no phone, no woman, no date, no woman...did I mention there were no woman?" the teen questioned Asahi as he followed behind. 

There was something that grabbed Vertailes attention at he ran. There were some shoes and boots that had been recently left behind. Also, some bushes had looked like they had been ripped right through. Finally, an even more strange thing. There was some wolf fur ripped off by a tree branch. All of this was from being trained by a professional hunter that was his father.

"That's weird,...wolfs don't reside in the Amazon Rainforest...this place seems really dangerous. I just hope....there are no woman here...that will get harmed." Vertaile spoke with a very serious expression when he thought about if a woman was to be in any harm at all.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 20, 2010)

*Sanzon...*

He walks towards the front of the plain and sees a familiar figure steering it, "How the hell do you work this thing..." he hears it mumble, "What the hell are you doing?" Sanzon says to his One-Eyed Mentor, "Steering a damn plane, it's not as easy as it looks despite what you'd think."  Sanzon holds his stomach, "Ugh, this thing's ridiculous..."

"Oh? Does the big bad Street Prince get Air-Sick?" Sangue mocks, "Shut the fuck up...I've never even riden in a car before...This is a lot," Sangue quickly does a barrel roll, tossing the unstrapped in Sanzon around, "I'll-I'll kill you..." he says holding his stomach, "Well don't worry, you won't be riding much longer," the One-Eyed Dragon informs him.

"What's that mean?" Sangue reaches down and picks up something long wrapped in cloth and tosses it to Sanzon, "Here, I was given a little present for you...Though a real man doesn't need some shit like that..." he scoffs.

Sanzon opens the cloth and reveals two blades conjoined in the middle (Similar to this  but smaller and less fancy  ) and a small white box next to it, "Well I can figure out what this is for..." he says eyeing the blade, "But what's with this box? You didn't bring me all the way out here to play with toys did you?"

"Bah, I don't know, just squeeze and throw it at an animal that catches your fancy," Sanzon looks at him confused, "What the fuck does that even mean?" he rolls his eye and gets up from his seat after putting the plane on auto-pilot, "You heard me!" he says grabbing him by the arm and pulling him along.

"Sounds more like you don't know what the hell this thing's for! And what do you think your doing!" Sangue grins, "Oh, I've been waiting to do this..." he opens the door of the plane as it soars over the rain forest, "W-what're you doing?" he says with a gulp, "You said you don't like riding in planes right?" he says eyeing the forest below.

"Are you insane! You can't just throw me out of a plane!" Sangue shakes his head, "Wrong," he then does just that, "Remember! Don't die you little brat!"


----------



## migukuni (Apr 21, 2010)

migukuni said:


> Fox Methane, Hydroplane
> 
> Ludwig looked down at the small figure that leaped out of his plane smiling knowingly, he was happy that his friends daughter had become a dependable teenager. Meanwhile Fox had the rush of her life.



Fox smiled giddily as she fell from the sky with a rush, the wind whipping her face. About a 300m up she opened the parachute on her back, And the wind rushed nicely up to the chute making the descent slower. As she got lower she slightly tugged on her chute to slightly change her trajectory. Then she got lowered into the ground. She pulled off the chute and swept her hair out of her face.

She looked around, she was in the middle of a clearing, she looked over her things to check if she still have everything with her. Her families two rings was on her finger, the family heirlooms chain was still attached to her wrist. The leather clothing that she was wearing didn't have any tatters and she was still snuggly covered. She rolled the parachute into a ball and strapped it on her back. She should atleast clean up after herself, that's what assassins were supposed to do.

Fox wondered where she should go now that she was on the ground, she supposed going on the small building like structure that she glimpsed from the air wouldn't be bad.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 22, 2010)

_A gentle breeze blows across a large pasture of grass.  The faint flapping of a patchwork coat can be heard as a man stands silently in the middle of the field. A trail of smoke leads to a halo around his head. The sun’s glaring light reflects off his glasses as his head is crooked to the side as his gaze washes over a slightly overgrown sign. In faded plain white letters the word Rome is written. Above the word in equally faded white is an arrow pointing up. Just under the arrow is three km. A grin spreads across the man’s features as he pulls a rather wicked looking scythe from under his coat. A faint swoosh can be heard as the deadly weapon arcs out widely. Then with a dull thud it lands with a plop on the man’s right shoulder. But the smile quickly leaves the man’s face as a rustling behind him catches his attention.   “You the ’Doctor’ mister?” a semi sweet voice echoes out. Victor’s eyes narrow as his head straightens. A sinister grin replaces the scowl as his head turns to the right.

 “Who‘s asking, and what‘s it to you?” Victor replies as the form of a young girl walks into his vision.  “You are the man that killed my parents!” the young girl screams with tears in her eyes.  “I’m sorry girly. But you’ll have to be more specific then that, I’ve killed a lot of peoples parents.” Victor replies as he turns to face the young lady.  Jennifer’s face turns a blood red as she watches the evil smile on the ‘Doctor’s’ face grow larger. Then with out thought or a moment’s hesitation the girl springs into action. The speed and fleet footedness of the girl catches Victor off guard and a solid left jab catches him right between the eyes. The force of the impact snaps his glasses and leaves small gashes along the bridge of his nose. To Jennifer’s surprise the smile that adorned the man’s lips grew as his head snapped back. 

Repulsed and even angered even more Jennifer rains in another pair of shots to the solar plexus that forces Victor up against the sigh he was looking at. It shakes violently on impact as he grunts. Doubling over he is caught by another vicious attack. His head snaps to the right as Jennifer lands a crushing right hook. Blood spills from Victors mouth as his scythe flips out of his grasp as he too hits the ground collapsing into a pile. Breathing a bit harder Jennifer takes a step back. Had she done it? Was all that was left is to kill the man. Had she won? All her mental questions were answered instantly though as a cackle erupts from the ’Doctor’. Sweat pours down Jennifer’s face as she brigs her fist up to her face.  “Ah, I remember you now. You’re that Waldgrave girl aren’t you.” Victor says with a chuckle as he pulls a second pair of glasses out of his coat. Standing as he slides them on his face he then proceeds to pop his neck.  “I guess you’re here to avenge mommy and daddy.” he says as he take a drag off the cigarette that he somehow hung onto in that whole exchange. 

Jennifer’s face turns red again, not only did this man kill her family he was now mocking her. She would allow her fist to answer. Dashing forward she goes on the attack yet again. A solid shot to the gut brings the ’Doctor’ off his feet into the air. Another thunderous shot to his face sends him spiraling to the ground. But to Jennifer’s surprise and dismay Victor steadies himself in midair. With a bound he land on his scythe. Clutching it he bounds over onto his feet and dashes forward. Hopping back Jennifer parries the strike of the Scythe and she counters with a left straight punch. But Victor had seen her movements and his initial awkwardness to her style is gone as he rolls his head avoiding the attack. Jenifer’s face turns blue as the man’s head rockets up and catches her squarely on the chin forcing her to stumble backwards. 

But the man’s scythe stops her from putting too much distance between them and he reels her back in. Pulling the scythe to the side Victor strikes the reeling girl with an open palmed strike to the sternum. Jennifer’s eyes widen as she caches a bit of blood in her moth as she is forced back again. With a grin as vile as the night Victor reacts swinging in his scythe catching the girl around her left ankle. With a pull he brings the young boxer off her feet and into the air. On instinct Victor dashes forward planting his scythe in the ground doing so. Grabbing Jennifer around the waist and shirt collar he slams her to the ground with great force. Her whole body shudders under the impact as Victor rolls back grabbing his scythe in the process. Spinning the scythe as he rights himself Victor pulls the weapon up and around propping the length of the weapon across the lengths of his arms to allow his arms to slightly hang in the wind. After a moment or two satisfied that he had won Victor turns and starts to walk away.  “Kill me..” 

 “Eh?” Victor grunts as he turns he head back toward the voice. He sees Jennifer sitting up on the ground wiping the blood from her mouth.  “Don’t eh me. You heard what I said, kill me.” Jennifer replies not raising her gaze from the ground. Taking a final drag off his smoke Victor spits it to the ground and snuffs it out. Then with a bit of a hop he walks over to Jennifer. Squatting down he pats her on the head.  “You’re too pathetic to die at my hands.” Victor says a bit coldly before standing again. The cold comment made Jennifer mad as her face turned red again, but she knew she couldn’t beat this man.  “Train me then…” she says cutting her glance back toward the ground.  “Sorry miss, not worth my time.” Victor says with a wave as he continues to walk.  “Well I have a proposition for you then .” he voice snaps. Victor turns and sees that Jennifer is now on her feet.  “What kind of proposition? “ Victor asks as he turns to face the girl.  “I see you like to experiment.” she says pointing at the screw in Victor’s head.  “So, I’ll let you experiment on me in exchange for you training, then after I get much better, I’ll kill you.” she adds. 

A wild grin crosses Victors face as he walks forward. When close enough he grabs the girl by her chin and pulls her gaze up to his.  “Only if you promise to keep your promise of killing me.” Victor says._

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Grind, GRIND, GrInD, GRIND, grind*


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 23, 2010)

Hiro and Gen

"I have a bad feeling about this."Gen commented as they made their way trough the jungle, his hands clutching his staff so that he would be ready to defend himself from whatever was lurking behind the treelife.

"Same here."Hiro didn't like it here, he wasn't afraid of getting mauled by something but there were all kinds of creepy and lethal bugs and crap that he couldn't punch to death.

Lucky for him though a trio of punchable wolves jumped out of the bushes and surrounded Hiro and Gen.

"Alright, give me back up."Hiro took a battle stance, though didn't reach for his Dying Will pills nor did he bother to activate the Dying Will Mode. What little flame he could activate on his own was better spent against the bigger threats that awaited them.


----------



## Serp (Apr 23, 2010)

The thunder flame slowly seeped from his Tekko, it solidified and gained weight again. But he wasn't concerned about this. 

He was looking at the giant wolf infront of him. It was different to the ones that were attacking them before, this ones muscles were more defined and perfected, its whole biological design was perfect compared to the other wolves. It had glowing orange eyes and his fur was softer and more flush.

"Why are you different, and more importantly what where they." 

The wolf lowered his legs and head, and motioned for Hoshi to place Maxi on his back. Hoshi thought about it and complied.

Cece and Green had taken off, and Kyo and Alucard had no doubt followed their boss.

So at the moment the choice was all his. He decided to do it. The wolf was large, but he was barely large enough to place Maxi's body on his back. As soon as he did that the wolf raised his head and started to sniff, his eyes went wide.

It was then that the thudding rolled through the forest, the sound of something that should be long dead up very much alive, and very large.

"Wait what, that sounded like something big. Like Jurassic park big." Hoshi said to the wolf, although the wolf did not get the reference.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 23, 2010)

*Sanzon...*

He flew through the sky after being thrown from his plane, "I'll kill him...That is if I don't die first!"

He took out his clothed weapon and looked at it for a moment, "What the hell am I supposed to do with this!" he shouts and then grabs hold of the box next to it, "And this thing's probably more useless..." he quickly thought as he started to approach the trees, but just before he reached them something swooped down and grabbed him by the arms. 

"What the hell?!" he looked up and a massive falcon, much bigger than any ordinary bird, held him in it's claws, "Well, thanks for slowly me down, and now I can finally give this thing some friggin' use!" he swings his blade and slams it into the creature's leg. It squaked in pain and then released him from it's grip.

"Well...Now I'm falling again..." he says to himself just before he smacked into the trees. He broke through several branches until he finally crashed to the ground. The heavily bandaged young man got to his feet, an unpleased look on his face, "That sonova' bitch...Now to get the fuck out of here so I can rip out his other eye, shove it down his throat and..." he then notices there are two other boys around his age, one knocked out and on top of a...giant wolf, "Great! First birds now wolves, what's next!" he shouts readying his weapon.


----------



## Serp (Apr 23, 2010)

Hoshi stopped looking at the wolf and heard aloud racket shortly after the earthquake. And then in a while a boy fell to the ground, covered in bandages. 

He held out a double bladed shank and started to wave it towards Hoshi. Hoshi readied his tekko, he tried to get it to transform but this wasn't life of death yet. The wolf started to snarl, sky flames billowing out of his nostrils and side of his mouth.

"Wait!" Hoshi shouted noticing the box in the boys hand. Hoshi held out his box as well.

"I think we are meant to help each other." Hoshi said calmly.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 23, 2010)

Sanzon takes a look over at the boy, "Sorry I didn't say hello, you weren't exactly the first thing on my mind when there's a giant wolf standing next to you..." he digs his blade into the ground and walks forward, spinning the box he was given around the tip of his finger.

"Well if it's like you said and we're freakin' soulmates then how about you clear some things up for me...Why the hell are we here, what does this thing do, and what's with all of the giant animals here. I'd ask you who you were but I honestly doesn't give two shits at the moment," the Street King crossing his arms.


----------



## Serp (Apr 23, 2010)

Sanzon walked upto to Hoshi and started to be very how do you say rude. Hoshi wasn't in the mood to talk to someone so nicely when his best friend lay almost dead next to him because of his own actions.

"Well. All your questions can be answered with one story. This Rainforest has some problems which we were sent to solve, and given these boxes to capture animals to help us to fight with any problems we might encounter. But it seems as if all the mutant animals here are the problem. So we figure out why they are here and then we leave." Hoshi sighed and then he became serious again.

"And you might not care who I am, but I care who the fuck you are. My friend is hurt and I need help, but I would like to at least know who you are. And as for me I am Hoshi Manjoume, and I have more money than you have brain cells. Now are you going to follow?"


--------
The Nero Familigia. (Night of the resurrection)

Nero, Saito, Cissinei and the other 4 hooded figures had found themselves in a dark dark warehouse. 

"Many of you might not, know who I am, I am Lord Nero Angelo, Son of Vongola X and the true Vongola XI, and with this ring I will claim my place as boss." Nero rose his hand and the rough bone ring on his finger slightly glinting.

"But for now I shall lead you all to gain what you desire and fufill the promises that white haired bastard promised you. But for now we strengthen ourselves."

They all raised their Spectrum Vortice rings and black flames poured out of all of them.

-----
At the Vongola base.

Sirus and Rokk were still at the base talking while Sora was checking some things on the database.

"Sirus come here and take a look at this. And tell me what you think." Sora asked.

Sirus came up to the computer screen and looked at what Sora was showing it. It was the figures from one of the companies the Vongola owned in Namimori to lander money, most companies in Namimori belonged to Spina or Vongola. This company had reported losing a numerous amount of stock and profits were falling. But that wasn't the weird thing the company was a garden store, selling all kinds of out doors themed things not really a theft high sector.

"If it were anyone of flame usage, you would be looking at Sun or Cloud. Its obviously someone without resources of their own, maybe a new family starting up." Sirus explained.

"And thats not all, these are less weird but they happened on the same day. The sensors states 2 people entered, yet the video shows at least 7 storming the building. This building is home to many of our mafia stores, holding spare rings, weapons, armour and most importantly our largest back stock of box weapons even the ones we confiscated from enemies, it was containing some powerful enough to even rival the Vongola boxes. The stealing of supplies makes sense if it were a new family. But the fact that they could trick the security system and even break into the store makes me believe they are no weaklings."

Sirus frowned.
---

Nero Familigia(The following day.)
They were straped up. And for the time being working together. Fear and Determination, helped to recreate the weapon for Love and for Determination himself. Fear and Love sat down and created special weaponry for him to use. Determination sat back and tinkered with some metal, creating a small strap for his hands that linked power from his ring and morphed it through a sphere in the strap to create balls of volatile light. He also created similar straps for the back of his shoes. 

Determination was surprised he was brought back and his conditions were met, his body was just like he remembered it all those years ago and compatible with the harsh demands of his weapon. He had designed this weapon all those years ago, but he could not find a power source strong enough to power it, nor a body who could handle it, but now it was different.

Saito and Cissinei were busy tweaking their weapons. Titanium nun-chucks and metal whip, coated in a dark silky flame. The two were busy implementing barbs onto the weapon. 

Empathy needed no weapon, she was confident in her powers. 

It was then Nero walked in and threw some clothes at Love and Empathy. You been dead a long while get with the program. They picked up their new clothes and quickly got changed.

Soon they were all ready, weapons, boxes and clothes in tow. 

"Now I believe the Vongola hold the key to most of our problems." They all rose their hoods and ran out into the night.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 23, 2010)

Sanzon rolled his eyes, why the hell should he care about some rainforest, he's never even seen a tree in his life. The hard concrete of the streets is all he knows and all he cares about. But seeing how his ride here isn't about to come pick him up anytime soon he figures he might as well stick with these guys, even if one is half dead.

"My name's Sanzon, and I don't care how much money you have," he informs him, though he doesn't know much about manors or human behavior, someone that comes off talking about how full their wallets are isn't someone that interests him, "And as you said, your friends choking on his own blood over there, so the amount of 0s you can throw on a check shouldn't come up in the discussion..." he says walking over and retrieving his weapon.

"If you're trying to buy my help, no thanks, I've never needed money and I don't plan on needing it now," he examines the blade and then turns towards Hoshi again, "So Mr. Big Bucks, you've got my help for now, so where're we going."


----------



## Serp (Apr 23, 2010)

Hoshi smiled, even though this guy was rude and Vulgar he was kinda cool. Hoshi dipped his hand in his pocket and pulled out a one dollar bill. "This is all I got, like I said more than you have brain cells." He laughed. 

"Well Nice to meet you Sanzon." Hoshi says.

The wolf also snorted in greeting, semi approving like he had any say over what was going on. "Erm this is...Lycan." Hoshi said making it up on the spot.

The wolf rolled his eyes.

"For some reason the rest of the wolves, are murderous psycho's but this one here saved me and can use sky flames." Hoshi stopped "You do understand flames right?"

It was then the earth shook again as something took footsteps through the forest. The wolf growled and started to run towards the general direction of the sound.

"If you don't know guess I can tell you on the way, for now we follow the giant wolf to the even larger sounding animal." Hoshi said as he ran after Lycan. What was his father thinking sending him on this mission.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 23, 2010)

Sanzon rolled his eyes at Hoshi's joke but then cracked a slight grin, "Guess I'd rather have an idiot than a stuck up prick," he muses.

He then turns his attention to Lycan, "He's a real charmer...Hope I get one just like em'," he says while eyeing the beast.

As Hoshi mentions something about flames and it sparks part of Sanzon's training. He recalls Sangue beating him senseless until he could produce some, but what he finally came out with seemed to confuse his tutor. He eventually decided that they were too weak and he needed more physical training to make up for it...

Hoshi and Lycan then took off and Sanzon followed right after them, "Yea...Don't know much about flames, but I'll do just fine without them," he said in an evasive tone.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 2, 2010)

With Hiro and Gen

Hiro took charge as the wolves started circling them, meanwhile Gen as the back up conjured the Undying Kraken once more. The tentacled monster covering him from behind and reached out in an attempt to take hold of the wolves. One got batted into a tree while another was hoisted off the ground.
Hiro took this as his que to take on the one that had escaped the Kraken. 

Without Dying Will Flames he jumped in and launched a flurry of kicks and punches that barely grazed the wolf, fighting a small target that was so low to the ground was rather difficult and one of the low kicks that were perfect for a target like this was caught by the before mentioned target with his rzer sharp fangs. 

Hiro winced but reacted promptly by dropping to one knee and bashing his elbow into the head of the beast while doing so. His leg was released and the battle continued.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 2, 2010)

* GRIND, GrInD, grind, gRiNd Grind*

Jennifer?s eyes crack open as she hears the familiar grinding of the good doctor?s screw.  Her, now angered bloodshot, eyes dart over to the clock on her night stand. 2:30 AM. Her gaze then turns to Victor. He was sitting in the doorway to her room. His silhouetted form stood apart form the dark thanks to the cigarette that was bit tightly between his lips casting a glare off his glasses.  ?Why is it that you seem to wake up every hour and a half or so? Can?t be goo?..? -CLANG!!!- by the time Victor can even finish his thoughts Jennifer had grabbed the large alarm clock and snatched it from the night stand. Then with a hard over handed lob she launches the clock like a projectile. It shatters into pieces as it slams into Victor?s forehead.  ?Gahhh!!? he tumbles backwards out of his rolling chair and slams into the floor with a splat.  ?Why? Why? Why you ask!!? Jennifer replies harshly as she pulls herself from under her covers then gets out of bed.   ?This is why!? she replies as she points to her breast.  Her night cloths rustle as she places her hands on her hips. 

 ?What? I saw you eyeing women with larger racks then yourself.? Victor replies as he pulls himself from the ground.   ?So I gave you what you wanted.? he adds as he sets back in his chair. Popping his neck he reaches for the screw in his head as Jennifer walked toward him.  ?First of all, I had the perfect size for a boxer. So it didn?t matter if I looked.? she growled as she got up next to Victor.  ?Secondly. We agreed that you wouldn?t experiment on me in my sleep!? she yells as she brings her bare knuckles down on Victor?s skull. The chair he is sitting in gives way under the blow and with a loud thud he is back on the ground. Feeling a little better Jennifer turns and walks back into her room.  ?Why don?t you get some sleep, it creeps me out when you just watch me.? Jennifer says as she puts some more cloths on. 

 ?I?d rather you hit me again then sleep <3? Victor replies with a grin as he pulls himself from the ground. But the look he gets tells him that last shot was it, for now at least.  ?Bah, sleep. Who has time for that when I have my test subject to look after.? he adds as he turns and walks toward some screens.   ?You had the time to watch me sleep for god knows how long.? Jennifer replies as she walks up beside Victor.  ?True I suppose.? Victor replies as he watches the mob boss want a be squirm.  ?How long you plan on keeping that bastard alive?? Jennifer ask as she leans into the screen to get a better look.  ?Long enough to study into the effects of fear a bit more, will you please answer the door.? Victor replies as he walks back toward the door that lead to the pit.  ?Answer the door, it?s barely fifteen to three in the morning. Who delivers that early??? is the question. But before it could even settle good on the ears the front door buzzer goes off.  ?How dose he do that?? she asks herself as a rather perplexed look falls over her features. 

~ Couple Hours Later ~ 

Victor?s heavy steps can be heard echoing up the stairs. As he walks back into the living area he finds Jennifer exercising.  ?So, what was in the package?? He asks as he looks around aimlessly.  ?Your kidding right? Last time I opened something that came for you, you threatened to replace my hands with crab claws. It?s on the table.? she replies as she stops doing pushups. Pulling herself from the ground she wipes the sweat off her body as she follows Victor into the other room. Several moments pass as he opens the package.  Two rings fall into Victor?s hand as he empties the contents. He rolls the rings around in his hand as he read a letter that came with them. With a bit of a chuckle he tosses a ring a Jennifer and proceeds to burn the letter with his smoke.  ?What is this?? She asks as Victor slid his on.  ?It?s a ring that helps amplify your dying will.? Victor replies as he starts to walk away.  ?What?? is Jennifer?s reply as she chases after Victor.  ?I?ll explain on the way. So lets get ready to go.? Victor replies.  ?On the way? Where are we going?? she hollers as Victor starts to head back into the pit.

 ?As payment for these rings we have to make someone disappear. That is all, now are you coming??  Victor replies with a yawn. A bit flustered  Jennifer heads toward her room to get properly dressed.  ?Men??


----------



## Serp (Jun 2, 2010)

Hoshi and Sanzon where chasing Lycan, he ran past Shin and his crew. Lycan being bigger than the other wolves jumped over them and clawed them each in the face. It was that which woke Maxi up. Maxi fell to the ground and woke up enough to see Lycan kill the wolves and run off again.

Hoshi and Sanzon continued running. "Shin, Maxi, the rest of you! Hurry up!" 

The followed Lycan deeper into the jungle to the sound. It was Anips 2nd compound and standing before them was a Tyrannosaurus Rex.

"Fuck me!" Hoshi exclaimed. 

And on the T-rex was Anips. He was lean and was brandishing his sun ring, his cloud ring and another plain ring. When the plain ring was shown Lycan grew angry. 

Behind the T-rex was an experimental faciliity, and inside was 100s of animals some mutant some normal. 

They had to kill Anips, the dinosaur and free the animals.

"Fuck it lets go! Sanzon, learn flames why doing!" And Hoshi dived through the air with a flying punch to the dinosaur. Which was flanked from the left by Lycan.

Maxi and the others were close behind, and he could sense Cece closing in as well. This fight would take all of them.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 3, 2010)

Sanzon readied his weapon, "Flames..." he says while he watches the others do battle with the dinosaur, "How hard could it be..." he says closing his eyes and focusing.

"Come on...Come on..." he says getting frustrated, "GET THE HELL OUT HERE ALREADY!" as he shouts a mixture of red and blue flames twirl around his dual bladed weapon connected by a handle inbetween, "That's more like it!" he says with a bit of sweat dripping down his face. 

"Now to get into the real fun!" he shouts leaping towards the beast. He stabs his blade into it's chest and begins sliding down the dinosaur, leaving a blue trail of flames as he cuts through. He watches in confusion as he seems unphased, "The hell?" the monster turns his attention to Sanzon but soon after the flames ignite with red and burn through the beasts insides, "I don't even know how the hell that happened...But it sure as hell works for me."


----------



## Serp (Jun 4, 2010)

The T-rex got a cut down by Sanzon, but then Anips raised his hands and the light from his sun ring was absorbed into his plain ring and then hit the T-rex his wounds healing or better yet rewinding.

Lycan growled at the use of the flames. It was then Anips looked down at him. "Oh look who we have here. Had to take that form to survive I guess."


Maxi had risen up. "MUGEN!" he shouted and his staff fully extended and started to grow spikes at the tip. Maxi activated his dying will glass and punched the T-rex in his leg sparks flew everywhere.

The T-rex howled. And then out of nowhere, Green vaulted out of the trees and kicked the dinosaur across his head with a thunder filled kick. Alucard and Kyo jumped in next, with Cece at the rear.


"Maxi! We have to do this together, and by together I mean your box animal as well."

"I don't have one yet!" Maxi shouted, while jumping around trying to strike the dinosaur.

"Hiro! I could use some help!" Maxi shouted gesturing to Hiro and Marshall to start attacking as well. 


The dino was coming at them full force, until it was caught in a magic circle. 

Maxi looked up and in a tree was Seth, holding the card spell binding circle. 

"Ok guys all together this isn't worse than Shinkuu!" Cece shouted.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 6, 2010)

Asahi Hanekoma-

He stood there, Bewildered by the whole event, How was it this was happening... a dinosaur? A freakin T-rex... And everyone was giving it their all but he was stuck there, Frozen by his own damned emotions. "Move legs... Move arms... Move mouth... do something! Your friends are fighting and all you can do i stand here mouth agape, you sicken me! Get your ass into that fight!" Asahi clenched his fists, His hand burning with a mix of yellow and blue flames. "ALL RIGHT! TIME FOR THE HANEKOMA FAMILY SPECIAL!" He shouts, Charging forward without any regard for his own safety. "ARA!" he punched the ground hard as he could and sent himself into the air. "Three, Two, One." He counted off as he got high enough. "Take this! Hanekoma Kick!" With a quick spin he kicked the T-rex's eye before the monsters head slammed into him and sent him crashing into the ground. "Ow...Ow... Pain...ow..." Asahi coughed.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 6, 2010)

Somewhere in Rome 

Dawn was well on it’s way as a white van bounces down a lone dirt road. Being close to four thirty Victor hoped that their target and most of his men were asleep. As they rounded a bend in the road a large house appears. Jennifer on instinct cuts the headlights as she brings the can to a stop. From here they would be hoofing it on foot from here. It was as Victor had anticipated. As they approached the large house it appeared more and more like a fortress. A chain link fence that was electrified, security cameras and even patrolling guards. These rings bore a hefty price.  “Alright, here is the plan.” Victor says in a low voice as he squats down by a section of fence motioning for Jennifer to follow.  “This fence is electrified, but my scythe should be able to get us onto the grounds. If we’re lucky it’ll also overload the system and cut those cameras as well.” Victor added as he pointed into the distance at small red dots moving around the perimeter of the house.   “If they have a backup gen, and I’m sure they do, we’ll only have a couple of minutes to get in.” He continues as he stands.   “Ready?”

Jennifer nods and steps away form the fence as Victor pulls his scythe around. Then looking to make sure no one is around he tosses the brimstone and obsidian weapon into the into the fence.  With a sharp crackling and hum the fence attacks the scythe with it’s electricity. Victor’s face glows in the light as he watches the display. Then with a loud popping buzz the lights in and around the house goes dead thankfully the security cameras were on the same source of power. As the scythe starts to fall the unexpected happens the houses back up generator kicks in and the whole place lights back up. In an instant the fence catches the scythe and starts to sizzle again. A small explosion rocks the basement of the house as the lights die again.  “Seems we got the gen as well.” Victor says with a grin as he catches his scythe as it falls back to the ground. Then with out wasting a motion he slashes out three times in rapid succession cutting a large section of the fence. With a kick Victor knocks away the portion he cut out.  “No mercy.”  Victor says as he walks through the hole.  “Get in and get out. No witnesses. No remorse.” Jennifer replies as she to steps through the hole.


----------



## Serp (Jun 10, 2010)

After Maxi shouted out, Hiro vaulted over them and punched the T-rex in the face the same place it was kicked and attacked by Green and Asahi.

The T-rex roared but Seth had its movement restricted.

Lycan growled at the ring in Anips hand some more as it absorbed his sun flames and the T-rex healed.

"Guys, he is not healing he is reversing the damage." Cece noticed. "I think its the ring, get it."

Alucard, Kyo and Green nodded. They three superhumans jumped up the trees and green spin kicked Anips, before Kyo severed his hand with her scythe. His hand was falling as Alucard swooped down and grabbed it.

"What now Cece!" Maxi shouted. As Anips started to scream about his missing hand before sealing the wound with sun flames. 

"We destroy it." Hiro said.

Cece looked at the ring it was really really shiny. "No we can't do that."

Lycan was growling softly. "I think Lycan wants it." Hoshi said.

The Vongola kids exchanged looks and then eventually nodded, and tossed the ring to Hoshi. As they did that, Seths barrier broke and the T-rex started to charge. 

Hoshi threw the ring at Lycan and he snapped it up, it seemed like it fit onto somewhere in his tongue. Lycan released a blast of sky flames inside his mouth. 

The T-rex started was about to snap at him, when he jumped up into the tree. In the tree only his outline was visible and he began to stand on two legs. And then the weirdest thing happened. He pulled off his fur.

Then a young boy jumped out of the tree, with a wolf pelt on his back. They boy had golden brown skin and lots of lean tight muscle. 

"ANIPS! YOU BASTARD!" He shouted.

"Shit!" Anips was showing visible fear now. 

"You stole my way to revert and trapped me in that form for too long!" It was then they noticed he had a ring on his ear like an earring but it was leaking Sky flames. 

"Hoshi, Maxi, thank you, but talk later now we take this fucker out!" 

The boy jumped from tree to tree avoid the T-rex's strike. The bracelets on his arms started to glow orange and he hand turned the colour of marble and it was sharp. He punched through the T-rex's head and jumped backwards.

Anips landed on the floor. "My boy, I'm sorry, I'm sorry." Anips begged.

"Too late!" And he stabbed him in the stomach. 
---------

Together they had stopped Anips and it was then that Ran appeared floating down.
"Sup? Ready to go home." She spoke to everyone.

Everyone agreed. "But we have to take them." Hoshi pointed towards the animals in the cages.

Ran nodded and as did everyone else. 


(Arc Over.)


----------



## Serp (Sep 26, 2010)

ARC 2 Blackest Night.
--------

Everyone was back in Japan. 

Lycan whose real name was Luka, was also staying in the vongola complex. It was then that they came. Nero, Love and Determination were standing mere metres away from the entrance to the Vongola complex. The sensors failing to pick up their presences as they were as cold as death.

Nero raised his hand and released his black flame, love raised his gun and followed suit with determination releasing a blast from his palm. The upper level of the complex went up in black flames.

-----
"What the fuck!" Shin shouted as the black flames rolled through the corridors. He instantly went into dying will mode and took flight on Talaria. 
"Guardians! Help get the children out!" Shin shouted on his telecom.

The guardians zoomed around and got everyone into the deeper layer of the complex, while Kiya and other rain users formed a barrier of rain flames keeping the darkness out. While that barrier was up Nero walked through the complex and into the room where everyone was standing.

Everyone was quiet. Shin stood up and greeted him. "Who are you?"

"You don't remember me, you don't remember my name Shin!" Nero lowered his hood, his features were blackened, but the look on Shin's face explained it.

"Nero!" 

"Yes!" Nero raised his arm to shoot a black ball of fire towards them, and the whole room went black.


----------

